# Pregnant Beauties Rollcall!!!



## cynthia mosher

(For those of you who have already read this post please read the bold info edited in below. Thanks! ~Cynthia)

I'm starting this thread to set up a registry of sorts for all you expecting mamas. We'd like to have some way of keeping track of everyone's pregnancy and delivery so this thread will be it! If you care to join in here's what to do:

Click on Post Reply in this thread and give your pregnancy info that you wish to share, most importantly when you expect to deliver. If you wish to add anything later just click the edit button of your original post and add what you wish instead of a new post. *And of course we want to hear about your delivery so I've set up another thread just for that - Woo Hoo! Birth Announcements so you can post to let us know.*

*Please! - no discussion amongst one another in this thread. Start a new thread for that. This thread is for pregnancy and birth announcements. I'll be deleting all the extraneous postings.*

That's it! May you all have wonderful pregnancies and we look forward to welcoming all your babes into the Mothering community!

~Cynthia


----------



## Nee Nee

My official due date is Nov 30th with #2. I plan on having a homebirth with midwife in attendance. That's it, that's all I guess!!

Renee


----------



## kerikadi

I'm Pregnant









This is #3 for me - My boys are 7 and 9 and I am planning my first home waterbirth. I am due June 14 - My first was 15 days early and my second was 3 weeks early so we'll see when this little one decides to show up.









Keri


----------



## Serenity

I'm pregnant with my first babe due May 13th. I might get lucky and have him/her on Mother's day. How cool would that be? We're planning a home birth with a midwife and I'm alternately excited, impatient, and nervous! But mostly happy!


----------



## ekblad9

I thought you were pregnant too, Cynthia!









I am pregnant!

Due December 4, 2002.

This is number five for me. Right now I have two girls and two boys. This will be the tie breaker. I'm not sure right now where I will deliver the baby. I really want a homebirth but dh doesn't want to pay for it if we can get it free with insurance at a hospital. I had a midwife at a hospital last time and it was ok but I really had my heart set on a homebirth. We'll see.

Good luck everyone!

Amy


----------



## Ary99

We are expecting our first child August 12 after 3 1/2 years of unexplained infertility, and many, many nightmarish treatments (all of which failed). We had sort of given up, then this baby just happened. I used to hate it when people would tell us to "relax". In fact I still hate it because I really don't think that we were responsible for our infertility. I have no explanation for what happened, but people diminish our years of sadness by making it sound as if it was just all in our heads. Gosh, I sound bitter, I thought I had moved on from all that.

I am planning a water birth at the hospital. I have a doctor and a doula. Every day that I make it through is such a miraculous blessing for us. This site has been a wonderful source of information and support!


----------



## Due_in_August

Hi all. I am due August 9th with my first baby. Not sure if its a boy or girl, and don't plan to find out until the big day. But I have an intuition that she's a she. *G*

Good luck to everyone!

ps: To ary, my friend is also having trouble getting pregnant. She rarely ever has a period (and therefore we assume she rarely ovulates although I know this is completely true because I got pregnant 3 months after going off the pill and not having a period since going off the pill - when I give birth it'll be a whole blessed year without the big red - of course then I pay up for it, heh *G*) I tell her to relax as well, but I also tell her why I tell her to do that. Stressing (and she has herself stressed out to sickness) will not help her get pregnant. I never said it is all in her head (although she has been tested and apparently there is nothing wrong with anything else other than her irregular periods - but dh won't get tested for anything (plus he is a avid smoker and drinker and isn't really wanting to get pregnant IMO). I just think that because she wants it sooooooooooooo bad (and with me in my condition doesn't help I'm sure!) she is almost ensuring she won't get pregnant. She is just TOO stressed and really needs to veg out! But I make it sure to tell her that it isn't in her head, because of the irregular periods/ovulation I'm very sure this is having an effect on her getting pregnant. I just tell her, try and relax a bit more, maybe this will help regulate her period/ovulation and then she'll get pregnant. Its not like being stressed out is really helping her anyhow.







I'm very sorry you were made to feel that it was all in your head because it isn't. But congrats! I'll tell her your story and I'm sure that'll make her feel a bit better too hopefully.


----------



## jordmoder

This is our third baby and I'm due in ... 3 weeks!!! April 22nd. I had planned a homebirth, but will be in the hospital (not for long though, heh heh) with a nurse-midwife.

29 month DS INSISTS this is a boy. Why not?

Barbara


----------



## BusyMommy

What a great idea! I'm due Oct. 22nd and hope to have another home waterbirth.









We heard "her" heartbeat yesterday, Easter Sunday, and are now ready to spread the news!


----------



## robynberkley

Due with #2 around 6/1/02...its a boy...now we'll have one of each! Will be having baby in hospital with AP-friendly MD.

Cheers...Robyn


----------



## teachermom

I'm due on sept. 7th.
this will be #4.
we decided not to find out if we are having a boy or girl (my intuition is leaning towards a girl).
I'm tandum nursing my 4yr. old (she's almost weaned!)and 2yr old
my first 2 were born with midwives at their birthcenters/homes. my third I developed G.D. and ended up on insulin in the hospital, but with a great doctor who respected all of my wishes.
This time we are trying for a homebirth with a midwife...I've been on my old G.D. diet since I first suspected I was preg. as a way of trying to avoid developing it again.


----------



## Reedsmom

I am due Nov. 9th. with my first baby! We will be using a midwife at our local hospital. I am about 2 months along, we saw the heartbeat at 6 wks. what a sight to behold!!!

Chelsi


----------



## Avalon

I am due in mid-Nov. (I think-- I haven't seen a midwife yet, but I have a pretty good idea about when this little one was conceived.) This will be our forth child, and probably our last-- never say never, right? I love being pregnant and giving birth and since this is my last time I really want this to be a little different from my last experiences-- I would LOVE to have a home birth-- I finally feel like we're in a place where we can do it. The problem is that our insurance doesn't cover it, and I don't know how we could pay for it ourselves. Sudgestions anyone? So far in this pregnancy I'm feeling pretty good-- a bit sick, but not too terrible, really tired though. Hoping everyone here has a blessed pregnancy and birth!

Love, Zoe


----------



## Heavenly

I'm pregnant with # 2! I suffer with PCOS and had two miscarriages last year but now that I'm at 8 weeks (and already showing!) I'm pretty sure this one is a sticky one. My son is 14 months and I am positive this one's a girl! We will be birthing VBAC at a birthing center with a midwife. We won't be having any ultrasounds and only one time of doppler, at 12 weeks (I don't want to wait longer!). After that we will be requesting fetoscope. This will be a completely natural birth and also my first attempt at breastfeeding!


----------



## youngnhappymamma

I am due April 19th with our third baby. It will be a hospital birth with a midwife (like my other two). I am still really, really sad that we can't afford a homebirth. My three 1/2 year old son has been talking about his sister since before I even became pregnant.....so we will see what comes out! I have to admit that I have lots of "girl" clothes out and ready!!


----------



## leafylady

I'm due June 2nd, 8 weeks away.


----------



## mary ann

i'm due with my first may 10 (but i have a feeling it will be earlier)--don't know if it's a boy or girl but i think a boy!
we're having a waterbirth at the local birthing center, staffed by 2 CNM's.


----------



## candiland

I'm due around May 20th with #2.... I'm doing a midwife-attended homebirth again, with the same midwife who caught DD. I'm thinking it's a boy, but who knows? I was convinced DD was a boy, and even painted her room blue! But the way I'm carrying this baby is soooo different than the way I carried my first... I'm all belly... it's very pointy and sticks straight out... with DD, I was huge EVERYWHERE.... my face, hips, thighs, neck, even my calves got humungous!


----------



## asherah

Hi
I am pregnant with my first, due May 1 (a Pagan Beltane Baby, if he actually comes on his date.) He's a boy, we plan to name him Caleb.

We are having a hospital birth with a Midwife. I am very worried about being in the hospital, but having a homebirth here in Georgia is really difficult... all but illegal. And there are no independant birthing centers in Atlanta. I wish I were brave enough to buck the system and do the homebirth anyway, but instead we have found the lowest-intervention, most progressive midwife practice we could.

Doing pregnancy yoga, hypno-birthing classes and hoping for the best.


----------



## parisfrance

Ok, here I am!! Pregnant with number 2, due Nov. 24th, dh's birthday. Going to have a VBAC in a hospital with a midwife, or that's the plan.

Michelle


----------



## lunasmum

hi everyone

due with number 2 , our second girl, around mid august. hospital birth with wonderful midwives and ap obgyn.
total placenta previa diagnosed but were fighting that every step of the way!!

oh! and in the process of weaning my 22 month old


----------



## joyful_mamma

baby #2 is due august 3rd. dd is 9, pretty sure this one is a boy.

have had a bit of a tough pregnancy this time out due to complications with dd's delivery (awful c-section job apparently) and there's been concern that i might have cervical incompetence..but! just went to the specialist today, and after 4 weeks of having regular cervical ultrasounds, i've had no cervical changes at all! which, is quite good news considering i'm already 24 weeks along and most cervical incompetence problems rear their ugly heads between 20-22 weeks. so it's quite possible that i just have a scarred cervix, and am not at risk for pre-term delivery!





















(i'm very happy about this news!)

i still have to take it easy, but things look good..and the little squirmy one looks GREAT!


----------



## islandgirl

5 more weeks-- EDD May 7th. First was stillborn at 39 weeks 7/7/00 with emergency c-sec after attempting a homebirth. Going for the VBAC but just want my baby. Feeling like a beached whale as time is standing still. Excited, nervous and content all at the same time.


----------



## circlemama

I am due on 8/19 with my second child. My DS is almost 3 1/2 and nurses a few times a day. I will be having a hospital birth
with a natural birth friendly OB and a doula.


----------



## *Erin*

I am a 23 yr old first time mama, due August 7. Its a little girl and we're planning on a home waterbirth with a fabulous midwife!


----------



## finchstacy

Due 11/3/02. Having a homebirth with a midwife if she gets here in time. Mine have always come quick, and that's with a hospital delivery!

kerikadi: We have similarities. Mine are 7 & 9 also! Do you feel like you are starting completely over again, or what?


----------



## kerikadi

Finchstacy,
Yes, I do feel like I am starting all over again! However, I am much more in charge of this pregnancy and birth. My first two were in a hospital. The first was a very textbook 12 hours, the second was an exhausting 22 hours! I've decided I won't be doing that again!








Do you have boys or girls or one of each?
Do you know what you are having?
We have 2 boys - we are not finding out (no U/S) - everyone wants a girl except me!







It seems like everyone is dying to find out what the baby is - but it doesn't really matter to me. The labor and birth are more important to me than pink or blue.
Good Luck!
Keri


----------



## laralou

This will be #2 for me, but Taylor was so long ago that I think I forgot everything (he is 8). I am due on 12-24-02! One day after dh's birthday and one day before Jesus'. Oh, I hope #2 decides to come later!

I am planning on a homebirth with a midwife. I hope that my due date doesn't conspire against me.


----------



## Avalon

Hi everyone~ just thought I'd see how everyone was feeling. I have been feeling SOOOOOOO sick the past couple of days, the only thing I have been able to keep down is plain popcorn. Does anyone have some advice for me? This is my forth pregnancy so I thought there'd be no surprizes, but I've never been this sick. I hope everyone else is well. Oh by the way-- we found out that our insurance does cover homebirth after all~ I'm very happy, and so are my children, they wanted to be there for the birth so much, but DON'T enjoy hospitals.


----------



## gogi

I am pregnant with my second and am due August 20th (our best guess). I have a son who is 2 years old and we had a hospital water birth with him. This time we are planning a home birth and I have already reserved my "spa in a box" birthing tub. We took Bradley Method classes for the last birth and we have decided to take birthing from within classes for this one. It is funny how this pregnancy seems to be passing so fast.


----------



## moremilkmama

Hello, I'm pregnant with our second and due October 20th. I would love to have a homebirth but dh is not in agreement so we'll go to the hospital again for another natural birth. Only spent the last 30 minutes at the hospital last time and did most of the labor at home. Have been so exhausted lately I haven't had the energy to post much at all.


----------



## cosmos

I am due with #2 any minute now. I have a 21 month old girl and am not sure what the sex of this baby is! Can't wait to find out! I am having a hospital birth with a verrrry cool FP doc in attendance. Hoping labor starts soon.........


----------



## Mary-Beth

I'm anticipating the birth of my first baby any time now...Right now I'm about a week "overdue." I am planning to labor and birth my little one at a wonderful birthing center with midwives...I'm resting & DH is nesting like crazy!
Hopefully, I'll be able to post the birth announcement soon...


----------



## lamplighter

I am expecting to deliver sometime in December. I will see my midwife for questions and my first check up on Appril 24 and we will go from there. Thinking of homebirth......

blessings,
Beth


----------



## Mcaws

I'm in Killeen TX now after months of moving around I'm finally mostly settled.

I'm due July 4 and totally ready!







Emotionally, that is...the house is really lacking readiness...

I plan and pray for a midwife and homebirth, but it isn't looking positive because I have not found one yet...

Heart's wishes to you all!!!!!


----------



## Mcaws

almost forgot, this is #3 child, we adopted the first and the second was beautiful natural birth!


----------



## dancingmama

Hi all! We are expecting our first little one around August 25th or so, and sooooo excited about it! We are having a homebirth and will be "older" parents -- 33 and 52. I've been feeling movement for several weeks now, and I can best describe it as a cross between the coolest thing in the world, and an X-file, so bizarre!
I guess that's about it....


----------



## prairiemama

hello. I am due July 31 with our second!!! This will be my first natural childbirth at a birth center.

Can't wait for that KS heat and humidity with 30+ pounds!!!!

Peace


----------



## mamajuice

I'm pregnant and due the first week or so of June!

This will be number 2 and it looks like Devin, who will turn 3 right around the time babe is due, is going to have a little brother. We had Devin at home and it was a wonderful experience but different insurance and a bunch of other circumstances are guiding us to deliver with midwives in a birth center.


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom

Expecting #3 around Thanksgiving. We have two wonderful daughters already, who will be 7 and 5 when this baby is born. Planning to birth with a mw at a freestanding birth center. We're all really psyched!


----------



## sparks

I'm pregnant with number two (I can hardly believe I'll be a mother of two!) and am due in mid-July. I'm an "older" parent - I'll be 42 at the time of delivery. My daughter will be three by then and we weaned a couple of months ago b/c it was just too too too hard to nurse pregnant with a biter. Ow. Don't know yet about gender but we'll probably give in within the next month and ask the medical establishment what they already know. Naming is so hard for us that narrowing the field would give us a little more peace of mind, and that goes a long way these days!

Birth plan (and our last one had only our names unchanged by the end of labor!) includes a hospital birth with a nurse midwife in a birthing tub, with two birth partners plus a doula skilled in, among other things, labor massage. Last labor was very long and complicated (40 hrs, first 32 unmedicated, baby in distress and getting more distressed, ended up safely delivered w/ forceps, thus avoiding the close call with Casarean but creating lots of recovery time with me and some TMJ with my daughter, cleared by an expert chiropractor/cranio-sacral therapist). Hoping for a much calmer, simpler birth this time.

Robyn: 6/1 is an excellent birthday! It's mine!

Asherah: 5/1 is an excellent birthday too! Child number 1 is a Beltane baby/International Labor Day baby (was shaking her fist to try to organize within her first hours out of the womb!)


----------



## lil' love

I'm pregnant









We are due on August 10th with our third child. I have a 6yo boy and 2yo girl. we are not going to find out the sex this time.
We are planning a home waterbirth.


----------



## mel

This is our first baby and I'm due today, April 10th! But I haven't had the baby yet so thought I would go ahead and post! I had a prenatal visit yesterday and found out my cervix is 80% effaced and the baby is at -1 station. When the baby finally decides to show it's precious face I will be delivering at a Birth Center with a Midwife and my sweet husband









Fun facts







... I'm 5'9", big boned and have gained a total of 30 pounds


----------



## daisymama

I'm due mid-September








I had an unnecessary c-section almost 5 years ago and 2 early miscarriages since then so we're especially excited about this pregnancy. Planning an all-natural birth at a freestanding birth center with midwives and maybe a doula. HBAC is all but illegal here or we'd be doing this at home. Hoping to do it someday somewhere else. In the meantime, we found a great group of midwives and are working harder at this pregnancy (exercise, education etc) than I would ever have imagined I could when I had my ds in '97. Very hopeful! At least the experience will be better, even if it ends in a section again. Happy thoughts!


----------



## RainCityMama

I am pregnant with #2 due October 25th.
We have a wonderful 2 year old son who at this point is very excited about a baby brother or sister - However I realize that can all change









We are planning a home VBAC with a wonderful midwife and a Doula, my parents and sister will be there too and help out with our son.

We are not going to find out what we are having as we didn't with our first and LOVED the suspense.


----------



## chumani

I am currently 34 weeks preg with #4 due 22 May. This will be
our fourth home birth. We will find out if its a boy or girl on baby's "birth"day. Happy pregnancy to all!

Sarah sahm mom to:
Eva 6
Noah 4
Eliza 2


----------



## raddish

Hi
I am pregnant with #3! Due August 25 or thereabouts! I am so excited, as are the kids. This will be our third out of hospital birth center birth with CNMs. I can't wait!


----------



## mamamaari

hi beautiful bellied mamas...

i'm pregnant too...due to meet my first bebein the begning of october. don't know exactly when we conceived so we'll be waiting for bee to tell us when october rolls around.

we're in the process of moving from honolulu to minneapolis this weekend and will be birthing at home in our apartment there.

i'm a "young mom"i'll be 21 a few week after the bebe's born...anyone else in my boat? i'm soooooooo thrilled and glowing.

i've been studying birth and pregnancy for years...will become a midwife someday...and am currently studying freebirth, or unassisted birth.

love from belly to belly, maari


----------



## SunRae

We just found out yesterday that we are pregnant with our first - due December 16/02. It feels too early to add myself to this group, but if Laralou's here, I'm not the earliest-along!

I like the idea of a home waterbirth, but I have to do a lot more reading before deciding for sure. Up until now my reading has only focussed on enhancing fertility! Whatever I decide, I will have dh, my supportive mother-in-law (whom I'm more comfortable with than my own Mum) and a midwife there. I don't know if you need a doula if you have a midwife, but if it is recommended I will have a doula too.

Dr said you should gain only about 5 lbs in the first trimester. I've been so hungry since I conceived I've ALREADY gained 5 lbs! Oh man, am I in trouble! Would it be terrible if I wished for some nausea to reduce the hunger?

Rae


----------



## Heidimama

I am pregnant with my third baby in four years and I am due in November. Probably around the 12th. I am currently planning, or not planning, an unassisted birth at my home with my husband and my mom as my support. My stepdad will be on hand for prayers and shots if needed. Still considering a doula...


----------



## AnnaRed

I am pregnant with my first baby - due May 26th '02.

We have a labor workshop tomorrow with my yoga teacher...we're taking a birthing class, have read everything, now we're jus waiting out the last 6 weeks!!


----------



## max_4477

...


----------



## Sylith

Hi... I'm 25, due in october, and this'll be my first. It wasn't a planned pregnancy and the timing is pretty interesting since neither DH nor myself has had a job for awhile now. We don't have medical insurance or (obviously) a lot of money at present, so it looks like I'll be getting a crash course in the government social services system. I'm waiting on my Medicaid application to get some prenatal care, and Í would LOVE to talk to anybody who knows anything about how to use the system so as to get the kind of care I'd like, to whatever extent that may be possible.

I had joined the hM forums a few weeks before their demise, and I'm happy to see some familiar faces here. I look forward to meeting everyone else here. =)


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy

I just joined this site today, and thought I would add myself to the list







My husband and I have a 2 1/2 yr old daughter, and are expecting our second child between Thanksgiving and Dec 4th. I ovulated late, so I know that I m about a week behind all of the devlopment stuff for the week I am supposed to be in. At least right now.

We are planning a waterbirth with a midwife at a birth center, I am really excited!!!


----------



## Katey-Kat

Hi, I'm new here too!

Pregnant with my 3rd, due June 3. DD is 10 and DS is 8. Great to see some moms with the same large age gap as me.

This will be my first natural birth, at a hospital with a really great OB.

We had an ultrasound, and I'm having a girl (probably).


----------



## zacsmama

due december 26. this will be my second, i have ds, age 3.


----------



## Kris

Hi I am due June 30 or July 1 2002, it is my first baby and I am very excited. Iam having the baby at Oregon Health Sciences University Hospital.


----------



## bluevervain

Hi Everyone!
Congratulations to all of you!

I'm thirty-two and pregnant with my first baby. S/he is due December 3 (two days before my anniversary, three before my birthday, and a lovely gift either way).

I'm planning a homebirth with my midwifery partner, and a couple of friends for support. I am happy, excited and all the usual.

Love,
Christina


----------



## chocomoto

Hi!
I'm pregnant with #2, due Sept 1 or thereabouts. I'm still trying to decide where I want to give birth this time, either in a birth center or at the hospital. My OB is wonderful and the birthing room at the hospital has a big jacuzzi and double bed, so I'm leaning towards that option. I located the one and only doula here in French-speaking Switzerland, and she has just finished her training with Birthworks. This will be her first birth!

I love being pregnant and think it is such an exciting time! Congrats to all of you.

Carolyn


----------



## WordUp

older mama just barely pregnant -- due around winter solstice with #2!


----------



## Kelley

I am due June 9. This will be our first baby! We are having a homebirth with CNM. Don't know if it's a boy or girl, so we'll be plenty surprised!


----------



## feather

HI!
I am due with #2 - just got my due date, December 4th. I really wanted a homebirth, but it looks like it will have to be a really nice birthing center instead. As long as it's not the HOSPITAL AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I can have a waterbirth there.

Had dd naturally and could not believe the pain, but I aim to go that route again.
Jenn


----------



## Plaid

We are due with our first around June 9th!

Chose not to find out the baby's sex, want to be surprised. I'm supposedly "high risk", only because I'm 38, but nobody's made much of a big deal out of it yet, except that my doctor talked me into an ultrasound, "just to be sure". Due to the limitations of our insurance carrier, we have to use a hospital, and the hospital I chose has no midwives who deliver there!! They do have jacuzzis though, and a nice, calm atmosphere.

One thing that I think is going to be a real benefit is that we are taking Bradley Method classes, which I highly recommend. We've learned so much!


----------



## playfulmama

soon... really soon

I'm pregnant with first. Due May first, *****9 days***** give or take a week!

Planning a waterbirth at home with 2 midwife and a student midwife. Not sure of sex... just want to meet the little tyke at this point!


----------



## lilyka

Well, as of today I am officially here.

This is my third child and I am due Dec. 25, 2002.


----------



## joyberryjoy

Baby # 2 in the beginning of October (5th-15 is my guess). We'll be having an unassisted birth at home just down the street from a hospital should an emergency situation occur. A dear friend who is currently an apprentice midwife in training as well. My first, Jackson Tell, was born in a hospital all natural when I was 18 (8 yrs ago) and I know SO much more now that I think this will be no problem. I am using a cnm for prenatal care until August, when we'll be moving. My mate and I have been reading (and we need to start practicing as well) the Bradley method. I meditated naturally (a first for me--I had never meditated before at all) with my son and so the Bradley appeals to me.

Hoping for a girl but not turning boys away!

Good luck to everyone.

Joy


----------



## Piglet68

Hi Cynthia! (that's my mother's name!). My user name is Piglet and I have been posting here at mothering.com for a while now but haven't gotten around to visiting this forum yet.

I am having a girl, my first baby, and she will be born on July 16 by scheduled c-section. Her name is Emily Jasna (pronounced "YASS-na", it's Croatian).

I look forward to getting to know other "july moms".

thanks for doing this.


----------



## BattleAxe

I'm due May 27 with #1, a boy - Lazarus James. I had to find out the gender because I had two dreams right after conception in which a beautiful little boy greeted me as "mama"... Also have a 10yo stepdaughter, Johnnie, who lives with us half-time and is really looking forward to meeting her baby brother.

I'm hoping for a natural birth, and am taking Bradley classes to improve my odds. My OB seems supportive of my choices and hasn't given me the "but you're 35 and high-risk" rigamarole. I'd love to home birth with a midwife, but I am going the hospital route (possibly with a doula) because my insurance only covers hospital/OB and both DH and I are now unemployed.

I'm also hoping lil' Lazarus will decide to come early, now that we're past the danger point. Anyone else due soon and ready to lose their marbles? I've loved pregnancy, but suddenly I don't know how much more barfing and joint pain and weird Braxton-Hicks and near-immobility and sleeplessness I can take... but that's another thread, isn't it??

Anyway (to end on a happy note!), congrats to all the mamas-to-be!!!!


----------



## Vixenmama

Hi! I'm Victoria and due first week in December (the 5th, but I'm keeping an open mind







).

I'm interviewing midwives/alternative birthing centers and even a practice of dr.'s who attend you in your own home! I want a homebirth but dh doesn't know where he stands yet.

All the Best,
Victoria


----------



## sagemama

I'm due with #2 any day now, and I'm walking around with a head lodged between my legs! I really hope to go soon, today I found out I'm over 4 cm dialated so at least I know that this baby wants to come out. My dd was a 2 1/2 weeks over induction ( just awful!) We are having a homeibrth this time... wish us luck!
Warmly,
Jolene


----------



## CatyrpelGirl

hi
i am new here... pregnant with our first, due november 30th. we're a bit suprised, but plenty excited!
-sarah


----------



## BowenTherapist

HI all!!
This is my first posting and our first child. I'm due oct 20 and will hopefully be birthing in a birthing center with a midwife.
One funny thing is that I knew that I was pregnant 2 DAYS! after conception, it was just a feeling and then 2 LONG!! weeks later I could take the home preg test.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE OTHERS OUT THERE!!!!
Lisa


----------



## Heather C.

Just took the test today! Positive! (day 29)

I am a first time mom. I had a miscariage 1 1/2 years ago, but we were NOT ready then!

Hope to have a home birth, we'll see what the Universe provides!

Due January 5.


----------



## organicmama

We're expecting our 3rd baby the end of June. We aren't finding out the gender with this one! We're holding out for a surprise ending! We are planning our 1st home/waterbirth & I'm SO excited. (1st birth was a nasty hospital birth, 2nd a wonderful waterbirth at a free-standing birthing center with a midwife.) I tend to go overdue so I'm thinking early July. Our boys, almost 3 & just turned 6, are SO excited!!!


----------



## mamamoo

Hey everyone. Congatulations!! I am due Dec. 13, 2002 with my third child. A bit worried because of a miscarriage three months ago, but very happy! DS is 4.5 and DD is 3 and still happily nursing. Although I long to nurse the new baby alone(got pg with dd when ds was only 7 months old and tandem nursed until he turned four)but we'll see.


----------



## Britishmum

I'm expecting baby #2 mid July. We don't know if it's a boy or girl. We didn't know with dd but I had an instinct that she was a girl. This time I just don't know.

Dd is still nursing well - she's 19 months - and we'll tandem nurse. She loves my growing belly and kisses it all the time. Hopefully she'll love the baby when he or she arrives!

The birth will be at a birthing centre with a midwife and a doula.


----------



## DirtyHippie

I'm pregnant! I was due last Wednesday. I am having a homebirth with a DE midwife.


----------



## sardi

Hi everyone. I'm pregnant with my first and am SO excited. I'm due November 26, 2002, but of course I'm sure the baby will come whenever s/he feels like it. Plan on having the baby in the hospital and am seriously looking into using hypnobirthing to make it easier. DH and I live in Hot Springs, Arkansas.

All my best to everyone!


----------



## Mommy2ZaGirls

Pregnant with our third child, my official due date is August 26th, but I am always about 2 weeks late so September!

We plan a homebirth with a CNM and an apprentice lay midwife in attendance.


----------



## LaLa

After 11 months of trying, we are PREGNANT!!!!
I am so so so so
Soooooo HAPPY!!!


----------



## patchoulimama

Congratulations LaLa!!!!


----------



## TwilightDance

First baby









Due in Late September- the Estimated is 9/28/02- although the ultrasound 2 weeks ago said maybe a week early








not complaining







would love a Virgo just like me









i wanted a homebirth- but i live in NJ, and it was too expensive to do -
so im taking advantage of great public health care with no docs, all midwives and nurses








Ill be in my hospital birth pavillion with my hubby, mom, and best friend

















and i think its a boy









yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phishgal

My due date is 9/21!

I am a bit nervous as this pregnancy was not planned and my dd will only be 15 months old when my due date rolls around. Also, I live in WI and do not have any friends or family around so it really stinks.









Thank goodness for all of you! Your posts help keep me sane!









Rebecca


----------



## Beverly

I'm expecting #2 on August 22!









We're not finding out if the baby is a boy or a girl, and we've been having fun speculating.


----------



## aimeemac

Hi!
This is my third pregnancy, my first ended in miscarriage and my second ended in a happy healthy bouncing baby boy who is 13 months old. I am feeling okay, nausea and tired, achy pelvis. Congratulations to you all....wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy.

Aimee


----------



## Tamalpais

Hello!
Congratulations to all of you! I am pregnant too. Three and a half months along and due October 28th.

I have a DD who will be three on 6/10, this will be baby #2. We plan a natural birth in a hospital with a nurse midwife, just like last time, except I'd love to skip the petocine this time.

I hope all the mama's who get to carry their babies through the hot summer months find cool breezes and lots of time in the shade.

Peace.


----------



## june23

Im due June 10th with baby #2. VBAC at a birth center. Im so excited!!!


----------



## Blessed Sunshine

Hi there









I'm expecting my #4 for New Years Eve. I'm excited. I will be doing it at the hospital because I tend to lose ALOT of blood and require help there. I can't quite figure it out other than it only takes about 6 contractions and a babe is born, so it's traumatizing to my system.

I'd love a home birth, but am too scared and the cost is daunting, so I figure, let's do it where i"m comfortable, and my OB is wonderful.she had me laughing all the way through my last delivery.


----------



## Wendyesm

Just got that elusive "second line" on the pregnancy test this morning-- Mother's Day!!  This will be my second baby; my first is a girl, born 9/18/00. She's nursing (lots), so not sure whether I'll be tandem nursing. Really hoping she'll decide for herself to cut back before the new baby comes. I love nursing her, and haven't wanted to force weaning, but I'm a bit overwhelmed at how much in-demand I'd be nursing two at once.

I guess I'm due the middle of January-- maybe 1/19/03. It hasn't quite sunk in yet, but I'm thrilled nonetheless.

I had a hospital birth with a CNM last time, and am hoping for a home water birth this time.

Best wishes for all of you and your babies,
Wendy


----------



## acsw

Hi, I'm Anne and I'm pregnant with no. 2 due around January 17th.

I had a baby boy, Josiah Patrick, 18 mo ago in a natural hospital birth with a family physician that practices a midwifery model of care and a wonderful doula.


----------



## Lakin24

We just found out we are expecting #2 around January 19, 2003!









We have one daughter, Lakin Leigh, born on July 16, 2001.









We are planning an unassisted HBAC with prenatal care by a midwife.


----------



## texannad

I am 7weeks 1day today, and my due date is 12/31 (my inlaws anniversary! This is my second, so it could come early, and my mom's b-day is X-Mas eve, so who knows! We are currently looking for a midwife in our area and may do a homebirth if possible. If not, maybe hospitol w/midwife or a great birthing center that does waterbirths! Gotta keep searching and checking my options!

Texanna


----------



## rpeacefuld

Hi,
My name is Robin and I am due August 14 with #4.







It's a little boy. I am 27 weeks now, and getting kinda anxious. Also I have gestational diabetes I control it by diet. I wasn't too shocked with this diagnosis, both of my parents are diabetic. Also had it with my 2 prior pregnancies.

Just wanted to say HI!









Peace
Robin


----------



## HeatherF

Hi there









I'm due on July 28th, with our second baby. We do not know the sex and have no intentions of finding out, and we are far from settled on names









I'm having a water birth with midwives that work in a hospital setting. There are 5 of them that rotate. I had them when I gave birth to Logan and just loved them!


----------



## greensmile

I'm due Oct. 14th with #5. Had my four sons at home, so of course this one will be too! It makes me sad to see all the ladies who want homebirth and can't afford it. We need to agitate! Had my 1st at 20, now I feel almost too old for this baby stuff (32 now!) Everything is going well, now I'm not sick anymore (first time with awful nasea). Happy gestating!


----------



## rpeacefuld

I had the terrible nausea for the first 4 months. I am 37, this pregnancy is my toughest. Homebirth isn't an option for me either. We have NO midwives here. I plan on on staying home until the hospital trip is absolutely necessary. At least my OB is female, and quite open minded. Will your other children be present for the childbirth? Mine have told me they don't want to be in the room with us. When I asked why, they said they didn't want to see me in pain. So, I guess they will be waiting just outside the door.

Robin


----------



## Saara

I'm due in mid-December. This will be baby#3. I'm planning an unassisted homebirth. Midwifery care is paid for, in this province, but there are no midwives in my health region. I don't trust the only doctor. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## LisaAZ

I am expecting #3 Dec.1. We are planning a home/
water birth.

Lisa


----------



## Treemore

I am pg with #1 due in late December. Have been off the pill and waiting for this moment for 2 years. All I can say to those who might be having trouble is, it happens when you least expect it!! Congrats to all you pregnant ladies!

Edited to add that we are using a midwife in a birthing center attached to a hospital. As natural as we can possibly be.


----------



## homebirthmama

We just found out we are due in late January with number 2! Our ds #1 will have just turned two. Wow we are excited and nervous!


----------



## merrybee

i am due to have my 3rd child on sept 26.

my 1st was a c-sec due to the placenta abrupting after too much pitocin (given due to water breakage)

that experience lead me to get MUCH more info the next time around-- found ICAN (the international cesarean awareness network) 2nd time was a wonderful, totally natural vbac homebirth.

two 1st trimester miscarriages, new husband, and 11 years later.
now i'm pregnant with my 3rd child and having what seems to be every complication under the sun. 1st trimester hemmhorage. severe asthma exacerbation ( on 5 meds- flovent, flonase, albuterol, singulair, and prednisone), possible gestational diabetes, failed the triple screen(stupid test anyway), and am on bedrest. will let everyone know what happens next.


----------



## gezellig_girl

Looking forward to a home birth - so if anyone can recommend a midwife in Brooklyn I would be eternally grateful.









-- gezellig*girl


----------



## ~member~

Hello! EDD is Sept. 7, 2002







Before I even knew I was pregnant my son told me he was getting a little brother for his birthday (sept. 3), my dd wants a little sister. We'll see when baby's born!!


----------



## Millie Ivy

I am due in Sept (19thish) with my second. I have a beautiful 1 year old daughter and this pregnancy is going very well. I am planning on a home birth with an incredible midwife. I would ask for prayer b/c I am separated from my husband right now and don't really see a quick end to the separation. Blessedly, I have a super incredible immediate family so I won't really be a single parent if we don't resolve this. Not trying to mope, but I could use anybody's support.








Peace,
Shelley


----------



## shazmama

I'm due sometime in early Dec with #2.
Had ds in a birth home..... think I'm doing that again because I live in a warehouse space and it just seems to strange to have #2 here.... still debating though we'll see!
ds says he wants a little sister.


----------



## Kermit

I'm Holly. I'm due Dec. 3rd.
I have 2 kids, age 4 and 5 and am a SAHM. My son is not thrilled about the baby but says he wants it to be a boy. My daughter is very thrilled and says I'm going to have 1 boy and 1 girl! :LOL
I hope she's not right!


----------



## mamapixie

I'm new here, just joined this week, and I am pregnant with DS #2, due July 14. I am having him in a hospital, after searching for a midwife(and wanting a homebirth) but was unable to find one(I am in a rather rural area of Louisiana). I will do most of my labor at home, to avoid most interventions that the hospital here does. We are a military(Army) family, and the hospital on base isn't exactly laboring friendly. I had my first son in a small, community hospital, that had a great birth center. That hospital had all in one rooms, whirlpools to labor in, and was very breastfeeding/family friendly. This hospital is the exact opposite. I'm hoping to go home as soon as possible after I have him, hopefully within 24 hours.


----------



## AmyG

I'm expecting my first sometime around the middle of February. I had a miscarriage at 15 weeks this past February, so I'm a little nervous but still very excited.


----------



## mamajane

I just found out that I'm pregnant with my first baby and by my calculations, the due date will be sometime in early February 2003. I'm seeing a dr. on June 11 so I might have a more precise due date then.

I am also looking into finding if there are any midwives in my area - I'm sure there are. I hope to have a natural birth, but in the hospital as my hubby and I own a store and it is right next to our house. It would just be too annoying to be dealing with work if we were needed! Better to be at the hospital for us!!


----------



## Snugglebugsmom

I'm pregnant with my third baby, due Feb. 5th, 2003. I haven't decided yet how and where I'm going to have this baby!
Ina
Christopher 8/97
Annika 11/99
"sweet pea" edd 2/5/03


----------



## seraf

i'm pregnant again, hopefully going to stay that way. should be due in mid march


----------



## indiegirl

At this moment I am looking at two pink lines on the second pg test in the past 24 hours! We are so excited!

Have a dd named Violet, she's nearly two.

I'm due in Feb on Valentine's day


----------



## BrandyMama

I'm due somtime in October with #3...official EDD is 10/16, but my midwife thinks my reall EDD is 10/24. We are planning another home waterbirth with this one


----------



## Viola

I think I'm pregnant, I just can't get the pregnancy test to give me two strong lines. I guess that would make me due sometime in mid February.


----------



## Rachelsmom

Hi, I thought I was pregnant last month but I wasn't BUT this month I am!!! I tested positive yesterday and I am due about mid Feb!!! I am so excited!! I have a 21mth old, almost 22mths and she is still nursing! I am just sooooo giddy!! WOOOHOOO


----------



## mcimom

I'm due with #3 November 21. Planning to give birth at a hospital with my OBGYN. Have 2 girls, hoping for a boy!


----------



## mellie-bellie

I'm Melissa and I'm pregnant w/ #2, due around October 9th. We're having another midwife-assisted homebirth, and are hoping to have a waterbirth this time. There's nothing more empowering than giving birth on your terms, in your home, with loved ones partaking in such a magical event.

Best of luck to all of you pregnant mama's and mama-to-be's!!


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~

Hi, I'm a newbie!

I am Erin and I have an almost 7 year old girl and a baby boy on the way, due Sept 29th!

Erin


----------



## kater07

COLOR=darkblue]I am planning a water birth at a free-standing birth center in Deltona, Florida with my DH, midwife and birth assistant in attendace. We don't know the gender of our child. I am totally looking forward to the birth experience. I want to see/feel my body do what it's made to do![/COLOR]


----------



## angelmatt

I am pregnant with baby #2, due around the end of January, beginning of February. My first baby is now 2 1/2 and quite the handful!








I have Type I diabetes and will be praying that this next baby isn't 11 pounds like the first one.


----------



## MamaMouse

I am 30 years old and pregnant with my third child. I have two girls, aged 9 and 5. Hoping for a boy, but you know, "as long as it's healthy....". I'm due Feb 12 or 16th depending on who I talk to. I'm in my seventh week and feeling absolutely exausted, and oh great, the morning sickness is starting to really kick in!
My DH and I are both in the military. He's posted about 300 kms away so it's a bit challenging to come home and be totally responsible for my daughters (thankfully they're both good little helpers).
Thank you,
Tara


----------



## Pookietooth

I'm 36 years old and due 2/16/03. This is my first baby, and she/he was conceived on fertility drugs (Repronex) after several years of infertility. I found out I was pregnant when the fertility nurse called to tell me that my beta HCG levels were 100 -- after three negative home pregnancy tests.

I would like to give birth as naturally as possible, although I don't think a home birth is practical for me, given that my husband and I live in a 500 square foot apartment. I'd like to give birth in a freestanding birth center, but the closest one is something like 35 miles away. I live in Richmond, CA, which is just a few miles north of Berkeley and a few miles west of San Francisco (in the East Bay).


----------



## kazmir

We just found out last night that I am pregnant with #2. I will be due around the first of March and this will be a VBAC. We have a 26 month old dd and am excited about this pregnancy since I am so much more aware.

Here comes the fun!

Robin


----------



## kater07

I hope you both have wonderful pregnancies!

May you not get stretch marks, may you not puke at all, may you feel baby move and enjoy every second.

Hugs and Belly Rubs!


----------



## oceansmama

Hello all, I am new here. I am due with baby #2 on Sept 16th. I have a 5 year old son from a previous marriage and this one is supposed to be a boy as well







I plan to deliver at a birthing center with my nurse midwife








Hope to speak with you all soon
Maize
due 9/16


----------



## Einhorn

Hi my name is Debbie, I'm 33 and expecting my first on 12/31/02. We are planning a nurse midwife-assisted birth (hopefully a waterbirth) but at the hospital instead of at home since I've got ITP and the baby might have a low platelet count.

We're really excited, and a little scared about all of this too.


----------



## Bess' Mom

Hi Everyone-

I'm mom to a dinosaur-loving still-nursing 4 yr old girl and currently pregnant with #2 due approx. March 6, 2003.

We tried homebirth last time but had to transport to hospital. This time we're going for a natural birth at a hospital birth center. Really hoping things go better this time..

Hope all my fellow pregnant mamas are feeling good!!

Angie


----------



## Staceyhsmom1

I'm Pregnant!!!!! We're due Feb. 21, 2003! We have an 8 yr old son, and didn't think we'd have another child. I found a wonderful doula, and plan to look into waterbirths(my first was a c-section).


----------



## organicbanana

i'm a 26yo mama to an almost-5-yo boy and 15 mo girl - due with # 3 on new year's day... should be an interesting holiday season...


----------



## TranscendentalMom

I am pregnant with my first baby on October 26. We are having a little boy and are so excited! We plan to have the baby in a hospital with a midwife.


----------



## HeatherSanders

We are pregnant with # 3. Our girls are 2 and 5. We are due December 25th! Yea, a CHRISTMAS BABY!

We are reading everything we can get our hands on - looking forward to our first natural pregnancy and delivery after two very emotionally-charged hospital deliveries with the first two!

Thank you MOTHERING for being a catalyst in getting us to OPEN OUR EYES to a better way of growing and delivering our baby!

Excited!
Heather


----------



## SunflowerMama

Well we are going to have another little one. I am due March 19, 2003. As of right now I will be going to he navel hospital, but we are getting out of the marine corps in Oct. so when we get where ever it is that we are going..we will have a homebirth and use a midwife, or go unassisted.


----------



## lestouffer

I am still not sure, I am kind of hating to find out, since this is the big change in my life. #3 means a new house and a new car (neither of which we can afford). The house can wait, but my car has only 2 seatbelts in back (so there is NO way!, although my father had a seatbelt put in the middle of his backseat of his Porsche when I was a little kid, so.....)

If indeed I am preggers, this will be a c-section. My second DD broke my sacrum when delivering (still hurts and she will be 2 in 3 weeks) and I am just not willing to go through that again, my back won't handle it either. So, my ob said that a c-section was OK. We'll see.

Still don't feel pregnant.....hopefully I am late, I was hoping for a little more distance between them.....although I want 3.

Leslie
mom to A almost 6 and E almost 2.....


----------



## Caroline

I am pregnant with #3 after a long struggle with secondary infertility. I am so happy to finally be posting on this board! I had my ds and dd at home with midwives (dd was a water birth) but this time around I will be in a hospital with a CNM. I'm due Mar. 3, 2003!

-Hadley


----------



## Spooky Tuesday

We're expecting our 2nd March 28th, 2003








We have a DD that's 14 mon. and will love being a big sis! We plan to have a home birth, that is if our house is done by then! If not we'll go to a birthcenter with my same midwives.
I found out early, 11dpo (days post ovulation) !!


----------



## Overyonder

Hello,
I'm 13 weeks pregnant now. This will be my 4th God willing. I have an 8 year old, 7 year old, and a 5 year old. I'm due the end of January.

Overyonder


----------



## wildflower1990

I am having a boy and am due November 4th!
Wildflower


----------



## princesspiglet

Hi I am new here! I am pregnant with our first...a girl. She is due to enter the world Nov 15, but I have a feeling she will come sooner! We are having a hospital birth with a midwife and doula. Plan to go au natural. Only 3 months to go!


----------



## sahm

I just found out that I am pregnant!!! Due in April. This will be our second. I am still bf #1 and he is 18 months. I am so excited and glad to be on this board!!!


----------



## boobykinmamma

Due around mid-March with #2. Going to do a home waterbirth.


----------



## organicmama

Congrats all you pregnant mamas! My little angel is almost 4 weeks old now. They are so sweet & fun! You have so much to look forward to & don't forget to enjoy the process, too. (Ups & downs...







)

Boobykinmama, good luck with the waterbirth. I had a home/waterbirth with my baby & it was great!


----------



## lisamarie

Well, we are so excited to announce that we are pregnant!!! Just found out today and had to share the good news w/all the MDC mommies!

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## Ms. Mom

WEEE - So excited for you sweetie! Feel well!


----------



## lisamarie

jacque~

Thanks sweetie!!!

Much Love~

Lisa


----------



## Journey

I'm pregnant with #3. My EDD is October 4th, but I tend to go a few days past the EDD. I'm planning my second unassisted birth. My first child was born in a hospital with an OB/GYN, my second was born peacefully at home into mine and my husband's hands. I have two daughters, and my intuition is telling me this will be a boy, but we'll see.


----------



## Mcaws




----------



## fizzymom

Hi -- I am pregnant with #2 and due in mid April! I'm excited and terrified at the same time. DS (19 mos.) is still nursing --a lot







, so it will probably be an interesting journey.


----------



## JesseMomme

This will be our first homebirth, and unassisted too. I am about 22-24 weeks preg now, and am really enjoying this pregnancy. It has been so simple! (besides a touch of sciatica and pelvic bone pain)
My belly has been showing a while now, man was I in a rush to go and get new maternity clothes (had none for summer months)...there goes the sears bill!







:


----------



## Saundra

I just turned 42 and I'm expecting my second child, another boy, on Nov. 15th. My first is 20 months. It will be a hospital birth with a low-tech OB (is there such a thing?)


----------



## MamaMae

Hi there! Just found out we're pregnant with #2, due in late April. DS is 19 mos old and a very frequent nurser still, so I'm a bit nervous about all of that. He was born at a freestanding birth center, but this time we're planning a home birth.

No symptoms yet...feeling good. Hope I can keep it up for the next nine months !


----------



## slomomma

I'm expecting #2 in late Jan 03. (edd 1-27-03). I have a 18 month old son so they will be around 23 months apart. Little worried about that but I know it will be ok. I am planning a home water birth with a licensed midwife. My first birth was the most incredible empowering experience of my life. It was a birth center (connected to a hospital) with a cnm. I can't wait to do it at home this time.


----------



## Super_Mom

We are expecting #4 in Febuary. I'm Planning a Homebirth, Possibly Waterbirth. I'm so excited about being able to be at home with only family and friends.


----------



## velveeta

I am pregnant with my very first baby! I am so excited! I am 28, and have had a subscription to Mothering since I was 19!

DH and I have been married since last October, and the baby's due date is right around his birthday! That will be a great present.









I am so happy -- I feel this is what I was born to do.

Jean


----------



## newmom2be

I am due Dec. 25, 2002. This will be my first baby and we are soooo excited!


----------



## brookelynnp

My second due in Mid March around St. Patricks day. My first is 2 Sept 4. Sick as a dog so far, good sign though! Wish me luck on my homebirth as the first one did not go so well.


----------



## tea olive

i'm pregnant with third, due november 18. i have a ds just turned four and a ds 19 months. it will be our first homebirth, there will be a professional midwife with her apprentice attending and maybe our children will be there.

the first birth was with cnms in minneapolis, the second was in baton rouge with professional midwife at her birthing center. all births were normal no interference no tearing etc. under six hours incredible and posterior. this is the first birth that i am deciding what i want.....before, decisions were made according to what i didn't want. i can see how much i have changed. motherhood is empowering. i have been nursing for four years.

last time yielded a ten pounder birthed with fist, the nuchial arm, we'll see how this one is i'm a 5'3" asian woman! i plan to birth essentially unassisted, just not technically. i like having the midwife for prenatal and my dh is more comfortable having help standby.
i am going to use the placenta as medicine this time. i will cast my belly the last month. and i guess i need to make some curtains! red raspberry leaf tea has saved me this pregnancy, and again i have reached a higher ground with my diet.

this pregnancy has been strange, as usual. my husband hurt his back three months ago and has been home from work unable to sit stand or walk for long. he has the trump card, for now. and i am healthier than ever while life is harder than ever.

the best parenting books for me are the continuum concept by jean leidloff and easy to love, difficult to discipline by becky bailey.

i believe wearing a sling and nursing the baby on one breast while resuming activities has given me the best form of mothering experience.


----------



## Tamalpais

I am pregnant with #2. I'm due October 28th.


----------



## Chloe

I am pregnant with my second, supposedly a boy- I am due November 18, 2002. We are planning a hospital birth







but with a midwife


----------



## Benjismom

We are expecting #2 on 3/3/03, though if history is any guide he/she will arrive earlier. I experienced preterm labor with my DS (born 3/23/00), who arrived five weeks early. I had a c-section with him (he was breech and presenting knees first--a new one for my midwife). I'm hoping for a VBAC this time; I just moved to NYC and have found the midwifery practice I think I'll go with.


----------



## violet

I didn't think I'd be back here so soon. DD was born Apr 29--4 months old tomorrow, and I just found out I'm preggers with number 2. This surprise will be due a couple weeks before DD's 2nd birthday--we are guessing. DD was a freebirth at home and we plan the same this next time.

Congrats to all.

For future reference: Don't depend on exclusive bf alone postpartum to prevent another pregnancy. We were working on fertility awareness, but didn't get it all figured out before you know what happened








Violet


----------



## crat19

PG with our first! I'm 26 going on 27 in 2 weeks and dh is 29.

We're very excited and hope this pg will be sticky! congrats to all of us!

~Carey


----------



## cheenya

I'm pregnant







Due late Dec. or early Jan. and looking forward to haing a baby/child in the house









-katrina


----------



## Lucy

I am 6 wks along I believe. Waiting for my health insurance to kick in, so I can go see the Dr. This is # 2 for us. I really hope I dont miscarry again. I usually miscarry around this time, 6 or 7 wks, so hopefully if I can last another week or two, I'll be safe!

Congrats to everyone! Wishing everyone the best!!!


----------



## SqueezeMaMa

We're expecting baby #2, sometime in the beginning of May, I believe. I just took a HPT last night - I'm so excited!!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## XM

to be expecting our second child in May '03!!!!

:2








~







~







~







~







~







~







~


----------



## TupeloHoney

I'm pregnant with #2 due 01Mar03, but I'm going to try to hold out for March 3rd. How cool to have a birthday 03-03-03?!?! Like I can actually plan that, it is just a dream.


----------



## KrisC

I just found this board a few days ago. We are expecting our first on November 23rd and are excited and scared to death all at the same time!!!









I'm planning to deliver as naturally as possible in a hospital (I'm old -- 37 when this little guy is due -- and was afraid to attempt childbirth anywhere else -- and, most birthing centers won't take me!). We plan on having a doula, so hopefully that will keep the hospital staff at bay a little!

Good luck to everyone here!

KrisC


----------



## SpiralWoman

Well, I'm really pregnant! 4 wks today LMP. It is so early! I can't believe I have to make it thru 36 more weeks~give or take







~and I thought the 2ww was long! I'm setting my sights for 13 wks, that will be a personal best for me, as we did have a m/c @ 11 or 12 wks. That was 5 years ago & we have been TTC off & on ever since. This winter 2002 we decided to get super serious & go to Drs about it since I am 35, will be 36 when baby comes. We would have taken action in 2001, but DH had a serious heart condition repaired with open heart surgery & that knocked out about the whole year for us.
SO we are excited. After months of different Drs, diagnoses & tests galore, we conceived on our 1st IUI! Yippee! I really had my 1st + test 5 days ago, but I have been a nervous wreck all week, scared, scared, scared.
Right now I am taking it one day @ a time. I am still jumping @ little twinges & so on, but the blood work came back terrific for both my beta hCG & progesterone, so I think we are on our way. The nurse said they couldn't ask for better results! I've never heard a Dr office say "absolutely wonderful" before!
SO happy to be here joining you wonderful with-child-women!





















Maria


----------



## Veronica

Finally decided to post here.
My name is Veronica. I am due Feb 12 2003 with baby #3. I am hoping to have my first hypnobirthing experience with this labor.


----------



## veganmamma

Pregnant with #1, Nov. 23, 2002, girl, Persephone Ann, very excited, hospital birth with doula, can't afford homebirth and family not supportive. very exciting=)


----------



## marchmom19

due jan 17, 03. second pregancy.

I have diabetes and pumping this round.

Cant have at home birth or in birthing center, but hospital in Germany is so nice its like a birthing center. I hope to have waterbirth this time since hospital now has the waterbath installed (was installed a month after my first child birth). Keeping fingers crossed it wont be 'occupied'...or else I will wait in line. haha. Imagine that.









Dreamed of having waterbirth with first child.









Enough about me.







Happy pregnancy everyone.


----------



## veganmamma

UPDATE:

trying for home waterbirth anyway!!! wish us luck!!!


----------



## Rebekah

I'm expecting my first child on May 29, 2003!!!

Planning on giving birth in a hospital with a midwife and doula.


----------



## sea island mama

5 weeks pregnant with #2! EDD May 22/03.
Hoping for a homebirth this time. Not planning on going to the dr. unless I'm having problems. So far just a little tired & sore breasts (dd still nursing!).


----------



## batty

Just found out I am pregnant today!! Due June 4th, 2003. A little shocked, not totally unplanned...but still surprised!!

YIPPEEEE!!!


----------



## Kirsten

Found out yesterday that we are due with #3 on May 30th!







Have two girls, ages 6 and 2. No, we're not trying for a boy! A boy would be great - but so would a girl. I am one of three so wanted three kids.
Had dd1 with nurse midwife in a hospital. Dd2 with a certified midwife in a freestanding birth center. Used Bradley natural childbirth techniques both times. Hoping to talk dh into a homebirth this time...








Kirsten


----------



## magdala

So very excited to be here after a very sad m/c(aren't they all?) this May 1st- two cycles later and I was pregnant!!! Very hard to get excited until recently but now at week 16 something shifted (maybe the baby's body, which I just started to feel!) and I feel great (even the headaches are welcome!)
Anyway, little one will be our first and we're due March 28th according to the midwife's chart, but my own ovulation/conception date makes it more around March 21st-
sometime between Spring Equinox and the Full Moon, I guess!
Planning a homebirth (which the more I read about the more completely in favor of it I am) and have a very educational, wonderful midwife who has helped arm me with facts for those friends and family wary of our decision.
Love and blessings to all you mamas!


----------



## villagemama

Just took my second hpt today-- an absolute positive. This one will be #2 and by my calculations should arrive June 10, 2003!

We haven't told anyone yet, so SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Sara Mama

Yeah, #2 is on the way!

Most likely early June!

Can't wait!


----------



## megincl

Katie here (my partner is megincl). I'm due in early April.


----------



## Brydean

Hello all!!
Just found out that #3, should be here first part of June. DD is 5 and DS is 3. I am not finding out this time what sex baby is ahead of time. Decided it is much more fun when it is a surprise!!


----------



## naturegirl

Just did the home test this morning and it was positive! Predict to be due late June early July 2003 with my 1st! I am scared and excited all at the same time!


----------



## schweetie

weehoo!
I went in for my first u/s today and saw the little "package's" heartbeat.
proof postive that this is for real! I'm due with my first on may 22, 2003.

::schweetie


----------



## french*girl

Just found out I really am pregnant with my second! I am predicting s/he will be due early June but I haven't seen the midwife yet so I am not sure. I also have a 12 year old stepson.

We'll be having another homebirth - hopefully with the kids in attendance!


----------



## zeebee

Our second is due in mid-June, and we are hoping to have a birth center or homebirth this time around. We have a 20 month ds so he will be over 2 when the new baby is born. I'm so excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## SunflowerMama

Well, we are due March 19th 2003!! We are going to have this little baby at home with a midwife like we did our daughter almost 2 years ago!! We are all so excited!!! We are also moving to Arlington, Tx next Wed, so several changes are going on for us!! Congratulations to all of you BEAUTIFUL PG MOMMIES!!!!!
Lisa


----------



## e&r

We are at 36 weeks and are expecting our first. We are having a homebirth with a wonderful midwife. It's getting close and we are very excited!


----------



## birthwarrior

VERY early ovulation (which I neglected to temp for to get a more accurate conception date) has yielded a baby in store for us around June 18th so I am 3 weeks conception time. Males baby number 6 for us (and I'd be so psyched it is number 7 also as I have ALWAYS wanted twins







)


----------



## Peppamint

I'm due with #2 on April 25th! We're very excited. Third time is the charm, both babies we've conceived our third month 'trying'.

This will either be a birthing center birth (1 1/2 hrs away) or a hospital birth (1/2 hr away) with a CNM and doula. Not sure yet!

A home birth would be wonderful, but dh has really dug in his heels on this one!


----------



## j'smommy

I am pregnant with my second baby after trying for almost a year!! I am so excited! I am due on June 14th 2003-
Happy pregnancies to all!


----------



## birthwarrior

Well, called 2 OB's and they wanna "see" me first before ordering beta test but did say my doctor could order one at their hospital. We are avoiding local hospital as it will spread like wild fire. So, hubby wrote order and I'll get in done tomorrow. How long before I can expect results? I bought some new clothes last night as I am tired of looking like a scrub. A few tops, mostly as I think I have enough pants.


----------



## Cindi

I'm pregnant. Can't quite feel the reality of it and a little bit in shock. DS will be nearing three years at the July 1st due date.


----------



## GruppieGirl

Due the end of April or the beginning of May with baby #2!









We are going to a birth center that jives with our ideas. Very different from #1.


----------



## BabygirldueNov25th

Only one month to go! Going to a birthing center, and really excited I can experience things the way I want...NATURAL!


----------



## steffanie3

I'm pregnant with #1. Not sure about the due date, we think it is going to be mid-June. Very excited!

Stephanie


----------



## MossbackMeadow

Just found out I'm expecting #4 - again, EDD - July 4. Had three beautiful homebirths with my kids who are now 12, 10 and 6, then had 3 miscarriages, the most recent in Sept. Will try to ignore this situation till Christmas, but it will be difficult since my pants are already tight. : 0
Hoping for morning sickness . . .


----------



## mamina

I think my time has finally come!
This month I did not want to get my hopes up high because my temperatures were all over the place, I was stressed out from our up coming trip to Europe and DH was on business trip....but I tested positive twice( yesterday morning and this am) and wow! could it be that I am going to be mother?








I am little freaking out, since we fly out in 2 days and there is no way I can go in and see midwife prior to my travel. I also no longer have medical insurance in Europe as I have been living in States for 3 years. We will be gone for 3 weeks- anything I should know about and avoid- other than the "no brainer" rules( no drinking, no caffeine, etc)....
Thank you all for replies and fertility vibes to us all!


----------



## madison

Guess I finally get to add my name to this forum! I've only been hanging around here for 3 years... Thank you to all of you who have been so supportive of me over the years!

I will be 6 weeks pregnant on Wednesday 11/6 - estimated due date is around July 4, 2003







Nice - there'll be fireworks and everything, LOL!

I'm a single lesbian mom-to-be planning either a homebirth or birthcenter/waterbirth with either CNM or LM midwives and a massage therapist-doula, pregnant via donor insemination on the first attempt and absolutely delighted!!!


----------



## lisamarie

Madison~

Congrats and good to hear from you! Looking forward to seeing you around here!

Take Care~

Lisa


----------



## myrrhmaid

Hi Mothering friends & friends to be!
I wanted to add my name to the list of pregnant beauties! I am due 6/17/03-give or take! We are very excited! This is my 2nd & my hubbies first. We are going to have another water birth at home. see ya 'round!


----------



## TiredMommy

Hi I'm Jessica and i'm pregnant with my 3rd baby. I have two daughters and am due May 7, 2003. I plan on having a midwive for my delivery again.


----------



## erikanorth

Hi, I'm Erika and we're pregnant with our first...... I'm planning to have the baby at a birth centre, with a midwife......I'm Soooooo Excited....congratulations to all of you!


----------



## stillhope

Girl, EDD 12/29/02.
8 years TTC#1.


----------



## nexxjenn

This is baby number 1. We were TTC for 4 years. I'm 35 and my DH is 44. We are so happy!








Jenn L.


----------



## KFH

I'm due with #2 in late June 2003. (# 1 will be 3yr 3mos. And we thought one was enough! Before I knew I was pregnant, I had a whirlwind of experience with our local hospitals. Two ER visits and a day in the hospital for upper endoscopy followed by an emergency gallbladder removal. Lots of drugs, several nuclear medecine tests, anesthaesia, and of course surgery. Remarkably, to me, they say not to worry about any of that due to the early timing.


----------



## Super Pickle

I'm about 15-16 weeks along and am due in the beginning of May. Yay!


----------



## Pynki

Welll ...

WE are now pg too... I had 2 little lines 2 weeks in a row... Haven't gone to the dr yet, but based off my last period we will be expecting end of July 1st week in august!! It will be our 3rd.. 2 other ds ages 4 and 2 1/2...

Look forward to talking with you all about my various aches and problems... We caught this one sooo early i don't even have all day sickness yet!!!

Warm Squishy Feelings....

Dyan


----------



## Levi's Mom

This will be #2, due May 4. Can't wait for all-day sickness to be gone...


----------



## pjlioness

I'm pregnant with #2, due around July 30th, 2003. Unlike w/ds, this one was deliberate. I took the test on his 2nd birthday (11/21).

I'd LOVE to have a homebirth with a midwife - ds was hospital w/midwife - and use my bathtub or a birthing pool, but we just moved to IL so I may end up with one of the homebirth Dr's. or some other alt., though having an illegal midwife homebirth makes me uncomfortable...and dh's folks would have a fit.

Pam


----------



## annalily

Hi, I am pregnant with our second, another girl!
She is due March 28.

Love these forums!


----------



## tnrsmom

I just found out today that we are expecting #5 in August. Based on LMP, I will be due around the 17th. We are planning our first homebirth this time and I can't wait. Gotta call the midwivwes tomorrow.


----------



## laurag

Happy to annouce that I am pregnant with #2. I am due in August - the week before dd's 2nd birthday.


----------



## bec

I just found out I'm pregnant a few days ago! This will be my second baby. My first is almost 2!

Bec


----------



## Unreal

We're expecting kiddo #2 sometime around March 13th








After a completely rushed, induced, and miserable birth experience with kiddo #1 (who finally showed up and saved the day!!), I'm going with a totally supportive and wonderful midwife practice this time. It's amazing what a difference it is to have exams by a person that acknowledges you as more than money in the pocket....

And....why didn't anyone ever tell me that there are no guarantees that pregnancy #2 will be like #1???????









Lauren


----------



## Domestic Goddess

Hello everyone,

Just found out a couple of days ago that I'm pregnant. This will be my second baby.

I will have him/her at the birthing center once again, with the midwives who delivered my first ds. It was a natural water birth and a totally awesome experience.

I am due approx. Sept. 1/03.

Deb


----------



## mamina

our little bundle of joy is expected in June.
Still educating myself on the whole birth issues and will not see midwife until 1/6/03- but I am keeping my fingers crossed for delivery in birth center- possibly a waterbirth.

Nice to meet you all, healthy and happy pregnancies to us all!


----------



## mamato2boys

We're pregnant due in early August; around the 8th. This will be the third little on in our family; we have two boys 5 and 8 months, both born in April. This was a bit of a surprise; but we're still really excited







!


----------



## coolermama

Hi!

I am so excited to be graduating to this form!
Precious Bundle #2 is expected September 2, 2003!

Anne (Coolermama!)


----------



## MelissaR

Hello!

Melissa from Colorado. I'm pregnant with my first, Nick's second, due early September. My stepson, Shankar, is 8 years old. I'm planning for a midwife assisted homebirth.


----------



## kel

Hi - just found out last week that #4 is on the way - 4! - it's pretty crazy. It was a bit of a surprise, but I'm excited! Haven't been to the midwife yet, but my EDD is technically Aug. 29, which means it should be around Sept. 12 since I'm ALWAYS 2 long weeks late. My other babes are 2, 3, and 7.


----------



## 1jooj

I got my positive yesterday for #2! Yippeee!


----------



## Simone

Hi, I'm Simone and pregnant with our first baby. Our son is due 3rd May 2003 and we're thrilled! Getting bigger by the day!

Simone


----------



## StarMama

I'm due Sept. 17th 2003! Concieved on Christmas!


----------



## Spaghetti Sauce

Prego with number TWO!!! We are due on June 18, 2003........10 days after DD's second birthday! Will be moving to Montana shortly after the baby is born. Shan


----------



## fullofgrace

I'm due March 29 with #3 ~ this one is a boy after two girls. We are thrilled! I'll probably go early though, since preterm labor has struck me again (had severe cases of it with both girls -- strict bedrest, hospital stays, terbuteline pump, the works for 10 weeks each) and had them early.


----------



## Faeanne

I'm pg with our 3rd child and due Aug. 8th 2003. We are hoping for our first girl, but expecting another boy. I want to be surprised this time, but I don't know if I can talk df into it. We'll just be having a regular birth at the hospital.


----------



## WickidaWitch

Pregnant with #3








Due in September
Have 2 boys already. Shawn~14yo and Jonathan~19mo

M/C @ 6-7 weeks


----------



## earthmamafor3

Hey all....announcing #4...I'm with kel....in SHOCK!!!

We are very happy and excited and surprised!!!! I have two older kids from previous marriage, a dd almost 14 and ds almost 12. DH and I have a dd age 22mos and the new little one expected end of Sept, first of Oct as I always go two weeks late at least!

Wow...


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama

i just found out i'm about 7 weeks along with #4, who will join ds15, dd12 and ds9 sometime around sept. 5. we'll be moving to kansas city, mo, from davis, ca, sometime in june, so any other KCMO mommas feel free to say hi!

katje


----------



## Ravin

I'm about two weeks, so I should be due around October!


----------



## Augustine

Jan 24th, but as my children were 3 and 4 weeks late, I'm not holding my breath! ;-)
I will post with the baby news! love and joy to all,
Augustine
[email protected]


----------



## chellemarie

I'm a 28yo mother of two expecting baby #3 January 30th. I'm joining this site a little late in the game for the pregnancy board, I suppose, but thought I'd introduce myself since I'm participating in discussions now.

I was induced with both of my other children. The first due to high BP and the second because I had a chicken of a doctor who thought my baby was just "getting too big." This guy is no longer my doctor.









While I plan to deliver in a hospital with an OB, I am praying for the most natural and peaceful delivery possible. We intend this to be our last pregnancy and final child and I'd like to do things a bit differently this time around.

Best of luck to all of you and I look forward to sharing motherhood with you all.


----------



## Mommiska

Hi - I just found out I'm pregnant with #3. I have two dds (ages 39 months and 20 months), so we excited (if a little nervous). Not exactly sure about my dates, but I think I'll be due mid to late September.

Nice to join this board.


----------



## TreeLove

COUNT ME IN! Baby #4 edd Sept 28 '03


----------



## shanetedissac

hi -

We are suprised (well not really) to be expecting number 3. I'm not too sure about this pg though because my temps are all screwy. No triphasic and it diped to cover line today.

Y two boys are 3 (almost 4 on 2/16) and 1 (almost 2 on 3/24).

This baby will be around late Sept to beg Oct. Will be VERY interesting to be pg in the summer. I've always avoided it!

Shane


----------



## wwhippetcrazy

I've been waiting to post here until I got the official due date, since I had no real clue...though it was Aug 8 after dr's appt at beginning of the month, but after u/s yesterday...looks like July 17th!

Evelyn was only 2 days late, so I'm hoping this one will be the same...although in marking it on my calender, I noticed the weekend before my due date is a full moon...so maybe we'll be early!

Take care!
Jen


----------



## Cuddlebaby

Due Feb 7th with number three.


----------



## birthdancedoula

We're expecting babe number 3 in late September, early October. How excited we are to be planning (or at least thinking about) our 3rd homebirth! Quite an unexpected surprise...especially since our suspicions were confirmed on our anniversary! What a present!

Can you believe we are already having major battles over a name??

Anyway, so glad to be pregnant w/ all of you ladies having 2003 babies! And quite a few of us having #3 in 2003!

Blessings,
Ashley


----------



## glorysmom

I am pregnant with my second child. #1is 15 months.
I'm due August 19 according to the books but... I will more likely have the baby in September. (I ovulate late in my cycle and carry long) Last pregnancy I had the baby almost a month 'late'.
I am sincerely hoping to have the baby at home this time with a midwife, doing a LeBoyer birth.


----------



## mamarsupial

we're pregnant with our second child, due early oct, 2003. dd is 20 months.


----------



## oldfashionmama

well i'm prgnant with number 5! i'll be having my 2nd homebirth- last one lasted only 3 hours! let's hope it's that way again! due date is july 27.


----------



## ladylee

I'm so excited to check in here! Pregnant with my second, due probably in September 2003!


----------



## lisamarie

Congrats Ladylee!!!

Hugs~

Lisa


----------



## hollyhealing

glad to announce that i am pregnant and expecting late september!
it will be our first baby!!
just today i woke up feeling happy, so far i think i've been stunned.
it will be nice to hang w/ you all on this board, i feel blessed i logged on today.

cheers: holly hippie


----------



## jkwatkins

We're pregnant with #3








We're due May 8th. My ds and dd are very excited. Baby's been kicking alot. Their entertainment has been to watch my belly.


----------



## Magical_Mama

I'm new to the board but I'll chime in here. I'm due April 27th with baby number 3. We have two daughters-- Victoria (4.5) and Annalee (newly 3). This will be our first boy. I lost 12 babies before I had my darlings, so each one is even more of a blessing.

I had an emergency C-section with Victoria after 28 hours of unmedicated labor (FTP, face delivery, 9.5 pounds) and Annalee was a misinformed scheduled C-section. I regret that but the surgeon convinced me I'd "fail" again and it would be easier on my body to have a scheduled C than go through so much labor for nothing. This time I'm trying for a VBAC. It's hard because there's a lot of wariness about VBAC's after 2 CS's. I even found a midwives' association that said they won't attend homebirths if the woman has had 2 CS's because of the increased risks. Not exactly reassuring!

One of the U/S's showed that I may have placenta previa (I think that's it), where the placenta is covering the cervix. I'm having another U/S next month to see if that's still the case, and if it is then they say I have no choice but to have a C.









In another life, I'd be home birthing in a birthing tub! We're in the boonies and my history will never let that happen. I'll just be happy to avoid another C, but no matter what it's worth it for the end result.


----------



## blessed2bamommie

After a year!!!!! They came around and told me as I was getting a infertility appointment scheduled!!!! NOT!

Have to find an a midwife in Raleigh/Rocky Mount, NC, so I can transfer from my family practice and find out when I'm due! What a wonderful Valentine's Gift!!!!

Letia


----------



## dandelions2

I'm pregnant with my second child due 10/11/03. We are having a hospital birth, but hopefully with a midwife and a doula. It's a financial issue for us. Need to stick with what the insurance pays for (when it comes to hospital and midwife anyways, doula we'd have to pay for). We are super excited. Gotta love babies!

Patti


----------



## gina

hello! i'm pregnant with #2- due nov.1st - my daughter is 22 months- so excited- just yesterday i was lamenting (on my birthday, nonetheless) on how i'll never be preg. again and look what i discovered in the AM-
happy to join this board-


----------



## Beth-TX

Just discovered this weekend that I'm pregnant! I just want to boogie around the living room all day! We're not telling anyone for a couple months, so it's nice that I can at least tell some virtual friends. This will be #2 for me--my dd will be 2 yo next month.

Wheeeee!

peace, Beth


----------



## Sarahlynn

Hi! I'm in my 4th week of pregnancy with our first. If everything goes well, I'll deliver by the end of October 2003.

We tried to get pregnant for 6 months, and I was suprised to learn that that's much more stressful and less fun than it sounds.

Everything's going OK so far. I am exhausted and thirsty. I go to the bathroom *very* regularly, and I'm all crampy (it's felt like the first day of my period for the last week). I also had a little light spotting. My NP says that all this is all perfectly normal.

We'll probably tell our family around 6 weeks. This is all so exciting, and a little scary too!


----------



## gina

have to drop out due to yet another m/c- second in six months!- how sad- hope to be back on this board soon!


----------



## Peppamint

I'm so sorry to hear it Gina...







I hope you have good news again soon.


----------



## petitemama

Hello Everyone!

I am pregnant with my 5th child who is due on september 3rd. My other children are 21, 19, 17 & a three year old who is still nursing. My two oldest are girls & my two youngest are boys so this will be the tie breaker.
I am being cared for by a midwife who is also a family naturopathic doctor. We are planning for a homebirth ( my first homebirth). I am 38 years old.


----------



## coracle

I'm in! Just got a positive today, 4 days after AF was supposed to arrive. I'm due Nov 8. That was ds's due date in '99, but he was 8 days late, so this one will probably come a little before his 4th bday. DH knows, of course, and we'll probably tell my mom and one or two close friends, but save the news for everyone else 'til after the 1st trimester. DS is going thru a phase of separation anxiety right now so we will wait a bit before telling him too. It's nice to be able to share the news here!

I will probably deliver in a huge hospital with the same midwife/OB practice we used before, or a similar practice, and definitely our same doula from last time (she was a huge help!!!). I would dearly love a homebirth, but dh is set against it, and it's not really legal here so I'm not sure who I could get to attend me. But maybe we can arrange a water birth this time!

Gina, I am so sorry for your loss.

Peace and joy to all.
-Sue


----------



## Cathi

We are expecting #2 in October!


----------



## nostrow

Hi. I'm Pregnant! This is our first and I am due August 12th.







That's all for now.

Nikki


----------



## kaismom

I'm Pregnant EDD 10/30


----------



## panda

Sue! We have the same due date! I saw your posts over on the TTC board. I'm so happy for you and for me









I just found out we're expecting our first. I'm on cloud 9, but it's very surreal. I don't feel very different physically (it's still very early) and we're not telling anyone for a little while yet - at least until we can tell our parents in person.

Did I mention that I'm so happy?!


----------



## Louise

I too am joining the crew! We found out last week that we are expecting our fourth wee one. EDD is November 6 ,however, I have been 2-3 weeks early with every birth so it will probably be more like the end of October. Coracle- appears like valentine passion rolled into both our bedrooms!!!

We are definately planning another home birth. Although I was sure I wanted an unassisted I am not so sure anymore. I interviewed midwives before I was pregnant and fell in love with a great one out of Edmonton. Hmm.. not sure where this journey may lead us but she is definatly behind us if we choose to go alone. We had a water birth last time around however I am not sure if I want it this time. It was great and all but for some odd reason it just doesn't seem pure or natural to me?? I think we will have the pool available and if I decide that is where I want to be then great if not whatever I won't be disappointed.

As for telling friends and family.... we have big mouths and have a really hard time keeping a secret. Heck- they all knew that we were trying, when menses was supposed to be returning.... I had friends calling me on the 28th to see if I was pregnant!! It has been really fun. I like sharing the early news. After all I am just as much pregnant now as I am in 9 months! It just doesn't show.


----------



## momatheart23

I am pregnant with #2 EDD is November 11th. I am researching having a midwife assisted homebirth, I had my first at a hospital.


----------



## Drewsmom

Hi, I'm pregnant with baby #2 in mid-October. I used Hypnobirthing for ds#1 and plan to use it again. We'll be using mid-wifes this time, at the hospital again. This time we're waiting all 9 mo.s to find out the sex of the baby







.


----------



## gowk

Hello!! I am pregnant with baby #1!







Our due date is 10/13/03. We are planning on a hospital birth with a midwife.


----------



## miranda

Hello,

I'm pregnant with baby #2. EDD July 10th, but we're aiming for the 14th, lol. My dd will be 2 1/2 when this one arrives. We'll be finding out the sex in the delivery room. I'll be having a hospital birth with midwives.

Miranda


----------



## gossamer

Hi,
I am pregnant with my first one ever! WOOHOO! We are due November 13th. I plan a hospital birth with a midwife. Can't decide if we want to find out the sex of the babe or not.

Gossamer


----------



## christymama

Hi all I just found out a few days ago that I to was expecting. This is #3 for us. I am looking into a midwife, not sure what I will be doing. I think we will wait to find out the sex at birth as well. I am also Due in Nov. the 11th they say Our sec one was born Nov 9th so well see what happens!!!


----------



## JLav

I'm pregnant with my first!!







I'm due 10/12/03 and am planning a midwife assisted birth at a birthing center. I really want to wait until the delivery to find out the sex of our baby...but my dh has other ideas.


----------



## BellaMay

Hi everyone, so glad I found these boards!
My husband and I are expecting our first on or around October 25th. Good luck all!


----------



## Chelly2003

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!!!!

I got my first ++++++ yesterday morning, of course I've done 3 more since then!







is officially late today.

Our little one should arrive at the end of November. (my money is on another girl - got a name picked out and everything)

Hoping and planning for a HBAC.































edited to add new emoticons


----------



## maudlin

Hello! I am pregnant with my first baby, due on July 22. I am planning to give birth at a birth center attended by midwives.


----------



## Aurora

We are expecting #3 late November 2003!!!









We are hoping and planning on an HBAC too!


----------



## stafl

My name is Stacy. I am 34 yrs old, and just found out I am expecting #2, edd 11/25.

DD is Jenny, born 4/21/2001, and still nurses at least 3 times each day.

I am hoping for a VBAC, but DH would never agree to HVBAC (and I have to say I totally understand some of his fears given my past medical history and the traumatic birth of our first).


----------



## morninglark

Hi all,

I just found out last week that I am pregnant. Wow. This is my first and it kind of took us by surprise, but we are very happy! A little scared, but very happy. The due date is November 22.

Right now, we are planning on having a midwife and are looking in to different birthing centers. But haven't quite

We were planning on waiting for the birth of the baby to know the gender, but my accupuncturist says that she can tell after the 13th week. I couldn't let her keep a secret like that!

morninglark


----------



## kindmomma

Hello,
I am due March 25th with #3. I am to the point where it could be any minute now. Listening to my body, refusing internal exams. This will be my second VBAC, but this time with a midwife! I am so excited, but more than ready to POP!
Shelly
Mommy to Jessica Michelle age 5 (2/9/98)
Anna Joy 2 1/2 (9/10/2000)
and soon to Arrive Joshua Stephen!


----------



## hazeldust

My name is Jessica and i am due Around the end of August. I am not sure yet if I am going to have a homebirth with a midwife or a planned unassisted. I am definitely having this child at home though. I have a 4 year old son named Gabriel and a 2 year old daughter named Isabella. Both were hospital births that went as well as possible (in a hospital). I am 24 and thrilled though terrified at times, about becoming a mama of three. My partner is very supportive of me and my pregnancy and is excited to be having another baby. peace!


----------



## KindRedSpirit

Pregnant with #3! (#4 when counting spirit child Zion born 9/2/00 @10 wks. gestation.)My name is Audrey,We are due around halloween 2003.Planning to homebirth,as with others.Son-Asher 11/4/99,and Daughter-Dylan 8/26/01,still nursing.Hopefully in water this time.Possibly planned unassisted(exept midwife has the birth tub...and I love birthing with her.)
Exited to birth again!


----------



## KakuChan

Just found out #2 is on the way, November 28. I'm so incredibly psyched. Planning a home birth. #1 was born 2/21/00 naturally in a birthing center and is still a very avid nurser.







Go tandem!


----------



## Rikki

I'm Rikki, due with #5 on/about Oct. 17th.

We are planning an unassisted homebirth in WA state. Our insurance won't cover homebirth so (shhhhh don't tell), we'll be having an "emergency" homebirth, which I can get away with because I have very short labors (45 minutes from start to finish with the last baby).

Our 18 mo. old is very much an avid nurser and I'm loving knowing that I'll be tandem nursing again.


----------



## moon child

It's about time I added my name to theis list too!
I'm due with babe #2 around Sept 21 We are so excited! We were ttc for almost 2 years! Ds is still nursing but I don't think he'll still be nursing when the baby comes








We are going to be having the baby in a neighboring (city) hospital (cause we live in a non-friending vbac community) with our wonderful midwifes!


----------



## adrum1234

*I'm pregnant!!*

I just found out we are pregnant with #2, I am planning a hombirth with midewife in attendance. My ds was born at the hospital, nd I just wasn't pleased! Well taht's all for now. Will keep you updated!


----------



## RileysMom

Just found out this past weekend that we're expecting #2. Dd is 20 months old, and we were *planning* on waiting another year. So much for planning









I'm very excited, although I was diagnosed with an incompetent cervix with dd (she was a 29 week preemie), so I know I'll have to have a cerclage and probably do bedrest.

Nevertheless, I'm very excited!!!

Carolyn
TX


----------



## SalsaVerde

I'm due with #2 mid July. We are very excited! I reluctantly had a U/S at dh's request. He really wanted to know the gender. I'm being assisted by a midwife this time, after a very traumatic hospital birth with my first.


----------



## bec

I found out on Sunday that I'm pregnant with #2! We've been trying for 6 months, with a very early miscarriage in December. So, we're very excited, but I'm a little nervous and hoping nothing goes wrong. If all goes well, I'll be due 12/8 and will have a wonderful Christmas present!

DD is 2yo and still nursing day and night! She was born via C-section.

We're planning an HBAC! Seems there's a bunch of women planning that! Good luck to everyone!

Bec


----------



## Raven

I found out yesterday that i am pregnant. Not sure how far yet but guessing 4-6 weeks...

this will be my 2nd and i am planning on having another water birth at home with a midwife in attendance.

still a bit shocked though...









i am looking forward to having my daughter (who will be 3 in July) at the birth. i have heard so many beautiful stories about sibbling attended births that i feel its so natural and necessary!


----------



## ruralmom

I am pregnant and due September 6th. This is baby #2 and we are excited! I would love a home birth, but NY state is tough and there is no one around me who can deliver at home births. My three year old will be at the birth and I will do hypnobirthing this time.

Robin


----------



## Meribeth

I'm new here, pregnant with #1, due 5/17. I'm delivering at a wonderful fsbc here in CA, and throughout my pregnancy I've seen some great midwives. I'm SO excited to have this baby!


----------



## IlliniMom

Hi, I am pregnant with my second child, due July 10th. I have been on limited activity since Valentines day due to on and off preterm labor.


----------



## layla

I'm due September 9, 2003. But Boo! I'll be a c-section, so it will be a bit earlier than that. This is my fourth-a daughter-we have three beautiful sons already. Unfortunately, this has been an extremely stressful pregnancy due to my MD, but I love being pregnant-always!


----------



## bec

Quote:

_Originally posted by layla_
*I'm due September 9, 2003. But Boo! I'll be a c-section, so it will be a bit earlier than that. This is my fourth-a daughter-we have three beautiful sons already. Unfortunately, this has been an extremely stressful pregnancy due to my MD, but I love being pregnant-always!*
Layla - If I might inquire, why is it already determined that it is going to be a c-section?

Bec


----------



## Abylite

I'm Abylite...expecting baby # 1 and very excited. Not sure about birth plan yet...just taking it one day at a time. Looking forward to "getting to know" all of you!


----------



## Beth

I'm pregnant, too, with baby #3. We are excited. I was a little disappointed at first because dh and I were planning on running a marathon (our first) in October, but seeing that I'll be about 32 weeks I won't be able to run with him. But there is always another year after the baby comes.









The day before we decided to run the marathon I was having menstral cramps and because of charting and all I knew I must be ovulating. Dh and I talked about whether or not we were ready to start ttc again. (our youngest will be 2 tomorrow) We decided to try and the rest is history. I am surprised I got pregnant on the first try. It has taken 2 months with the last two pregnancies. I guess this was meant to be.
















The next day we talked about the marathon and decided not to ttc anymore until after the race. TOO LATE! The deed was done. So now I am changing my focus from run, run, run to baby baby baby!!!

Anyway, I think we are both hoping for a boy since we have 2 girls. But I'd love another girl.

We are planning another homebirth just like #1 and #2. Hopefully, with the same midwife. I haven't called her yet. We will be using hypnobirthing again, with better results this time, hopefully.


----------



## layla

My first three boys were sections-my first was an incomplete breech (in a split) who couldn't be turned. With my second, my water broke, but despite massage, herbs, and finally, against my better jusdgement (but I REALLY wanted a vaginal birth) pitocin, I never even had one contraction. My third was a section because my OB wouldn't even discuss a vaginal delivery at this point. I did try to give labor a nudge to no avail. I think my body loves being preggers so much that it just doesn't want to let the baby go into this big, bad world! Any thoughts about a vaginal birth at this point? If it's even possible...I'm really glad to be a part of this forum!


----------



## bec

Quote:

_Originally posted by layla_
*Any thoughts about a vaginal birth at this point? If it's even possible...I'm really glad to be a part of this forum!*
I'm not any kind of expert, but I would post this question on the VBAC board. I would start by finding a provider who is supportive of a VBAC and move from there. And read, read, read. Get as informed as you possibly can. Even if the conclusion you come to is that you need another section, you will be making it from an informed point of view! A good place to start is with _The VBAC Companion_ by Diana Korte. There's a ton of information in it. I don't think you need to automatically settle for a c-section if you don't want to. Good luck, and feel free to pm me if you need any support or just want to vent or something!

Bec


----------



## layla

The last doula that I spoke with said that sometimes birth just isn't forthcoming and not to feel like less of a woman..I don't. Thankfully my children are healthy, happy, breastfed until they're done, co-sleep, and seem to not feel any less bonding with me (or my husband) because of my sections. I would like, no love, to have a vaginal birth, but I remind myself that fifty or a hundred years ago neither I nor my babes would have made it through childbirth. That keeps a perspective for me and keeps me more at peace with what I've had to endure to birth my wonderful babies. I've switched doctors twice in three years, but I don't know if the docs are afraid of lawsuits or what, after this many c-sections the few that I've spoken with aren't into VBACS at all. If anyone has any MD's to recommend in NJ (I live in Passaic), I'd love to try again. I'm not due until September 9th. Bec, do you have an e-mail or phone # for the VBAC experts?Thanks!


----------



## kykarraliv

Mom to 6 dd and expecting a baby between Thanksgiving and Christmas


----------



## bec

Quote:

_Originally posted by layla_
*Bec, do you have an e-mail or phone # for the VBAC experts?Thanks!*
I am in the Chicago area, and am going to Homefirst. I don't know if they're VBAC experts (generally just focus on homebirths), but they don't flinch away from it either. But there is a VBAC board here on MDC. You might want to check it out. There are folks over there that know a ton more than I do.







You also might want to simply do a google search on VBAC and see what comes up.

I'm sorry to here that you're having a hard time finding a VBAC friendly care provider. But it sounds like you have a great attitude about it! I was terribly disappointed after my C-section. I have found myself constantly reevaluating it and it's necessity. I keep thinking that if things had been different. If I hadn't had to fight hospital policy, if I had been home, if I hadn't gone in so soon, etc. everything would have worked out. While my recovery was relatively easy (from what I understand), I had a very hard time breastfeeding and getting that started. I didn't have any problems bonding, though







. And I have finally realized that while things didn't go the way I had planned or wanted, I now have a very healthy, happy, thriving 2 year old, who is still nursing!

Even if my planned HBAC doesn't work out, and I end up in a hospital, or even with another c-section, I will know that I have done everything in my power to do what I think is best for myself and my baby. That's my bottom line.

Sorry, this turned into more of a rant than I intended to. This is a really emotionally charged subject for me. Good luck, though. And keep me posted!









Bec


----------



## Deirdre

Hi! Just found out I am pregnant with #2. Due date in December. We're pretty darn excited









~Deirdre


----------



## jgale

Hi all. I'm newly pregnant with #1! Due in mid-December if all goes well.


----------



## N2theWoods

Still in shock - found out on 4/13 that I am pg! Due December 16. Can't hardly believe that it's true!! WOOHOO! This will be #1 for us, after 2 years of trying & some surgery.


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:

_Originally posted by N2theWoods_
*Still in shock - found out on 4/13 that I am pg! Due December 16. Can't hardly believe that it's true!! WOOHOO! This will be #1 for us, after 2 years of trying & some surgery.*
An extra big congrats to you for achieving pregnancy... sounds like you've worked hard for it and deserve it very much!


----------



## freedom

Number 2 is headed this way around Dec. 2/03.

Also planning VBAC. Dr. told be right after I birthed Ds that i could fully expect a vaginal delivery. i am going to the hospital though - because i love and trust my doctor and our midwives here just didn't pull through for me last time.








to all you beautiful mamas


----------



## witchbaby

hi! i'm the new girl!
i'm lorrie, 23. i've lost two babies to miscarriage in the last year, so this is a very scary time for me and my boy. we just found out this morning we're pregnant after less than a month on parlodel.
i'm due december 26-- a christmas baby!!


----------



## Pigpen

Well, after two surprise babies, you'd think we'd know that you _can_ get pregnant two days after your period ends...








I hate birth control, fortunately I love babies! We have two boys, 4 & 2 and will be planning another home water birth. Due sometime in early January... We plan on keeping it to ourselves as long as possible to avoid the insensitive "You must be trying for a girl!" comments







: I look forward to visiting the diaper forums to find out about those great all-in-ones!


----------



## Dunn_Dad______

.....I mean....


----------



## Mommy960003

I have 3-4 due dates! LOL Here is why.......

My LMP says is should be 7/31/03 (based on a 26 day cycle) Though my MW says her "wheel" says it should be 8/2/03, but those are based on a 28 day cycle, which I do not have. My 1st U/S said 8/4/03 and my 2nd U/S said 8/1/03. SO I am sticking with telling people I am due 8/1/03. But I am hoping on delivering 7/18/03 Because my other 2 girls were born on the 18th of their months.

So for the sake of making it easy - I am due 8/1/03. But PRAYING to deliver 7/18/03. LOL

This is our 3rd girl.

Melinda


----------



## MossbackMeadow

Melinda,
I just read something very interesting yesterday about gestation periods and ethnic background.

Those with African and Oriental heritage often deliver prior to their due dates, those of Germanic heritage typically go several weeks late. The "40 weeks" was arbitrarily decided upon in the 19th century.

Those last days of waiting are hard. I always think it feels like being packed and ready for vacation, but not knowing when the plane is going to leave.

MM
29 w/3 d


----------



## starfairy

Hi! New here - due november 28 with my 5th baby!







This one is a bit of a surprise - we have a 9 1/2 month old! We are a bit nervous - we had another surprise when she was 5 months that ended in miscarraige, as did 6 pregnancies before her... (yes, we get pregnant very,very easily! LOL!)

but here we are!







Had an hcg draw today & go back in 72 hrs - hope this one sticks









~Anne-Marie


----------



## mh_mummy

I'm new to this forum, due ~12/25 with #3. I have G/G twins who are 5. This was a surprise, but a welcome one. I really hope there's just *one* babe in there this time!


----------



## SMPH

I am pregnant!

We are expecting ur first child 11/12! We had an angel baby 5 years ago so it was exciting to get pg on our first try.

We are planning a hospital birth for the first one.

We have our first u/s tomorrow so we'll hopefully know how many babies are in there!

Quote:

those of Germanic heritage typically go several weeks late.
Man, I hope that's not true for me! First baby and German, the odds are not in my favor.









~SMPH


----------



## SunnyRose

I found this site kinda late,but I'm due MAy 12-only 2.5 weeks left.Anyways we're having a girl,Athena-and We are just thrilled!


----------



## CeraMae

My husband and I got married on the autumn solstice and this is when we conceived. This is #1 for us and I'm very excited. The official due date is June 17th, and we will be having a home birth.


----------



## birthdancedoula

and 20-something left to go with this little pea. This babe makes #3 for us and his official expected date of arrival is the 9/25/03. We are planning on a 3rd homebirth with a midwife.

Blessings,


----------



## fairymamma

we are due on oct 21st...my 3rd baby, kenny born sept. 3 1997, and julian born sept. 25 2001!!!! we are not going to find out what we are having!!!


----------



## ma_Donna

Hi!
I'm pregnant with #1 after 1 1/2 years TTC, a blighted ovum and a round of Clomid. I feel very fortunate to have conceived after such minimal intervention as I still have many friends TTC.

I'm currently 25 weeks pg (7/10). We declined the AFP so the 20 week u/s was very comforting to see all was well. We are going to wait to meet our babe to find out the gender... some people have asked me if we want to know... I say yeah, eventually!

Hard to believe that after next weeks appt. we'll be going every 2 weeks! The third trimester is right around the corner, baby is now 'viable' (but stay in there, kiddo) and I feel baby's presence throughout the day... reveling in the glory of the 2nd tri!!

We're planning a water birth at a local free-standing birth center.

Our little one is expected just before our third wedding anniversary, the last week of October. I just found out 5/4 that my baby will have a cousin born about the same time! My brother and SIL are due the same week! I am so excited to share this with them, my parents are beside themselves since these are the first grandchildren and they're coming at the same time!!

I look forward to getting to know you all better!


----------



## carrots

I guess I belong here now too







I just found out a few days ago that another wee one is coming our way around the end of Dec.!! Hard to believe because dd#1 just turned 3 and dd#2 is not yet 10mo, and almost exclusively breastfeeds!!!I just realized that I will be 24 with 3 kids







WOOOOWEEEEEE!!!We haven't told anyone yet, except our midwives who were shrieking with joy







We are going to have one busy household!!! Congratulations to all you mamas








Jessie


----------



## CPB

I'm 13 weeks pregnant w/dh & my first child! We live in St. Louis, MO & I'd like to find other moms-to-be here. Please PM me.

Claralyn 30
DH 32
baby #1 EDD Nov. 5, 2003 (guess I'll vote absentee this year!)


----------



## treemama2

I am pregnant with #3. We are planning our third waterbirth at a birth center. Our due date is Dec. 28. My other kiddoes were 8 and 9 days late, so I am thinking January. Third babies just crawl right out on their own, right?........no labor and pain, heehee!


----------



## minicooper

We found out a week before our wedding. After three ectopic pregnancies with my previous husband, it feels like a miracle. We are due in December and are planning on having a homebirth with a midwife, in Canada we are covered medically for this otherwise I would be having it in a hospital with a doctor.

Had an ultra sound at 9 weeks because of my past experiences and the baby is in the right place and we saw it's little heart beating. An ultrasound at 9 weeks was VERY interesting to see, little arm nubbies and leg nubbies lol.

Good luck to everyone else who is expecting, I'm sure you all feel truly blessed, as I do.


----------



## WickidaWitch

Me again~
10 weeks pg today.
Due on December 5th, 2003
I have already had an ultra sound so I know everthing is okay this time.


----------



## Hikaru

I'm 18 weeks along now. The due date is October 14th.
I've had three miscarriages, the most recent last November, so this still doesn't feel real to me somehow but I am starting to get excited.









Oh yes and I have a beautiful 3 year old son who thinks the baby is in HIS belly. It will be very interesting to see how his understanding changes as the months go by and I get bigger and bigger.


----------



## LisaV

I'm 26 weeks along with #2 - EDD is August 19, 2003. Going to try for VBAC, so a little nervous about that.

My son Nicholas is 16 months old now.


----------



## Christy1980

EDD with baby #1 on 12-11-03!







I'm 22, (23 when baby comes, DP will be 23 also), not married, but DP and I live together...unfortunately, we have to go to the hospital to birth, (because we live an hour from town), but we have a midwife and I'm going to hire a doula soon, too.

Good luck to all the moms here!


----------



## Madame Ovary

Surprise! I'll be having my 3rd baby, and 3rd homebirth, in December. The due date will be around Christmas, but the baby will come December 10, 2003. It's good to know these things. DD told me. Well, she said, "It'll be on a Wednesday." Then I asked her, "What number?" and she said "the 10th." So, I checked a calender and the tenth of December is on a Wednesday. Also, my babies are always 2 weeks early, and I'm even "Germanic," sort of... Blonde, anyway. DD did the same thing with ds back before she even knew the order of the days of the week, and she was right. 1:01am, about 12 hours before I was ready! This time I won't be caught unrested! I'm going to sleep all day on the 9th. I've had 2 miscarriages, too, so I'm nervous, plus I'm in escrow on a house that we'll be doing a lot of work on, PLUS we're trying to open a restaurant by late summer or autumn. I'm really overwhelmed and stressed, but that's a whole 'nother thread!

Edited to update: I had a miscarriage a few days ago, at 6 weeks. I am so, so sad. I was really getting excited about the baby, and confidant about everything working out with our house and restaurant. Well, I guess I'll go cry on another forum. We're going to try again in September.


----------



## maizy

I am due August 13 and planning on using hypnobirthing. This is my first baby!!


----------



## Kleine Hexe

I just found out I'm







. I'm barely 4 weeks.







This is baby #2 and my DS is 28 months old and nursing. I loved loved loved being pg last time so I'm looking forward to doing it again.

I am going for a VBAC with a homebirth midwife. It's been a long journey getting here and I'm so excited now.

Good to meet everyone!


----------



## ostara

I am due Oct 20, 2003 with my second child. We have tried to conveive for 2 years. I will be 42 this week.
My dd is 6 years old.
We are all very happy.


----------



## AnnR33

Me too!








After 5 long months of TTC we are just newly pregnant! Due January 25 with #3








Yippee

Ann


----------



## let-love-rule

Just wanted to share with the world that we are expecting our second baby in Jan'04. I just found out today and am so thrilled since I haven't had a regular menstrual cycle for years due to pregnancy and nursing our 2 year old. Whoo-Hoo!


----------



## Megs Mom

Just found out today...baby #2 due 1/04!


----------



## silverviolet

I am new to the boards and I am expecting my first child. Nov 1 is my offical due date. I'm planning a homebirth. The midwives I've been seeing are excellent and I'm really excited about the whole process of pregnancy and birth.


----------



## Jodie

I'm pregnant








This is my first and we are planning a homebirth with a midwife!
I am due between January 30th and Febuary 3rd!


----------



## Mothernature

Well, I goofed and started my own thread, but I want on this one too. I'm pregnant with #2. Dd is 2.5 and very excited. She's been kissing and blowing zerbers on my belly. Dh has decided that it has finally sunk in and he's excited too.

I expect a second homebirth, but I haven't even called the midwife yet. I have plenty of time. Congrats to the rest of you.


----------



## Oklahoma Mama

It's official. We are expecting #2 in January


----------



## its_our_family

We are expecting #2 between January 28-February 3. I have a 13 month old ds (born by c/s) Planning a VBAC in whatever type of facility we can afford....dh said no homebirth







Who cares!! I'm having a baby!!!!


----------



## JaneD

I'm pregnant w/#1 & due 7/19/03. It's a boy! We're going to the hospital but I'm planning to labor at home until the last possible minute!


----------



## Alvenchrst

Hurray for being prego!

Due with my 1st, a little boy, on September 25th, 2003! His name will be Jaden.

Ashley


----------



## commiemommie

Looks to me like I'm due in (yes, I have to take my shoes off to count!) late February... Still looking for the perfect midwife, so no healthcare professional has backed up my poor math skills as of yet!


----------



## amyrobynne

After 2 years of using NFP to prevent pregnancy, we got pregnant with #1 on our first cycle trying! I'm due 2/24/2004.

Amy


----------



## speckled

HI all
I am pregnant with baby #5 and due in mid to end of September, 2003!
I will be having a hospital birth with my family practitioner attending. I have asked him to act as much like a midwife as hospital policies will allow and he is willing-Yippee.
Jean


----------



## Shannon1004

I'm pregnant with my first, due October 26th!!!!

Shan


----------



## Hannah

I'm expecting #2 sometime around February 16. Still nursing #1 at two years old.


----------



## twinkletoes

we're having a baby too!!

due in the beginning of november, probably will born on the same ol' futon as big brother

(i'm getting excited!)







ild


----------



## AvalonDaughter

We are expecting our second child at the end of the year









We are thrilled!!!!!!!!!

I am searching for a new OB since I was not thrilled with the process at the last birth. However, I have to say it all turned out great! My child is healthy and happy and so am I.

I am thinking of going to a hospital that allows waterbirths and the OB office I am looking at does them there! And getting a doula.

Best of luck to you all on the journey! It is truly a miracle for which I am grateful.


----------



## mamangazelle

I'm pregnant with dd #2. I'm due at the end of june (sorry, I hate due dates for many reasons







)
Congrats to all other expecting mamas


----------



## Imonion2

I'm due January 29th. This will be number 3 for me!


----------



## wolfmom

I'm pregnant with #2 and due around the end of Feb to middle of March! I also am still nursing ds who is 18 mo.


----------



## Sahara

Just found out this morning, I'm due with our 2nd baby, late Feb/early March. Still nursing my 27 month old 'baby' boy


----------



## The Wifey

I'm preggo and due around Feb 24, 2004... this is my first baby and surely not my last ... I'm having the baby at a civilian hospital and I can't wait... The hubby is in the army... I just wanna have the baby now lol.... oh well... the hubby's sis sent me to this site so I hope that someone will be due about the time that I am so that we can be "buddies".... ok thanks a ton... and congrats to everyone


----------



## lisab

Hi, Everyone!

Just found out I am pregnant last week, about 4 weeks along, which would put my due date sometime in the first week of March 2004. This is my second pregnancy...my first ended in miscarriage at about 12 weeks in October 2002. I have a wonderful 13 month old boy through adoption









I'm going to see the midwife on Monday to see how things are progressing. You know, I thought I handled my previously miscarriage "in due course", but I find that I'm really pretty scared about losing this baby, too. Hopefully, our new midwife (who seems terrific!) can put my mind at rest at little bit...

Congratulations to everyone!

Lisa


----------



## layla

Hi Lisa B,
Welcome! I'm on mt sixth pregnancy, two of which ended in miscarriage and let me tell you, the fear never really goes away. Even if you don't verbalize it, it's still somewhere in the back of your mind. I'm 7 1/2 months right now and am still a bit nervous. I think that's just the way it is after you lose a baby. As long as it doesn't have a stonghold on you, embrace it for what it is-part of life experience. Best of luck, think positive thoughts and enjoy being pregnant!

Layla


----------



## hazeldust

i am due around august 21ish and am very excited to be pregnant in the summer after two winter pregnancies. i realize that most folks would say i am nuts for this but i dont care. actually this summer has been rainy and cool so far here in erie, pa with only a few hot days. i feel that i am cherishing this pregnancy in a way that i did not with the other two and am grateful for that. i feel very attuned to my body and will likely have a semi-planned unassisted childbirth. it is amazing to me that some women seem to be able to go into an uc with no fear and no doubt. iam working on it. oh and i feel strongly that i am going to bear a girl after a boy and a girl, consecutively. guess that is all for now


----------



## citizenfong

I'm pg with #2, due end of Feb/beginning of March. I'm sooo thrilled. Ds is 26 mos old and still a nursling. We are planning a homebirth without interventions.















:bf

Ds loves the smilies so I let him pick out which ones to use--the dancing banana is his fave.

Tracy


----------



## KT Scribbler

My #3 is due around Nov. 1. I have 2 girls (who will by then be 12 & 7) both born at home. We're all very excited here!









--KT


----------



## 2girlsmom

HI!! I'm preganant with #3, just took the test. I will be due at the beginning of March 2004. I am so excited, I really didn't think I was pregnant!!! Guess I'll have to call my midwife Monday.










Rachel


----------



## ekblad9

OMG!!!! Rachel!!! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Jish

Amy, you about gave me a heart attack! I saw your name as the last poster and thought YOU were pregnant again.


----------



## ekblad9

It's a possibility.







Can you imagine????


----------



## gaiamama

My estimated day of entry into this world for this one is November 15.
This is #3 for me. Number one is a girl spirit child.







, stillborn July 29, 1994. My 2nd is an incredible 3 year old "sun", full of energy and love, and thrilled about his new brother or sister.








My 1st was in the hospital, 2nd at a wonderful birthing center and this one will be in the water at home. I am practicing prenatal yoga and hypnobirthing and looking forward to an incredibly gentle birth.


----------



## Jish

I'm jumping in with #3.







I got a positive this morning and am due mid march.

Morning sickness with TWO kids. Now that should be fun.







:


----------



## CherP

Hi Everyone!

I'm pg with #2, due March 19, 2004. Planning homebirth with mid-wives again, same as for DS. It was such an incredible experience, I'm already looking forward to it.


----------



## Chrystabel

Hi! I'm new to the boards here at Mothering and enjoying them a lot. You all seem like hip and sassy mamas









I am working on our third baby right now and due sometime in December (actual EDD is uncertain because I'm not sure when my LMP was) but we've decided it is the 20th. I have two toddlers (Anna,3 and Lea 22 months). My first I birthed naturally in a German hospital and my second I "delivered" in the USA. Funny thing about my second birth were all the complications. In Germany midwives are in charge of almost everything to do with L&D. My OB in the US was not so hot-and after being told the baby was posterior and 16 hours of hard back labor my mother talked me into an epidural. Never again!!! This time I've got a CNM who supports my wishes and I adore her.

Heres to all of us...sexy pregnant godesses that we are!!!









Best,
Krista


----------



## coloradomom

Hello pregnant mama's. I am Kelli and pregnant with #2, I have a DS who is 20 months. My EDD is March 18th, DH and I are very excited about this baby.


----------



## txgal

Hi my name is Lydia and I am pregnant with baby #1, due March 2, 2004. I will deliver at a free standing birth center with a CNM.

Lydia


----------



## dnr3301

I'm due March 20 with baby #2. I have a 2 yo dd with a March bday as well, so she will turn 3 just before the new baby arrives. I am planning another homebirth/waterbirth.

Rebecca


----------



## Yin Yang

Hi I'm due August 24, with my first child, Sebastian. I think it's gonna happen sooner then that though. We'll see.
I am planning on homebirth........


----------



## ostara

My second baby is due on Oct 20, 2003. I plan to give birth at my midwife's place.


----------



## mamaMAMAma

Just found out I'm pregnant and due the end of March. DD will be 3 1/2 when the new baby arrives. We're planning another home birth. I lost my last pregnancy 2 months ago at 7 weeks, so I'm a little nervous too.


----------



## adventuregirl

I'm hopping in here, # 1 EDD 4/1/04, a little April Fool! hee-hee! I'm planning on a homebirth.


----------



## Mama2ABCD

Hi, I'm Kirstie and i'm due March (21-23) 2004 with baby # 3. I am planning a homebirth with a midwife. I have 2 boys so i am hoping for a boy or a girl. Not sure which, but i have the names picked out.


----------



## Organique Gal

=







=







= :bf

I'm pregnant with my first baby, and after 3 u/s, still don't know if it's a boy or a girl. Names picked are Maya Jean Taylor for a girl, and James Michael "Micah" Taylor V for a boy. I'm hoping for a girl, and hubby is hoping for a boy... Either way, we'll be thrilled to death. I can't WAIT to meet my little sweet pea...

I'm due September 6th, 2003, and am having a homebirth. I'm planning on having a water birth too, if all goes as planned. I'm going to breastfeed as long as baby will...

Right now I'm living on Gabriola Island, BC, at my dad's house, here in Canada, taking advantage of maternity leave pay and free medical insurance. My husband lives in Savannah, GA, and I will be rejoining him there after baby is born. Not the most ideal situation, but when you're poor and you won't budge on having a homebirth, that's what you gotta do!

Today I'm 34 weeks pregnant, and have gained 12 lbs total so far... Waiting impatiently for the BIG day!









April


----------



## yoga

We're expecting number 4. Due Early Spring 2004.


----------



## guestmama9906

We are expecting our third child here in Spring 2004. We are planning on having a home water birth with a midwife.


----------



## layla

This is for Organique Gal: why have you only gained twelve pounds at 34 weeks?


----------



## Phoebe

Ok, I'll join to.

Husband and I are expecting our 1st somewhere along the lines of March 21, 2004. I couldn't care less what the sex is. We talked about names yesterday. I am really liking Carmen Alicia for a girl and Ignacio Manuel (after hubby). Got a lot of time to argue about that.
Planning a home/water birth. Hope to meet midwife next monday!!

Good luck to everyone!!!

Amy


----------



## Organique Gal

I sent you a PM, but thought I'd post my reply here too... The reason I'd only gained 12 lbs total is because I was considerably overweight to begin with, and my MD says I'm probably losing fat as I'm gaining baby, so it's sort of evening out. I'm 35 weeks pregnant now with a 13 lbs total gain. My midwife says I'll probably only have about a 15 lb gain when I'm full term, and could very well be less than my prepreggo weight after I have the baby... I'm hoping! =)


----------



## teachma

I've been participating in the forum for a week without having introduced myself. I'm expecting #2 at the beginning of April. We already have a son who will be three in 2 more weeks. Dh and I both quit our jobs in June (by choice), moved cross country in July (again, by choice) and are currently unemployed and living with my parents (the latter is by necessity). So, this baby will add to our currently "interesting" lives- but in the very best way possible!


----------



## traci5489

Just found out we are expecting #3 in April 2004. We have been trying for almost a year, so we are excited!


----------



## greenbeing

We're expecting #1 April 6th. Planning a homebirth.


----------



## christymama

IM back!!!! I was in here early this year But had a M/C ! I am now pregnant again!! I am so darn excited and scared at the same time. I am about 5 weeks now and will be due around April 10th . I am hoping to be able to stick this one all the way to the end. This will be #3 for us! congrats to all the new mama's !!


----------



## 8.Is.Enough

I'm pregnant!! I am due November 21, 2003, for baby #8. She will be a welcome addition to our family!!!!


----------



## rebeccakay

I'm pregnant!









I am expecting to see my first child's sweet face somewhere around March 28, 2004. I am planning a homebirth with a midwife in attendance. (still interviewing midwives as of today) As I am only a little over seven weeks, it seems SO FAR away!

RebeccaKay


----------



## bullfrog

I'm pregnant with #2. My dd is 5years old. I am due around the end of March 2004.
Woo Hoo!


----------



## cllovato

Pregnant with #2, EDD 9-28-03.
Hopefully do most of my laboring at home, then deliver with CNM or doc at a good hospital.


----------



## artemesia

Well wasn't I surprised, our family is getting bigger (and our bed no doubt smaller). I think wee one #2 will be here March or April, not really sure yet, can't get into the midwife office untill September.
I plan on doing things totally different this time. I'm older, wiser, armed with tons of info, and I refuse to be consumed by terror this time.
Hopefully we will have a lovely VBAC waterbirth.


----------



## DallasCPM

I'm expecting my second baby in March. We're planning a home waterbirth.

We're not going to find out the sex, and I'm looking forward to the suprise!


----------



## treehugginmama

I'm Heather and I'm 28. We are expecting Number three around Feb. 25. We are planning a homebirth with midwife.


----------



## iris0110

I'm pregnant, and new to the boards. This is my second child and I am due April 26th. I will be delivering in a hospital with a midwife in attendance.


----------



## Robinna

Hi there!
I'm Robin & I'm having my 1st baby very soon (aacck!), I'm 35 weeks now and due Sept 29th-ish. We don't "know" the gender but we think we're having a girl. We plan to homebirth with a midwife.


----------



## proudmamanow

I`m Jesse, age 29 from Ottawa, Ontario, and the Dr.`s office just called & confirmed that the blood test agrees with our HPT!
YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!! I am well & truly pregnant!!!!





















































































































































Just called my own mama & sister, can`t wait to tell my dad & stepmom too! First grandbaby/baby on both sides! And much loved already!
Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## mommasuz

I'm in! I'm due May 04 with baby #2.


----------



## AmandaC

New to the boards and pg with #2! It's a BOY!!! Thrilled about this arrival expected around October 16th. I will be attempting a VBAC after an emergency section Jan. 2000. Very happy to be here!


----------



## layla

Well, it's time for me to leave this forum...Athena was born on wednesday, August 27th. She's our 4th, our first girl! Our boys are so excited to have a sister!! Best of luck to all of you beautiful pregnant mommies!


----------



## GoodWillHunter

We are pregnant (again!







). The "due" date is May 3, but I most assuredly will deliver early (if only our pizza guy would, too!)... Keep your fingers and toes crossed for a healthy pgncy!


----------



## delphine

This will be my second. I am due late April 04.


----------



## Diddybug

Preggers here as well.

#4 is due around April 12th.


----------



## delphine

Diddybug, where are you in Kentucky? It would be great to have a local pregnancy buddy. I am in Frankfort.


----------



## AshleyP

I'm pregnant with #1, a girl! Due December 6, 2003. We are planning a naturl hospital delivery by a midwife, with dad and doula in attendance.


----------



## dlmatson

Hi!!
I'm pregnant with my first We are OVER THE MOON about having a girl!! Planning an au natural birth at nearby birthing center with DH as my coach. I'm 29 weeks today and feeling great!


----------



## mamaroni

I'm pregnant, too. Due March 21 according to charts based on LMP. We will have this dear one at home. I'm going on 13 weeks and feeling swell (just a little sleepy!). Heard the heartbeat a few weeks ago. We plan to find out the sex this time.

I'm 33, wife to Jeff of 7 years. . .

after a little more research, and based on my cycle length, I think this little one will be closer to an April baby!


----------



## zoesmom

I'm pregnant... due January 25, 2004.
It's a BOY.

Zoe will become a big sister a month after her 3rd Birthday.

I wish I could find a great midwife that would agree to an epidural, but since I can't have it all, I have a reasonably sane OB.


----------



## Greaseball

Just got the







today, so due date must be in June sometime.

This is #2; I have a 21-month-old dd.

Planning a homebirth!

Happy!


----------



## rubelin

Just found out I'm pregnant with #2! Due mid-June 2004. This one will be born at home


----------



## ayindemama

Hi, just wanted to announce that I am pregnant with my second. I should be due at the end of june '04, God willing.
Now on to finding a midwife

ayindemama


----------



## OlyMama

Me too, me too!
I don't have specifics yet as I just found out, but I am due in late May or early June. This is our second. My dd is 13 mths. We are planning a homebirth (yeeeaaaa, we did not enjoy the hospital last time). Ready to do it all again!


----------



## Sustainer

It's about time I signed in here. I'm due in February '04 with #2. I have a daughter who is 2 1/2 years old. I'm 28. I had a midwife attended homebirth with my first child, and I am planning the same for this one. It's illegal in my state and we're very low-income, but it's important to me, so I just make it a priority and I just make it happen.

My daughter was born two weeks past her due date. I didn't find out her sex during the pregnancy, in fact I didn't have any ultrasounds/dopplers at all, and I didn't have a preference for one sex over the other, and all three of these things apply this time as well. My midwife listens to the heartbeat with a fetoscope.

I am breastfeeding my 2 1/2 year old through the pregnancy and I plan to tandem breastfeed after #2 is born, and allow both children to self-wean. If I have a girl I will name her Rebecca Anne, and if I have a boy I will name him Alexander Philip.


----------



## sohappynow

HI, I am due with our second child on January 2/04. That is my daughters second birthday. I am planning another home water birth like I had with my daughter.
Amanda


----------



## NadiaSJ

I am Nadia. I am due on Wednesday, Oct 1st, 2003, which means this baby could come any day now. Ultrasound at 17 weeks showed girl. Her name is Samantha or Sam. This is my second child. My son Gabriel is 8 yrs old.

I will be delivering in the water at a Birthing Center. I am 2cm dilated as of 9/25/03.

Congratulations to all of you!

Nadia edd 10/1/03


----------



## MissPiggy

This is going to be my first baby, and I am very excited about the arrival of him / her! My due date is March 3, 2004. I will be delivering in a hospital, but with a midwife. (too chicken to do home birth...)

Can't wait to meet the little one!


----------



## Mindyleigh

My hubby and I are expecting January 31st, and we just found out we are having twins! We had been planning a homebirth but our midwives do not attend homebirths with multiple babies involved....none of the midwives here in lovely So. Cal do. Sooooo, we are planning a hospital birth with an obstetrician who used to be a midwife and is very non-interventive.

We also planned not to use any ultrasound at all, but when I started measuring 3, then 4, then 5 weeks bigger than my dates, we all thought it'd be a good idea to see exactly who is in my rapidly growing belly! Sure enough, there are two sweet peas in there, a boy and a girl! I am so, so excited! I feel great! Better than either of my other pregnancies. We have two boys, ages 5 and 19 months. I am still nursing my little guy. I am looking forward to giving birth to big vegan twin babies. (It'll be lots of fun to say to our parents, "Gosh, I guess I WAS getting enough protein!" hee) No doubt you vegetarians in the house know how it feels.

Anyway, this reminds me...I need to change my signature to account for this new development!

Lots of love,
Mindy


----------



## Devaskyla

Hi, I'm new to MDC and am expecting my second little one around the beginning of June 2004.

I'm planning an HBAC, possibly unassisted.


----------



## Fleurette

Pregnant with twins. These babes will be our second and third babies. EDD: Feb 2, 4 or 5 depending on who you believe!

F.


----------



## jecaly

me too me too!

due may 21, planning a homebirth with a midwife.

happy happy.

-jennifer


----------



## Jacqueline

Guess it's time I "registered" here, too!

Baby #1 is due in late May. I'm planning a home birth with a midwife. It's been a long-time coming, and we're ecstatic!


----------



## Lucysmama

I am thrilled to say that after 5 months of TTC, I have landed on The Pregancy Board!!!
This is our second baby, and I am due in mid-June. We are planning to have a HWBAC. (Home water birth after cesarean!)


----------



## juicypakwan

I am due Dec1 with #3. And planning third home birth. I've been on MDC for a while I don't know how I missed this link.
Happy Birthing everyone!!


----------



## CherylE

I'm new here, due with #4 March 25th.

Cheryl
SAHM to Melissa - 4, Michael - 3, Madeleine - 2
and M4 due March 25/04


----------



## eilonwy

I'm due towards the end of June, I guess. Planning a very complicated birth experience with lots and lots of drugs.. :LOL. In fact, I think I'll want that epidural around 32 weeks, if they can manage it. :LOL


----------



## homebirthing

My name is Sarah and I am pregnant, set to give birth at home sometime in June. I have a daughter Hannick who is 3 and a daughter Kettie, who is 20 months. They are 15 months apart. I had Hannick at the hospital, and then Kettie at home in the water. I have two doulas lined up already!! Being in the communtiy I can't seem to help it!

No drugs
No interventions
Lots of touch
No pokes or cutting for either of us


----------



## kayjayjay

I'm Keri, mom to 2 girls, due with baby #3 around the end of June. After one hospital birth and one birth center birth we're planning on home births from now on.


----------



## elsietree

Hi all...I am new here and due with my first (a girl) on Nov 9th...live in NYC and having a homebirth.....tub arrives on monday and getting excited!


----------



## MaggieDS830

I'm pregnant with my first baby. Due sometime in late June. (Midwife says 28th but we'll know more in November).

I'm feeling great so far. Very excited! We're planning at waterbirth at a birth center with a midwife, doula, and both our moms to assist me and my DH.


----------



## jaredsmom

We found out on our 6th year Anniversary, Oct. 11, that we are expecting #2! Happy Anniverary to us!









It caught me off guard, really. So much so, that I cried (and not out of happiness, unfortunately). But after getting confirmation from our Midwife, and after telling my boss, I'm much more excited now.

We're planning a home, waterbirth. First one was hospital, waterbirth. I am soooooo looking forward to it!









My midwife if pleased that we don't want all the routine tests associated with pregnancy nowadays. (e.g. the quad-screen, ultrasounds, amnio, etc.) She's even going to listen to the heartbeat witht the fetoscope! And we are going to make sure the sex is a surprise (again!).

The dear little one is due early June, although dh is thinking mid- to late-June. We'll see!


----------



## flowerbud

We just found out that we are pregnant! We are due in the first week of July. This will be our second child. DS #1 is 3 1/2. We are contacting our midwife tonight and will be having our baby at home.


----------



## Konur's Mom

We are pregnant again, too! She will arrive late June/early July. I need to start interviewing midwifes soon. We are planning a homebirth as well.


----------



## beautyful

I'm new here!









My name is Steph and I'm due March 15, 2004 with baby #1, a girl.









We're planning to have a hospital birth with a doula present.


----------



## majazama

I'm telling all of you before anyone else.... I'm going to have a little Cancerian baby!!! What a suprise. Last night and for the past few days I've been wondering "where is AF???" and then last night I got up off the couch like I did when I was preggers and I thought OH oh!! I got a test from Wal-mart and did it in the bathroom. Oh my god!!!! The baby will be born in early July.


----------



## Mamma2Addison

Just found out we're expecting baby number two in July. I don't think it's hit me yet but we're very excited. I had a traditional hospital birth with ds which wasn't bad, but I'm planning on looking into delivering at the local midwifery center and avoiding induction this time around, if at all possible.


----------



## zicki

We're due with #2 mid-to-late June 2004!

I've been feeling pretty yucky all day long, EXCEPT mornings, and the strangest things make me feel better -- last preg, curry gave me heartburn, this preg it's a ms-cure! (Well, it's too early yet for the whole heartburn stuff anyway!)

We've had our first mw appt -- sooo happy to have the same mw as the last pregnancy. I was a bit afraid that she'd never want to see me again (ha!) as I had an eclamptic seizure during delivery with DD#1.

Here's hoping delivery goes well this time, looking forward to chatting with you all.

Nicki


----------



## mittendrin

hi, i'm annika and new here,
i'm 10 weeks pregnant and psyched, my little boy jakob will have a sister (thinkpinkthinkpink....). we tried to "make" the baby a few days before ovulation, so according to the books it should be a girl.....we'll see around may 28th, my edd. we'll have the baby at the hospital, i'm considering waterbirth and will definitely use hypnobirthing again during labor. i'm seeing a team of 4 midwifes whom i really like. i'd love to have a homebirth, had an easy delivery with my son in the hospital last time. but unfortunately my loving husband is freaking out at the thought of it. men....!


----------



## makmommy

I'm a little late "signing up" but what the hey!
I am expecting baby #2 by the end of Dec.

I am planning a homewaterbirth, all by myself. Dh is welcome to be there, but is not sure if he can handle it.... my mom will be there, but for helping with dd and whatever I may need during labor. I will be "delivering" the baby myself, and am confident in my abilities. I have a wonderful Dr. as back up, who would love to observe a water birth, and I may end up inviting him as a friend, but as of right now want to keep it a "private affair". dd is almost 3, and can't wait for the baby to show up! I am planning to EC, as well, since dd just potty trained completely, and I don't look forward to doing the diaper thing again...









My feeling on the sex says it's a boy, we'll see in a few weeks...


----------



## gigismom

My 2nd baby is due July 3 2004....forever away!! Planning on a having a midwife assist with delivery in the hospital. Can't wait!!


----------



## ChildoftheMoon

Just found out I am expecting #3 on or around my birthday in July 04! Planning on another homebirth.


----------



## Artisan

Just found out I'm expecting #2 on July 26, 2004! Surprise!


----------



## hunnybumm

I am due on Nov 20th with







#1, but it looks like it could be another couple weeks if I don't get induced.


----------



## crunchywannabe

Hi! I am pregnant with baby #6 (this is my 8th pregnancy, but I have 3 ^i^ one of them being my Hannah's twin)

This was a surprise! I am infertile without medications, and we were definitely not on ANY...big time shock but pleasant anyway.

I am due June 13, 2004.

Hoping for another girl since I have nothing left over that is boy!


----------



## anothermama

Hi...I'm joining up, too...

I'm preg with #2, due May 20thish, planning a home water birth.


----------



## TurboClaudia

New to MDC and a first time mama-to-be! The baby jalapeno -- we decided that's approximately how big it must be right about now -- is coming in late spring 2004.

We are currently interviewing midwives, and I'll probably have one of my doula friends assist, too.

In the meantime, I'm trying to eat enough protein and am totally craving melon...









warmly,
claudia









Birth & Postpartum Doula







, Childbirth Educator







, Aspiring Midwife (to be pursued at a yet to be determined time in the future)







, Cat mama to Turbo







and Jorja







, Unmarried Partner of over 8 years to Bill


----------



## PattyCakes

Baby # 1 on the way and due to arrive the last week of May 2004.
Planning a birthcenter water birth with 2 great midwives.


----------



## shershine

Due with #2 on March 12! Another girl!


----------



## Bearsmama

Hi ladies. Just found out yesterday, Thanksgiving, that I am pregnant with #2!!! From my calculations, I am due August 2nd. Still in shock and disbelief (well, I DO know HOW it happened







)

Congrats to everyone here!


----------



## Solange

Due August 3rd or 4th....
found out yesterday...knew it on Turkey Day.....
this will be #2


----------



## my2girlz

I just found out that I'm pregnant with #3. My due date is 7/19/04. Right now, I have 2 girls. Kalyn is 4 and Saige is 20 months. DH is hoping for a boy this time. My 4 year old has been telling me and everyone else that I have a boy in my tummy for several months now.


----------



## Oceanaa

im due dec 29


----------



## kris1225

I have a lovely little girl named Zoie who's 2 and I am planning a birth center birth with #2 around July 22, '04. I am so sick! UGH!

Kristen


----------



## Ellie'sMom

Hey everyone! I am due 8/13 with #2. Planning a homebirth, if I can find the right midwife.

Glad to join in!


----------



## notyetamomma

After trying for 7 months, I just found out that I'm pregnant with #1 !!!!!







Woohoo!!

The due date, I think, is August 13, 2004.


----------



## Oceanaa

congratulations


----------



## MamaDimitriou

Gosh, it's been a while since I've been around the boards - but I am pregnant with our second - due July 17th - exactly 3 years after our son's duedate! We are planning a homebirth after an unsatisfying mid-wife attended hospital birth with our son.


----------



## Smithie

I'm due June 1st, 2004.

Notyetamomma, we tried for 7 months too! Must be a lucky number...

I'm wearing my first pair of preggo jeans, and I just love them...


----------



## ilovebeingamom

I am due with baby number 2 August 7. We are going to try homebirth. Still nursing almost three year old ds!


----------



## sagemother

Im due in march around the 7th, this will be babies # 7 & 8
and they look like girls on the US.
I plan a homebirth with a mw if I can afford one
another UC if I cant.

Barbara


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama

i'm due around aug. 1 with baby no. 4, but no. 1 for dh. my older kids will be 16, 14 and 10 when this one arrives, so it's been a while. we've tried for a few years... a m/c on in nov. 2001 and again in feb. of this year, so we're feeling a little apprehensive and hesitant. but i'm definitely feeling woozy and nauseus, which in my experience means a healthy baby! so for now i'm just trying to be happy about feeling so sick...

any other over-40 mamas out there? how about anyone from kansas city?

and congrats to all you other preggies!

katje


----------



## JodynJupiter

I am due mid August, too. Also 40! and I have an 8 and a 10 year old dds who can't wait for this to happen. No m/s yet so I am wondering if all is OK or maybe this is boy? Or maybe too early. Jody


----------



## Mom2megan

Hi everyone!!!
Im Carole and 12 weeks pg with #2!! My morning sickness has been terible, but I think those dark clowds are lifting now. YAY!My 27 month old daughter, Megan, is in the process of weaning. probally cause of my m/s and dehydration (soo bittersweet!!!)
I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama

I am pregnant for the 5th time, but this time is a little different. I am a gestational surrogate for friends of mine.

Official due date August 24, 2004


----------



## christeenybeany

I've been suspected for a while but kept getting negative tests. I'm so happy to announce that I just tested positive--so count me in!















I calculated my due date to be August 20th. This is my second. My DS is 18 months and still nursing. :bf


----------



## Amber~Joy

I am pregnant and due sometime next August. My last cycle seemed a bit weird, so there is a 2 week window in August that I could be due.

My first son will be 3 in Aug 2004, then my second son will be 1 in Jan 2004, then I am pregnant with this one, so that will be 3 in 3 years. I am praying this one is a girl since dh doesn't want any more kids.

I had also planned to have a midwife, but dh is very much against it. *sigh* So it looks like I will have a dr./hospital birth. I guess it isn't a big deal. I had my first two in the hospital with no interventions, so I am in charge of what I want to happen.


----------



## KelcieKirstenMama

I'm Pregnant too! Due 5/12/04!

1/2 way there!!! This pregnancy has been a blessing but we've been on a roller coaster since 6wks with bleeding. Would love to be apart of any distribution lists.


----------



## girlfactory

I'm pregnant with baby #4, hopefully we'll see a boy this time! They don't call me girlfactory for nuthin' LOL. I'd like to have a homebirth with a midwife in attendance. My due date is Aug 20.


----------



## sagemother

I know what you mean about girlfactory!
I had 5 girls before I had my one boy
now Im having twin girls, poor lil guy is so outnumbered!








have fun
Barbara


----------



## rockys

I just found out that I am pg. with my third. I think my due date is 9/4 but I had to have a scheduled c-section a month early, so will have it in early August. I am an older mama so am worried about miscarriage and birth defects. I also delievered my first four months early, so am worried about prematurity.

I am still nursing #2 (Asher, a little over 2) but will need to wean him somewhat soon b/c of my history of preterm birth.

So glad to be a member of this family and hope to be here a long time.

Raquel


----------



## DharmaDisciple

I have just done a test and it was positive. I will be 5 weeks pg on Sunday- this will be my third (other dd's aged 12 and 3) Feeling queasy but oh so very happy and over the moon- connecting with my unborn, chatting to it on a soul level already- it was very much a conscious conception. Looking forward to chatting with you other mamas xxxxxx
~Amanda~xxxx


----------



## Got Milk?

I am pregnant with #3 (6th pregnancy) due 8-17-04. I will be having a hospital birth as this baby will be premature.


----------



## Caroline248

Hi! I am Caroline...5 weeks with number 4. I am due Sept 10th, 2004.

And I also tried for 7 months with this one...after a mc...

Caroline


----------



## NursieMommy

Hi I'm Jess! I'm 25 weeks pg with #3 (I have 2 step kiddos too) and I'l be having a UC at home in April with DH and my best friend who's a doula...around the 17th.I say the 10th because my other 2 BOTH came exactly a week early









I say UC because I won't have Dr or Midwife in attendance.To me that's still UC









See ya on the boards!


----------



## LovAttach

I have 3 kids 9,5, and 10 mo.s we are due Sept. 5th. My hubby is deployed in Kuwait. I'm having another home waterbirth w/ a midwife.

Elizabeth


----------



## adventuregirl

I am 5 weeks pg with #1, very excited and nervous, hoping for a really sticky one this time! Due 9/5/04, planning a home water birth.


----------



## christymama

Congrats Everyone!! Adventuregirl YEA I am so Happy for you!!! I am gonna be sending you very sticky vibes your way ok.


----------



## butternut

I am expecting my third baby on 9/14. I have two boys, 4 and 6 years, who REALLY want a baby, too. I have a history of both late and early m/c so am a bit nervous, but mostly VERY happy. I will be 37 when this little bundle arrives. I plan for an ABC hospital birth (active birthing center with family rooms and big beds) with a midwife and hopefully acupuncture, which is what helped me deliver #2. That and a lot of loud noises and dancing around!


----------



## shannon0218

Hi I'm Shannon, expecting #1 on Sept 13th, I will be having a hospital birth as I have arthritis problems with my hips which may make vag birth impossible or at least hard. I have however found a very good OB!


----------



## Oceanaa

hi everyone i was just updating i still haven't had this baby yet
i was gonna have a scheduled c-section on dec 29th but i decided to go natural with this one so im vbac-ing well she still hasnt came out yet my due date was jan 3rd/4th so in one week so far overdue or something my LMP was march 30th well i hope she comes soon cause my doctor is getting worried about me cause my last pregnancy i had high blood pressure and my doctor is worried that its gonna go up hes been monitoring me closely they checked to make sure i had enough amniotic fluid in there by ultrasound and they are putting me on non stress tests and those are coming out perfectly fine! everything is perfect shes kicking shes got room in there she gaining weight they said she was 8 lbs on dec 24th and then on dec 31st she was 8 12 and now my doctors saying she is 9 lbs or better right now! well she a big one! but yet the ultrasound could still be off! but i cant wait to see here!

just get here
please pray for me i really want to have her i would like to have her this weekend that would be nice!

well talk to you all later!
tina


----------



## love2bhome

Hello there fellow pregnant moms!

We are pregnant with #2, DD is only 13 1/2 months old... We were hoping for a spring 2005 birth, oh well! We cut it a little close in December I guess!

Happy to be having a sister for DD!

:LOL


----------



## chrissy

Oh my gosh, I cannot contain how delirously happy I am to be here!!

I am pregnant with my second baby, due on September 28th.

I'll either be having a homebirth (my first choice) or a birth center birth (dh's first choice- for now!)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithie

How old is your first child? When are you going to tell him?

I'm very happy with my birth center btw, and so is dh.


----------



## frankies_mama

hey mamas!
We are due with #2 May 2nd. Planning a water birth in a nearby birth center with the same awesome mw and doula that helped with Frankie (age 19 mo.)
We are so excited!


----------



## wildthing

Well, I guess it is time to post here on the roll call!

My name is Donna, and I am currently 19.5 weeks pregnant with baby #8. We are currently planning a freebirth and I am due sometime in June.


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Im having a hard time finding my way around here! But I'm Pregnant!







So I thought I would share. I'm Pam in Illinois Pregnant with #3 Due 8-23-04 I have 1 daughter 3-3-98 and 1 son 10-26-01


----------



## DreamsInDigital

I guess I should add myself here, though I'm still reeling from the








Not sure of my EDD. Guessing late Sept or early Oct. Planning, tentatively, a UC.


----------



## Joannect

A little late, but better than never! Recently found this awesome forum.

I'm due Feb 13 with my first- It's a boy! but anticipating to go at anytime now. I can't wait to meet my little one!


----------



## DawnaRose

Hi there!









I'm checking in!

This will be number 3, I have a daughter and son already, and they say this will be a girl too, we'll see









My daughter was delivered by a midwife in a hospital, and my son by an OB also hospital, for this baby my first choice was a home waterbirth with a midwife, but I got *zero* support around me for that, plus after checking into prices its not something I can afford to pay out of pocket for







so, because of our medical insurance I'll be delivering at a hospital in Denver.









I'm currently 25w2d and due May 6th.

Both of my previous babies were overdue, my daughter was 2 weeks late, and my son was 1, both were induced births, I'm hoping to avoid an induction this time!
Even though they were both induced I did manage to do it naturally with no pain medication so I'm looking forward to being able to do that again this time, I'm hoping I can try hypnobirthing with success, I hadn't even heard of it when I was pregnant before!


----------



## Mom2baldie

Hi everyone!









I found out 1 week ago that I am due with #3 late Sept. 04! I am planning my 1st homebirth and 2nd VBAC. Considering having a waterbirth, but dont really mind one way or another...

Right now I am just hoping to make it through the 1st trimester!


----------



## mollysummer

Hi, I'm Summer, 31 year old mother of Hannah, 10. Pregnant now with my second, Due Sept 17 give or take. We are planning a homebirth with midwife and DOula, but not sure if we will be able to since I will likely be classified with Gestational Diabetes (which put me in the high risk category with my first one.) Wish me luck!


----------



## JesseMomme

Wow, it seems like yesturday I was announcing the arrival of Liam on the Birth announcements thread. Really it was only 14 months ago LOL.

I'm Jesse, mother to three boys and DW to Dave and we are expecting our fourth sometime mid-august. Yet another surprise 'oops' baby. Well I wasn't surprised b/c I knew I was ovulating but we threw caution to the wind anyways







I really was trying to "not" get pregnant with everything being so unstable right now, but I'm trying to have faith that once again things will work out somehow. I wasn't too happy with Dh because he didn't believe me when I kept joking "It BETTER be a girl!" until I took my third preg test early last week and it was finally a







(no hcg showed up on the first two tests, I wasn't convinced at all, of course, he was. Men lol) At first I wasn't happy (before getting the official positive) but by the time I snagged two lines to convince Dh I was pretty happy having settled into the idea of another baby for the past month, and so is Dh. My BIL and new roomate is the only one who knows so far, and we're going to keep mum for a while to the rest of the world, as I'm dreading the opinions I know I'm going to hear. I also plan on telling people the baby is due in Sept so we don't get any overdue balongna, just in case.







y
Surprisingly the yuckies and blahs I have mostly evaded, so I'm not knocking that at all, and before you throw a tomato at me I have beem there with the 24 hr sickness. The most I've had is a queasy stomach now and then and needing a ten minute power nap in the afternoons. I hope it's a sign that it's a girl LOL. We are plannning our second UC homebirth as well, I can't wait.


----------



## Jenaka

Hi! I'm Jennifer from MN and DH and I are expecting # 1 in July '04. We're very excited and are planning a MW assisted homebirth. I love reading these posts and look forward to making many new friends here!!!


----------



## shar

Hi, everyone!
I am new to these boards, but not to mothering!
I am due with baby #10 in April '04.
My first was a c/s, the next 2 were vaginal hospital births, then 3 homebirths, followed by 3 vaginal hospital births. (The last was a breech and the dr was so calm and cool! ). We are planning another hospital birth with this baby.
Nice to meet everyone.

Shar


----------



## ketilave

Due Jul/Aug - My dates are a mess and I always go late! Expecting number 3 and planning a homebirth after c-section with #1 and hospital VBAC with CNM for #2. Kids are pretty close in age - seems that my fertility has decided to take the health professions ideas of birth control. 100% on-demand, co-sleeping nursing with no cervical fluid or shifts in body temp and we get a baby. Although terrified about coping I believe this is what is meant for me.


----------



## Meli65

We are expecting #2 in early October. Ds was born at a freestanding birth center in NJ, and I am unsure where this one will be born -- I am leaning towards a home birth, although we are planning to move in late August which is cutting it a little close for me








We are so happy and excited!


----------



## quiverfulmom

I'm pregnant too! I'm about 23 weeks now. I'm supposed to have my first appointment with the midwife today, but it's been cancelled three times now, so we'll see!

This is my fourth baby.

Jenn


----------



## momadance

I'm so happy to be posting in this thread! Due early Oct. with #2. Planning a homebirth and very geeked!~


----------



## momnloveit

I got the two pink lines yesterday! I am very excited for this, our fourth baby and we are planning to have a MW attended homebirth. My 3rd was a waterbirth in a birthing center, but they don't do that in our new State.


----------



## AnaNicole

Thought I'd add my news:
Expecting #4 in late June. Hoping for another homebirth, my midwife is awesome, but waiting to see about this placenta previa I seem to have now. All signs point to it not being an issue but only time will tell.
The other three are Soren, 5/20/94 (home waterbirth); Mirabai, 8/14/96 (home precipitous-almost-waterbirth); and Chiara, 8/29/00 (home good-god-that-was-quite-a-labor-and-look-at-the-size-of-that-HEAD birth).


----------



## taniamariella

I'm pregnant and new here!

This is child number two. I am having a girl! Yippee! (I already have a boy) My due date is April 27, 2004.

Tania


----------



## taniamariella

I am expecting #2 April 27th, 2004 - it's a girl. My first is a boy. Just what I wanted! I had a little scare, they were worried I had low placenta but all is well now. I am starting to feel ready for this baby. (Long story)


----------



## Divina

Pregnant with my 4th, due any day now (due date was actually feb 6). Looks like a boy, so I'll have one DD and 3 DSs, and (since DD is in college) living in a houseful of guys!


----------



## blessed2bamommie

I'm







again with my second child, a year from when our first was born into his Heavenly Father's arms.

Thanks be to God!


----------



## Lucysmama

I'm Katie - I am 6 weeks pregnant with #2 and I'm due in mid-October. I am planning a home water birth after a cesarean. My dd will be two and a half and will be present at the birth, too.


----------



## vegmom

We are due in mid August. This will be baby #2. Hope to have a homebirth if we get in with a midwife. She is currently all booked up, but we are on a waiting list. We will also be taking hypnobirthing classes soon. We used the bradley method last time but it did not work for us and we ended up having a medicated birth with our dd.


----------



## ScooterMama1

Just found out that I am pregnant







and due on 10/21/04.







My ds is almost 19 months old. I don't know whether or not I will do a home birth or hospital birth yet (althought I am leaning toward hospital because I am skittish...)

Warmly,
Pamela


----------



## kimfaith

I'm a new poster, due with baby #2 ( a girl) on april 13 (or 14 or 15- i keep forgetting- is that bad??? haha). planning a natural-as-possible hospital birth. ds will be 3 when baby is born.
best wishes to everyone!!!!


----------



## Greg&Jen

I'm due in July 2004. I'm planning a homebirth and so far am very healthy (though I could use exercise and the midwife says to eat more) and having a normal pregnancy (complete with emotional waves and constipation - yuck).


----------



## bwylde

Hi! I'm due August 6th, 2004 with our second child. I'm probably looking at another section, but still very excited about it!!


----------



## forestmama

Hi! Pregnant with baby #3 EDD is May 20th. Our first two darlings are ages 7 and 3, both girls. For a boy we have picked John Alexander, and for a girl Elizabeth Rain.


----------



## jesikaj

Hi!
Jesika, age 26, married to dh since 7/28/2001. Pg with first, due May 10, 2004. I've had a great pregnancy, no complications and love to feel the babe move. Getting ready, though and I CAN"T WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Shell

Just got the GREAT news officially confirmed from the birthing center -- we're due on November 4, 2004!!! I can't believe it! We are so happy (albeit cautious since we know it's super duper early in the pregnancy - 5 and a half weeks). But mostly we're happy!!!

So now we're all aflutter trying to figure out how and when to tell our folks.


----------



## kama'aina mama

Checking in. Sometime in November I think... long way off! It feels very strange to know so early.


----------



## joanneg57

Hi there,

We are expecting #2 sometime around June 20th, 2004. We'll have the baby at the hospital using the Bradley Method. If all goes well we will come home shortly after the birth. With our first we weren't even gone for 12 hours.

Joanne


----------



## hjohnson

Hi! Currently I am due September 3rd. Mostly guessing on the doc's part since I didn't remember the first day of my last Menstrual Period. Who's is going to remember stuff like that when you are chasing a toddler around? I am guessing somewhere between the end of August and the beginning of Sept. I will have this baby.


----------



## Attached_Mom_to_7

I'm gonna add my info









Rachel, EDD: 11/12/04

This will be our eighth!!!


----------



## kelly

After 2 1/2 years of infertility treatments, finally a BFP with #1!

EDD: November 8, 2004

Thinking sticky thoughts........









Kelly


----------



## Smithie

Rachel, 11/12 is my birthday! It's a great day to be born (not that #8 will actually be born on that day, LOl).

Congratulations, Kelly!


----------



## Attached_Mom_to_7

Yep---,I usually go about a week early, they may change the date when I goto the doc's I don't know....

But ya, that would be cool!!!


----------



## momsgotmilk4two

I'm pregnant







Gosh it feels good to say that since we haven't told anyone yet! :LOL This will be number 3 and by my caluclations due sometime in early/mid November


----------



## Mallori

Hi All!

I'm new here, due on April 5th. I wish I'd have found these forums sooner!!

This will be my third, btw.


----------



## Mrs. Edwards

I'm due April 3!


----------



## krnflwr

Hi Mamas,
I'm currently 9 weeks pregnant w/ #2, due in mid-Oct. My 28 month nursing fiend is holding on strong to her "aboo", so it looks like we'll be tandem nursing. I just found a wonderful OB-midwife practice and I'd love to have a waterbirth this time.
~blessings,
karin & hannah & baby cookie (edd 10-16-04)


----------



## BeauGeek

I'm due October 20th 2004, this will be our 2nd child, our two children will be 17 months apart.

I plan on attempting my VBAC, dont want another cection, it was an awful expereince the first time around, DS was found breech 6 hours into labor (he turned during a contraction), definatly want my VBAC!


----------



## KariM

I'm due August 16, 2004. This will be my second child and my hubby's first.

We are currently under the care of an OB, but have a meeting scheduled for March 23rd to meet with a midwife and are actively exploring the option of a home birth VBAC.

--Kari


----------



## magemom

#5 due Aug 13. Not sure what we plan to do yet. My last doc is not delivering babies, attended homebirth is illegal here (but still possible, carefully) and I have started my OB care with the OB who diagnosed my uterine prolapse. We shall see how this works.


----------



## Steve's Sweety

Kinda new here!

Got my first







ever on 10/7/03, the day before my 28th Bday!







Happy Birthday to Me!









OBOL (Our Bundle of Love), is due 6.14.04! We are seeing a midwife (CNM) and hope for a low intervention birth.

We have 3







: but this will be our first furless kid!


----------



## tresleo

I am pregnant with our fourth baby, due in November. We are planning our first homebirth


----------



## tibdoml

I don't think i posted to this before....

I'm due 4-4-04 with the 4th member of our family! ds #2!
We are in the care of an OB and will have a hospital birth. We're planning on cd'ing and bf'ing as long as possible!!


----------



## Red Dirt Girl

i am pregnant with baby #1, EDD october 25, 2004. we are (at 8 weeks) planning for a homebirth, and trying to find a midwife who will attend. VA is a pain-in-the-booty state for trying to plan a homebirth.

woo hoooooo,
lauren


----------



## scheelimama

Hi,
We are pregnant with #2. My EDD is Nov. 10, 2004. I have a 10 month old girl right now and I have a very strong feeling that this one will be a boy. DD was a week late and I am expecting this one to be late as well, hopefully before Thanksgiving, however! We are planning to deliver at the same cozy, homelike, birth center with the same midwife that delivered dd #1. We are very excited!


----------



## Round Belly

Hello other pregnant mother-
I'm now expecting my 4th, and am feeling quite sick right now. the morning sickness part I can handle but now I have a sinus issue and I'm only 8 weeks so I can't take anything for it. Do you have any suggestions on how to ease sinus pressure and drainage with out drugs?


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

If you can get some boiling hot water in a large coffee cup and put a few drops of tea tree oil in it cover your head with a towel and breath it in it will do wonders. Also saline drops always help along the recovery. I have too be fighting sinus issues my whole pregnancy (I'm 17 weeks with #3) I finally decided to start antibiotics after months of it and it took 4 different rounds of antibiotics to start kicking it (I'm still not 100%) For myself I really have trouble recovering from these things when I'm pregnant, my immune system just gives out on me.

Congrats on #4 I hope one of these tricks will work for you!

"It doesn't matter who you love, or how you love, but that you love" ~Rod McKuen

Pamela Roth


----------



## heatherevond

I am popping out of a silent state to say that we are pregnant again and we are due in November of 2004. I am trying to be as rational as possible until we see the heartbeat at the seven week u/s.

We lost our last baby after finding out there was no heartbeat.


----------



## Simisma

We are pregnant with #3, due Sept 4, 2004. Will either have a Midwife in a hospital or a homebirth. Both previous births were in a hospital, but without any intervention.


----------



## Simisma

I wanted to add: I am 40 and will be 41 at the birth. Sigh, I do feel old when I'm tired, but only then!


----------



## PatchyMama

Hi!

I'm pregnant with #2! Due Date early December... planning on home birthing


----------



## mom2amelia

I'm pregnant too!









Due November 13th with baby #2, joining my almost 3 year old daughter. We tried for 8 months- hoping for kids 3 years apart, and are now delighted that they will be about 3.5 years apart.

As much as dh would love a homebirth, this will be another hospital birth- intervention free the first time, and expect it to be this time too. I just can't beat the price- which will allow me to stay home longer. (dh is a SAHD







)


----------



## croldan9

I'm pregnant with our 1st...due July 10 and it's a boy. No name yet but are kind of leaning towards Jayden. I will be delivering at a hospital.


----------



## Mom2Cora

We're expecting #2 December 1st!!


----------



## becca011906

I'm new here and due with # 3 Aug. 20, 2004. I'm very excited. I'm planing on having a drug free labor (unlike the last two) but will be in a hospital setting with an OB. I hope that things go well!


----------



## becca011906

I'm new here and due with # 3 Aug. 20, 2004. I'm very excited. I'm planing on having a drug free labor (unlike the last two) but will be in a hospital setting with an OB. I hope that things go well!

Becky
SAHM to austin 4 y/o
and abby 21 months
EDD 8/20/04


----------



## sagemama

We are pregnant with our third baby!!! I'm soooooo happy, the timing is great, the kids will each be 2.5 yrs apart, which is perfect for us!

Looking forward to meeting the other November due date mamas

~ Jolene ~

Mama to Sage 4.5
Torin almost 2
and expecting a sweet little babe in Nov!


----------



## Bunches

We are newly pregnant with our first baby and thrilled!!! Due date is December 5th. Just found out!!


----------



## RufusBeans

Pregnant and "due" on April 4, 2004

Don't know whether babe is a boy or a girl


----------



## mamamoo

I just found out I'm expecting baby #4 at the end of the year.







Just hoping to birth him/her in December some time...we already have 2 Nov birthdays. :LOL


----------



## Clementine

Our first little person is technically due on June 29/04, but I'm secretly holding out for July 1







I can't wait to find out then if it's a boy or a girl - and neither can my friends and family who keep asking DH and I if we know :LOL


----------



## MamaDaednu

Well here goes my first post here.
My husband and I are expecting baby #2 (a girl) in early August. Our son Sidney will be turning 3 in November so IMO it's great spacing between the two babes.
I'm with the same midwives as I was with for Sid's birth and if all goes well I'll be having another natural labour in the same freestanding birth centre. I *big heart* my midwives and nurses.

~Daednu


----------



## Tinkymamma

I'm pregnant!

Due December 10th, 2004. Kind of hoping for a girl this time (already have a 7.5 mnth old boy), but having 2 boys would be great.

Also chose a midwife this time, since I wasn't exactly thrilled with my OB/GYN and hospital experience.

My first appointment is on April 20th. Yay!


----------



## Kaliki

I'm expecting my first baby on or about December 23, 2004. I plan to deliver in a birthing center with a midwife, but I haven't picked one yet.


----------



## michray

Preggers here, too! Due Dec 18th with #3. Just found out yesterday so the shock is still wearing off...


----------



## chasmyn

I'm almost afraid to tell anyone. I'm pregnant with my second child, due December 18th, 2004. Our first child, our son, died last June of Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome at the age of 2 years and 8 months old.

We haven't really announced the pregnancy because Hub wants to wait until the Level 2 ultrassound (which we can have at 22 weeks, 16 weeks from now) before we make the announcement. He wants to know the heart is good.

I'm so excited, I want to tell everyone, but I respect Hub's wishes and also understand them. For me, this is exciting no matter what, it's been so long since we've had any good news in our lives.

Chasmyn









Proud Mama to The Mighty Quinn








10/21/2000 - 6/9/2003

Due in December with #2


----------



## Past_VNE

Chasmyn, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You deserve such heartening news. Hugs to you.

You guys can add me to the list. I'm going to be a mid December mommy. We're SOOO excited


----------



## martinanne

I'm joining the fun! I'm expecting our fourth child on December 19th, 2004. I feel very excited, nervous, happy, and nauseous!


----------



## nikirj

Just got a positive this morning! This will be our third, due 12/30/04.


----------



## Mama Faery

Hi!








I'm Renae, I'm 36 weeks pregnant tomorrow with our first, a little boy, and my husband and I are ecstatic!








We're due May 19th and we plan to have a natural hospital birth with the aid of Hypnobirthing and whatever else we pull out of our sleeves that fateful day! :LOL
I have the feeling that I will go into labor a little earlier than the 19th, I don't know, but I just feel it. We'll see if I'm right in a few weeks!
Thanks for the warm welcome to this great forum!


----------



## Jenelle

Hi, I am Jenelle... Due December 30 for now. We will be going the doctor/hospital route. Our insurance pays all but $15 of that. Plus I'm too big of a weenie and I have to have an epidural. Is that a bad word around here?


----------



## clynnr

Hi there! I'm pregnant too! Due November 2nd. Congrats and good luck to all the mamas!

Lynn


----------



## Tanibani

I'm due June 27, 2nd baby.

Homebirth


----------



## tresleo

There are certainly alot of momma's having their fourth baby


----------



## EnviroBecca

EnviroBaby is expected in late December...or maybe early January, given my family's track record. I was born a week after my due date and the day after Mother's Day!









I can't believe I'm finally going to be a mama!!!


----------



## airybabymom

I'm expecting my third baby. I'm 39 yrs old. I will be delivering in a hospital with a doula.


----------



## airybabymom

I'm expecting my third baby at the end of Septmember 2004. I'm 39 yrs old. I will be delivering in a hospital with a doula.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## RBinTEX

Thirty-nine! I thought I was the oldest pregnant woman alive at 38! Congratulations. My oldest was also born in 92. This will be my fourth, due in Oct.

Raye


----------



## Lilguymommy

I'm joining in on this party too!! My edd is 1/05/05!! This #4!


----------



## Ivarson

I'm due with number two around 1/7/05. I'm planning a water birth in a hospital with my doula that assisted me on my first child's birth. No pain meds again, all natural....


----------



## Mama2Girls+1

I pregnant with number 3! Due September 18, 2004

Having a VBAC at a hospital with a doula present!


----------



## MonikitaUT

This is my first baby, and I'm planning on a home water birth with a midwife. My due date is 11/8/2004.

Monica


----------



## mum2tori

We are expecting our third child







on September 17, 2004 or there abouts.







We are already half way there.


----------



## AAHmom

Preggers here too. Just found out tonight. Looks like #4 will be arriving 1-6-05 or somewhere in there.


----------



## whitecrew4

Planning on a VBAC around 1/8/05. Just found out


----------



## Brisen

I'm due in Sept with baby #3


----------



## Nelybel

OK - I guess stating it here helps make it official in my mind. I'm pregnant. I'm thinking that 5 different pregnancy tests can't be wrong.









This is number 2 and ds is now 15 months and still nursing. Hopefully that will continue as I'm hoping to tandem...despite my somewhat freaked out dh.(about the tandem thing...not the pregnancy thing. Its odd - he's been very supportive of my nursing...but something about tandeming is creeping him out.)

Also, I'm a little concerned about finding the kind of birth support I want. I had an unwanted c-section and am hoping for a vbac. Unfortunately, my area seems a little bit regressive in that area. Sigh. Have just been online looking for midwives. Wish me luck.

We're excited. We've been trying a few months cause ds took a while to concieve and we're both older. So, we're really thrilled about this pregnancy too.









J


----------



## Dahlia

Hi! I am pregnant with number 3. I am not sure when I am due around end of January I think. I'll update when I have an exact due date. My first 2 births were quite traumatic and both ended in c-sections so I am hoping for a vbac birth (if possible then an hbac birth). Haven't started looking into anything yet as I just found out last week so you all are one of the first to know!!!

Dahlia


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2

Hi








I am pg with ds#2. I have a history of early labor and gestational diabetes to the point of insulin shots twice a day. I expect that I will be having this dear babe the 2nd or 3rd week of Aug. My edd is Sept 2nd. Congrats mamas!!!


----------



## NeKisha

I'm new here (hi everyone!) and due to be a new mumma in early December. I couldn't be happier









*NeKisha*


----------



## tofumama

Still in shock....due with #3 at the end of Jan, but my babes usually come early so...we'll see! I'd love to go to term!


----------



## mamasboys4me

due around Nov. 10th or so, with my third!!! I'll be happy either way, but after two boys, lots of pink would be nice


----------



## LianneM

Me me meee! Due late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## Chiku

Hi, I'm new here and pregnant with #1 after a miscarriage last month. This is actually my first cycle after the m/c, and we were actually planning to wait another month before trying again, but here we are!! I'm excited, but nervous and of course hoping things go well this this time.

Haven't been to the midwife yet, but I should be due around Feb.1 based on my charting.


----------



## Boobs

Me, too! Me, too!!







Just found out this morning. Due in February 2005. This will be my second, dh's first! I'm so excited to find a midwife. Keeping fingers crossed I can find one nearby.
I'm hoping to have a VBAC at home!

Tracie (joining the big belly club)


----------



## shalena

Due with #1 approx Dec 20th


----------



## manda

We're due August 15th with our first, a little girl we've named Madeleine Theresa. We're planning a home waterbirth with a midwife and a doula, if we can ever find the latter. (Apparently August is vacation month for doulas here in the Bay Area, grin!)

So far I love being pregnant. I'm having a very easy time, and I feel really healthy and happy and calm. We absolutely can't wait to meet Maddie.


----------



## 3 little birds

Hi! I'm due Jan 31, 2005 with #4. This will make 4 kids, 5 and under.(I can't even believe it!). We are planning our second home VBAC waterbirth.
Congrats mamas!
I guess I'll have to change my user id.


----------



## ParkersMama

Hey







. I'm due with baby #2 on or about January 27th, 2005. I am still searching for a VBAC midwife in my area, with little success. My oldest is 2.5 and still nursing a few times a day, and my M/S is just starting .... I had it really bad with Parker.


----------



## 3 little birds

woops, sorry.


----------



## Ivarson

I was due on 1/05 but not anymore. I lost the baby at 8 weeks...no heartbeat on the u/s. Had a D&C. I'm so sad. I can't wait to try again, but I'm so scared to as well. I wish all you mamas luck and I'm so happy for all of you. Guess I don't need to be on this thread anymore. Wish I was!


----------



## Debsy

I am here!!! We are happily expectin our 4th child!!







Edd: February 10th 2005!!!







Leslie.....(((hugs))) be gentle with yourself and you and your little one will be in my thoughts and prayers.














es


----------



## mezzaluna

our 1st baby is due 11/29/04... i'm just starting to show a bit, and i'm impatiently waiting to feel the baby kick for the first time (i'm 15 weeks now)

i have some pre-existing high blood pressure issues and family history of pre-eclampsia, so i'm going for a hospital birth with OB and a doula. i'm hoping that a natural childbirth with help from a doula will keep my blood pressure low during delivery and keep me and my baby happy and healthy!

-rosemary


----------



## 3 little birds

mezzaluna,
My friend developed high blood pressure and her ob prescribed meds but they made her feel spacey and she was worried about side effects (the pamphlet warned not to use while nursing so she figured using while pregnant had to be worse). She was using my midwife as a doula for her hospital birth and the midwife told her to eat a cucumber every day. Her blood pressure stayed down and she didn't need any meds. Her ob kept calling her "cucumber girl".


----------



## mezzaluna

cool - i love cucumbers







thanks for the tip!

my BP was high in the first few weeks, but is now lower than it's ever been in my life! it's been normal since 7 or 8 weeks pregnant, and i'm just hoping to ride that as long as possible... trying to exercise regularly, eat more protein, and just chill out. i haven't had to go on meds, was taking baby aspirin in the 1st trimester on rec. of the high-risk OB. he also recommended calcium, vitamin c and vitamin e, which i'm continuing on. so at the moment, i'm feeling pretty hopeful!

-rosemary


----------



## wtchyhlr

Hi, adding myself to the Roll Call. I'm 5 weeks pregnant and still in shock. I never thought it would happen.

Joy


----------



## Lousli

I'm pregnant with number 2, due in early February. However, my daughter was 4 weeks early, and we have a million January birthdays in my family and dh's (including his) so I'm kind of thinking it could be January. I'm really excited to be here!


----------



## Kimberlytm

I'm pg too!
I'm due 1/9/05. this will be number 2. I plan on giving birth at the Birthing Center with midwives. congrats to all.


----------



## Parthenia

I'm due Jan 26, '05 with #2! This one, like the last one, was a pleasant surprise. We're planning a homebirth, and are trying to narrow down which midwives we'll go with. We've liked all the ones we've met, they're all competent and have great references, and I loved them all as people! Tough decision I'm glad to be in a position to have to make, on so many levels!


----------



## I Fly

I can't believe it. We are pregnant with #2, due 2/28/05. I feel like I'm having dejavu (sp?) because the dates are almost exactly the same as ds's! We set up a meeting with a midwife doing homebirths in our area. Wow. Am in shock!


----------



## sweetpeasmom

I'm pregnant with number 2.
Due sometime mid January!


----------



## seren

Am expecting # 3 in February!


----------



## Jlcampbellkidz

Pregnancy #3 Baby #2 Due date:First Week in August 2004
Expecting a Girl, with a midwife assisted hospital natural delivery with Hubby and Best Friend/Doula.


----------



## wildfarmsmama

I'm pregnant again!! Due with # 4 (and last!) Feb 7 .........The 3rd surprise and 3rd to be born at home with the same beloved midwife.


----------



## Pinoikoi

New to this forum, just found out pg. I'm Gretchen- this will be #5. Due date unknown as of yet.


----------



## insomniamama

New here!

We're expecting our second son sometime around August 24th. we are thrilled, and so is his 2 year-old big Brother!

-insomniamama


----------



## milk_maker

Hoping to have a successful pregnancy. This will be my first birth if all goes well. EDD - 2/17/05

Shy


----------



## earthmama007

Just found out this AM that we will be welcoming a little bean sometime in March 05-I think! :LOL This is a surprise. It will be our third baby. Planned HB with the same MW that delivered our other children! Woohoo! I am excited.


----------



## cholderby

I'm in Germany for a couple of weeks on business. I took a test over the weekend (I don't speak German so I spent about THREE hours translating every word in the package insert). I'm pregnant! I won't be back to the States until the end of the week, so I haven't seen a doctor or even told DH yet (this is #1 for us). I'm thinking I must be due in early March.


----------



## Quindin

Had a test today after feeling weird for a couple of weeks and it was ++++++ !!!
This will be our 4th child and 6th pregnancy (lost 3 babies - 2 of them twins) so I hope I won't feel so nervous this time...
Can't really wrap my brain around it yet but needed to share the news here before, since we are not telling people we know until September.


----------



## cmb

I just took a test this morning. I had signs and sx of my period coming, which was confusing because I also had a strong feeling I am pregnant. Took the test and it is positive. It is very early--I'll be due in March. We are thrilled! This is #2 and I took a long time with our first!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Raven

Just wanted to say CONGRATS to all the mama's-to-be!


----------



## ladyelmo1

Got a positive this morning!!!! This is third pg for me, one 3yo dd, one loss in April. Due March 16th and am telling all my friends and family!! I can't keep a secret at all









-Melissa


----------



## doodlebirds

I am pg with #3 a girl and I am due OCt 9, 2004.


----------



## jiminy

This is our first bubby and my due date is Feb 12th. Very nervous, but Very excited!


----------



## BlueMoonTime

This is pregnancy #2 for us, and little Alexis Alexandra is due on October 31st. I'm now 25 wks and 1 day


----------



## kater07

I'm Pregnant with #2!

Due in February

Planning a hospital birth but hoping to find a miracle that will allow me to have a home birth


----------



## Azreial

I'm pregnant with #2 for me #1 for dh

I'm due January 28, 2005, but since I was quite late (2.5 weeks!) with ds I expect to go late this time around.

I'm going to have a hospital birth. Hopefully with a midwife attending


----------



## brandywine

Just found out tonight! Approx due date is March 24. Hoping for a home waterbirth.


----------



## knittinforfun

i think i am pg. weord things going on here (pos, home etst neg doc test )
this is techinacally #4 for us and second baby conceieved on clomid.
if quant comes back ok on friday i will be edd 3/29/05


----------



## zonapellucida

13 weeks right now with number 7. Due January 23,05


----------



## Mama2Chloe

Hi! I'm pregnant with my #2! Edd is 25 Feb 05!







We are so excited! #1 will be a big sister when she is 2 years and 1 month old. She is still my little nursling though. I just hope that we make it to tandem.







I'll see you all around the board. Take care!


----------



## careyk

I'm pregnant with #3. My due date is August 14. I already have two girls: Samantha 3.5 and Savannah 21 months. I plan on have a natural delivery this time around. We're pretty sure this blessing from God is a boy.


----------



## crat19

I'm newly pg w/ #2, edd beginning of April 2005! Very excited and nervous too. Ds #1 born 4/25/03 and will be a WONDERFUL big bro! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## QuietTempest

Hi! My name's Sandy. I'm new here. My bf, Brian, and I are expecting our first on Sept. 13th. It's a girl according to the u/s!







We're naming her Katherine Brianna. We're planning for a waterbirth at a nearby birthing center. I'm so excited!


----------



## KristyPayne

Hi, I'm Kristy! I'm pregnant with #3. Due March 28th, 2005. I havent had an ultrasound done yet. But my first doctors visit is August 12th. I'm looking forward to it. I have a feeling I'm futher along then they think. We are hoping for a boy! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Elizabuddy'smama

I'm Jordan and I'm pregnant with my second. I just found out a few days ago. The due date is April 5th, 2005. Yea!!!


----------



## fiberwoman

Hello,

I am a 36 year old mother to two with a boy on the way around the end of September. I will be VBACing at a free-standing birth center assisted by midwives. I just found this forum and I love it!


----------



## nznavo

Hi,
I'm pregnant with my first, due Nov 4.
Where I live it's compulsory to have a hospital birth (which I didn't want) but I have a doula and a great hands-off doctor and am feeling good about it.
It's lovely to find this forum.


----------



## nursejenny

I'm also expecting but I guess the announcement is a little late. My due date was July 26th and I'm still pregant







. We are planning a homebirth with a lay midwife. Any day would be good!
Jenny







,














wife to bill







, mom to 3 yr old payden







, baby boy due 14 dys ago :binky







, nala and zimmer







:







:


----------



## prophetmother

I got a







this morning and our little one is due April 17th, 2005. We're planning to give birth at a nearby birthing center. Prayers for a healthy pregnancy to all!


----------



## zannster

Wow, this really goes back a long time!

I'm pregnant with #1, due January 7, 2005.









-Suzanne


----------



## nessiemonstah

I am due on 22nd Dec, so a christmas baby.
This will be my second, I have a 4 1/2 year old daughter.


----------



## love bug

Finally blessed with #2 on the way. Due April 22 2005.


----------



## speedknitter

We also have an April 22, 2005 due date - hoping for good







this time!


----------



## Velvet005

*#1 on the way !!!*.

I found out on 8/19









Myob/gyn appointment isn't until 9/8 so I am not sure when the edd is. I'm guessing at the end of Apr or 1st of May


----------



## LittleMonkeyMom

And we couldn't be happier.







This little one should make his/her arrival this spring. I hope to have a due date after my first OB appt on September 1.


----------



## 4given

Proud mommy of Christian, 14 months and pregnant with unknown Feb. 28, 2005!








Stacey


----------



## JesiLynne

Adopted Mommy to Crystal age 5 years. Birth mommy to Connor, age 12 months, Due with POSSIBLY 2 ( but at least one) Jan. 3 2005!


----------



## sugamagmama

I am pregnant with my second child, due March 9th, 2005

Mommy to Fiona Rose 9/3/02







and wife to Dan


----------



## sparklemama

I'm due May 6th with our second child!


----------



## Raven




----------



## earthmama007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raven*


















What are you up to??? LOL :LOL


----------



## veggiemommy

I'm due February 21st with my third. I have a dd that will be two on October 21st and a ds that will be 4 on December 10th!

Glad to be here!!

Holly


----------



## Peace4you

I'm pregnant with baby #1 and she's a girl. I'm not healthy so I'm going to have a "home birth in the hospital" with a doula. I'm due January 19, 2005!!

Jen


----------



## threeforme2005

Pregnant with #3! We are thinking blue with this one







EDD 2.25.05


----------



## mamajessica

Pregnant with #1 (surprise gender!) due 1/11/05!


----------



## robugmum

Just found out today! I'm pregnant with #3 - the first one we've actually planned! Due sometime in the first week of June 2005.


----------



## Mama Bee

Whew! Finally another June... I can post!

We're expecting our second child in mid June. I am sooo excited!


----------



## carlasher

I am due with baby #1 in March 05


----------



## Celtain

Due on jan 8th 2005 here. This will be our last baby







so i am enjoying every minute of this pregnancy!!!


----------



## HelloKitty

Pregnant with #4 - due in February! This will *probably* be our last baby


----------



## sunshinegal

I am due with #3- edd 10-25-04 and it will be a girl- Fiona


----------



## Chaja

Whoo Hooo!!! Number 2 is on its way!!!









My little munchkin is due 5/5/05!!!

My ds will only be 21 mos -- Yikes!!







:

I'm very excited and so is my DH - now that he's over the shock!!!


----------



## ashleep

: Our first baby is expected in mid-October, sex is unknown, and we are planning a home waterbirth!







:


----------



## crysmomofthree

Yeah we are due with baby #4 in June 2005, We have three boys so hoping this will be the girl
crystal


----------



## Aaudreysmom

We are expecting this bebe on May 30ith 2005


----------



## peacenlove

!!!
I am due May 4th 2005!! my ds is also a May baby, May 1st !!

We are very happy






























peace kathleen


----------



## jamaicanmom

Expecting #3 ...due date October 10, 2004...
First we wanted to do a home birth with midwives, but have decided that midwives will take less active roll and hubby wants to deliver this baby








May sound funny, but I'm actually looking forward to labor and really happy about being at home. There are a few ppl that think they are going to be supporting me through labor but we've decided we just want hubby and midwives there...so we'll just say 'oops labor went too fast...we didn't have time to call you..sorry" to everyone else. Not selling tickets to this one!


----------



## CathToria

pregnant with baby #3. I am due mid May. This will probably be our last child


----------



## Huny2him

I'm due Feb 18, 2005 with my 3rd child and thrilled.

Tina
Mama to







(03-06-99) and







: (04-11-03) and expecting someone just as wonderful....soon.
Never forgetting







(05-26-95) 6 weeks


----------



## liawbh

Due 4/19/05 w/#2. Just decided to deliver at the water birth center,instead of hospital with cnm.


----------



## Wopgirl

Hi! I'm new to the Mothering online community, and figured my first order of business should be to join the Due Date Club.

This is my first baby and we're due on December 19th.







Can't believe my belly's going to get even bigger than this!









--Adriana


----------



## umefey

Congrats to all of the pregnant mommas here!

I am pregnant with my second child.. my first is Amelie, she is coming up on two years here pretty soon(feb)
I'm having a boy around December 30. hehe
I'm very excited, but a little scared this time.. hehe.


----------



## BeautyVirgoLeo

I am due with my First Baby, due July 15th, 2005. I am planning on having a natural birth with no drugs in a hospital but that is subject to change. My name is Christine. I am hoping for a baby boy but lately I have been hoping for a girl.


----------



## geomama

: I'm pregnant with #1. So excited







to finally become a mother - haven't waited too long (i'm 25) but seems like it since I have wanted a baby since I was probably 12. EDD is February 4th, although the ultrasound measurements say February 1st. A Ground Hog's day baby maybe? I'm having a boy, which we're very happy about. In the process of name-picking now. Planning a homebirth with midwife and husband-coached. Also plan to breastfeed







, co-sleep







, cloth diaper







:, AP and







. Would like to knit







a lot of cute stuff for this little one but really busy so we'll see.

Anyway, congrats to all the other expectant moms!


----------



## welldone

I'm due with our second child on 3/13/05. We're hoping for a homebirth or natural hospital birth - haven't decided!


----------



## Bella'smamma

I'm pregnant with my second child and am a SAHM to Isabella Rose who is just about 10 months. This is the best job in the world!!!







:
We are planning an in home waterbirth w/ our midwife. Isabella was delivered at a birthing center which was actually at my midwifes' residence. She added the office onto to her home which is on Lake Tapps. I planned a waterbirth but Bella was kinda stuck, so it was legs spread on the bed. (I know TMI)
I switched midwives for this pregnancy because m/w #1 delivered 2 babies before me (yes I was there laboring too) and then had another woman came in after me! Needless to say I felt a little rushed to free up the bed. We stayed only an hour after the birth! Not enough time to bond.
So that's my story. Oh I'm due Feb 17th. Everyone is sure it's a boy, but not me. We are choosing not to find out the sex


----------



## aja-belly

i'm pregnant, due june 11th. we have been trying for 5 years with fertility treatments, herbs, diet and lifestyle changes.

i have had 3 early mc's. but my hcg numbers are rising nicely, and i have a sonogram on october 25th.

i am planning to use a midwife and have a homebirth.

aja


----------



## triste

Lost my baby 10/9/04

Wish everyone lots of luck!!


----------



## aquarianmom

I am pregnant with my first. EDD March 8, 2005. I am so excited. DH and I are considering all of the options: water birth with a midwife, cosleeping, breastfeeding(for sure) no diapers, baby wearing. I just can't wait. I was a nervous wreck until the ultrasound and now I am really happy. I am 34 but will be 35 when he/she comes.


----------



## mmgarda

According to my calculations, I'm due July 23rd. This is our second and we'll likely be doing a midwife assisted birth, either in a center or at home. WOOO HOOO!! Both of ours were conceived in one try! Nice!


----------



## Mama Lori

Hi, I'm Lori, I'm pregnant with #2, planning a homebirth. #1 (6yo ds) was born at home too. I'm due June 5th!


----------



## ~Nikki~

I'm due around June 9th, 2005 with my second child. I'm hoping to have a VBAC with a midwife. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## SharonAnne

I'm Sharon-anne, pregnant with my first, and due around June 20th. I'm planning a home birth with a midwife.







:


----------



## mmgarda

Hi Everyone,

I miscarried last night, so I'm unsubscribing to this list. Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## LoveChild421

Hi there! Congrats to all! I'm 17 weeks as we speak- due March 24, 2005. This will be my first baby- my boyfriend and I are sooooooo excited! I know that although having a baby while you are not married yet, in college, and not "financially set" (like most people ever are) is a bit unconventional- but this child is so wanted and planned by our hearts and our souls. I'm 20 and I truly feel like it would have been impossible to wait til I'm in my late 20s or 30s like most of my friends "plan" to do- having a child is rarely a rational decision and this is truly my hearts desire and I'm so happy we conceived this precious child so effortlessly under the July full moon.

My midwife feels like it is a boy due to positioning, heartrate,and mainly her intuition (and mine). If it is- we will welcome Charles Grey in late March/ early April!


----------



## darkstar

Woohoo... ready for #2. I am really excited!1








darkstar


----------



## cvsprague

I am pregnant with our second baby, due in early May. We are delivering at a hospital with a CNM. Had DS in 3/00, in a hospital with a very open-minded, supportive OB who has since left her practice in our close-minded, sue-happy community.







Anyway, I'm looking forward to the midwife approach this time around and hope to have a water labor and perhaps birth. DH is hoping to have a hand in catching this baby, literally!







I've been feeling much more nauseous and much less tired with this one, than I did with DS. Maybe a girl?! We'll see, I just want him or her to be as healthy and happy as DS has been.


----------



## NightOwl

I just got a faint positive this morning! I figure I'm due June 30, 2005. This is my first pregnancy!


----------



## WestCoastMama

Hi,

I am expecting my second child in early May. My due date is 05-05-05 - wouldn't that be a great birthdate?! My ds, born 10/01 was 15 days late though so I won't count on the exact due date coming true







! I'm planning to have a VBAC with the same wonderful midwives who were with me for ds' birth.


----------



## Munki'sMom

Hi! I'm Tammy pg with girl #2 and due Feb 26th!!!!


----------



## Mama2Lennon

An ultrasound gave an edd of January 25 ... I hope the baby comes in early February though. Ds #1 is a February baby and I love the birthstone! Didn't want the ultrasound but the baby "tricked" me with two normal periods that came right on time and now I don't know when I actually conceived.! Planning a freebirth in water with mw as a back-up.


----------



## stacyg

My "due date" is November 27 ~ only 5 1/2 weeks left!!! It'll be my second baby ~ praying it comes early!! Baby #1 came a week early...we'll see!


----------



## Twindividual

I'm expecting twins on about December 24, 2004. The original due date was January 14, 2005. It has been adjusted because term for twins is 37 weeks, not 40.

I've got one of each; a girl and a boy!







I'll be delivering at a maternity hospital with my midwife who will act as a doula. There are no midwives in my surrounding area who would deliver twins at home.


----------



## mamabike

Hi, I'm expecting #2 on June 29







We're planning a midwife assisted waterbirth at home.


----------



## gargoylelib

Hello,

Thought I'd join the growing list! I am due Feb 19, 2005 with
my first and I am terrified/excited! Love this site








Libbie


----------



## peacenlove

congratulations! and welcome to mothering!


----------



## kimbalicious

Thought I would finally sign up! Expecting #2 on or about Feb 9, 2005. DS (12/01/01) is as excited as Mama & Papa! This little monkey will be born at the Hospital with the aid of the same midwives as delivered her/his big brother.


----------



## ishtarmaia

O.k., I've only got about 6-8 more weeks to go, so I guess I'll sign up!







We are planning another unassisted homebirth, although I don't like the term "unassisted" because it belittles all the help and support I will be recieving from family and friends who will be present. My mom will be here for the first time (we lived in NM for the first 2 births) and she is so excited she can hardly stand it! We are all excited and looking forward to another beautiful, gentle, intimate birth. The belly is gettin' really round right about now with nowhere to go but OUT!







YAY!!!! Many blessings to all on your respective journeys!

Love and light,


----------



## sinsaratea

Found out saturday that I'm pregnant! I'm about 6 weeks along now and we are very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sara


----------



## fuzzypeach

Hi all









I'm pregnant.. about ten weeks along, due early early June. This will be mine and my husband's first baby!


----------



## fuzzypeach

Hi all









I'm pregnant.. about ten weeks along, due early early June. This will be mine and my husband's first baby!

Planning on delivering naturally in my hospital's birth center with a certified nurse-midwife.


----------



## liamandpipersmama

I'm Laura preggo with #3. I'm due in april and planning on a homebirth and might let the midwife come


----------



## sophie69

Hi Everyone!!

I'm Pregnant!!!









This is my 3rd now as I also have a little girl called Charlotte ( charlie ) who's 4 and a little boy Harvey who's 2 on 10th dec.

My edd is somewhere between 30th june and 5th july....i'm not completly sure as my cycle length varied.lol.but im sure its more 5th july as i only got faint positives when i first tested.

Anyway thats it for me, hope everyone has happy and healthy pregnancy and if anyone is due same time as me feel free to send a private message!!

Sophie


----------



## CarolynW

Hello!
I'm 10 weeks pregnant, 4th pregnancy- our third child was miscarried about 19 months ago- I have two beautiful daughters, aged 7 & 5, who are hoping that this baby "keeps growing", so that they will have a little brother or sister.

Happy to be on this list- I was on the "PGAP" list when I had our first child (anyone here remember that!?!) - and I found a lot of support there for co-sleeping and extended nursing.

I look forward to "meeting" many of you!


----------



## momma_kitty2004

I am very excited but scared.







This is our first and were engadged not married yet.







I am due in July on the 4th and im almost 8 wks along.
My fiancee was diagnosed with aspergers syndrome when he was 3. So he has had a tough road since he was born. His family is concerned that he cant financially support this baby and that I will be doing it all on my own. It is okay with me to financially support the baby on my own cause i know that he is there for me emotionally. This morning i didnt have time to grab breakfast so he marched me to a mcds and he bought me some food. I am worried that this baby is going to be autistic too with the same developmental disorder the daddy has. I am praying not cause it has been known to skip generations. So ladies pllllzzzzz any thoughts, concerns, advice.

-Ladies if you need some help about autistic children who have the same symptons as Aspergers or who have been diagnosed plz feel free to email me or just reply. Ill be glad to help in any way i can.























:


----------



## earthmama007

momma kitty~ I think in the Parents as Partners forum there was a thread about spouses with Aspergers. Check it out because I am sure some of the people there might have some insights. BTW, WELCOME! Good luck with this pregnancy and enjoy it.


----------



## anamama

Hi! I'm Ana and I'm due on July 17, 2005!


----------



## valeria_vi

Hi

I am Valeria and I'm due with our first baby on May 27, 2005


----------



## Serenity

Just found out I'm pregnant with baby #2 and so excited! This one took much longer to conceive than the first but am so happy now. Due date is July 29, 2005, I'm about 4 weeks. Hoping for a home birth this time! --Karen


----------



## cciele

Preggers here with #2! I'm very excited to join you all









Estimated due date: 7/24/2004

Cathy


----------



## Skim

Pregnant with #2, due July 22, 2005. We're planning a home birth, as we did with dd.

Excited to join you all here!

Kim


----------



## echodonn

We are looking foward to our new baby during the full moon at the end of May beginning of June 2005, (I haven't checked the lunar calandar yet!) We are truely blessed to be having another baby.







We enjoyed working on this baby from June thru August. Gemini is a special time for us I guess! Planning a midwives homebirth is like planning a party at your house where the expecting mother gets to build a friendship or improve a friendship with their midwife.







I feel it's a lot easier to listen to my body with the second baby. We are truely blessed
Peace, Eileen


----------



## mmgarda

Well, after a m/c in mid-Oct, I'm shocked to discover another bun in the oven!

I go for my first appointment this Friday, but I believe I'm about 4-5 weeks along and the due date is July 21, 2005.

We already have one little peanut (DS, 3 yo) but have been wanting this bean for a while. Lots of sticky vibes, please!


----------



## Jennifer3141

Hi! I'm Jen, and the proud mama of my nursling Pauline.

Pauline is going to be a big sister next summer, which is really hard for me to believe because she's such a little peanut herself.

But there it is. My new belly bean is growing.









Jen


----------



## kirei

I'm pregnant, and expecting a baby girl around January 10th.









Only 6 more weeks to go! I'm hoping she decides to come a bit early.









Oh, and I'm planning on having a water birth at the hospital, assisted by a midwife.


----------



## darsmama

Congrats Kirei!

I just found out I'm pregnant again on November 30th! I'm thinking this will be an end of July beginning of August baby!!!


----------



## UrbanPlanter

I'm here, too, preggers with #2 due 8/5/04


----------



## Froggie

...and I can't wait till my e.d.d. 1/10-14/05 or so


----------



## ex-stasis

Hello everyone! I am pg with #1 and due on June 5 2005. I'm really excited to start posting in the Mothering.com community, so I figure this is a great place to start.









DH and I are planning a homebirth with my midwife and now looking into the possibility of a waterbirth at home! It's so exciting. I'm a student, so I'll have lots of time to prepare for baby before s/he comes and lots of time to get into AP afterwards. I'm really looking forward to it. Also, DH works at home, so there'll be lots of love and attention for our little one.


----------



## heldt123

Hi everyone! We're expecting Aug 11, 2005. I am currently looking for a midwife and may consider a homebirth or birth at a birthing center if available. First birth was at a hospital and waaaay to medicalicized.


----------



## Lila

Hi! We're expecting girl #3 the first week of April 2005. Dd#1 was a traumatic hospital c-section. Dd#2 was a 10lb, 4oz, military presentation home VBAC with midwife. NOT A SINGLE STITCH THANKS TO PERINEAL MASSAGE AND MIDWIFE'S HOT COMPRESS! Lord willing, dd#3 will be born at home with same, loving midwife.


----------



## cocogoddess

I am pregnant with baby #2. My due date is March 28th and my husband and I are having another girl.

Hopefully this baby will come early like our first did


----------



## Eaglevoice

Hi I am pregnant with baby #1. I am due around May 28th. I'm planning a home waterbirth where DH is planning on catching the baby! I'm so excited!









Jenn


----------



## mtnsunshinemama

My husband and I are pregnant with our first and we are sooo thrilled! We are planning a homebirth with our friend/midwife around August 26th!


----------



## Fluffhead

Due 6-8-05 with #3








Planning to birth at a birthing center with my midwife and OB. DH is already so involved in this pregnancy and I know he will be instrumental in the birthing process as well.


----------



## AllyRae

I'm pregnant with #2, due September 7th. Our first pregnancy ended in a 3 day induction with vacuum...this time we're striving for a waterbirth, and are considering a homebirth...


----------



## cherubess

hi,

Our baby is due 28th July.

We plan to have a hospital delivery.


----------



## cj'smommy

Hi. I'm pregnant with #2 and due September 15th.


----------



## berkeleyp

Preggers again! Due in May again! lost my first last May at term. Julianna died in the birth canal minutes before popping out







after a beautiful water labor at home.

Our new little angel will hopefully arrive around May 17th and we're planning another beautiful water homebirth with the same 2 midwives, dh, and my mom. Praying that all goes well. Can't wait to use all the cloth diapers I bought last year, co-sleep, bf, etc.

Congrats to all of us!







:


----------



## Spookygirl

Can you please remove me from the due date list? Thank you.


----------



## meliemom

weeeeeeee!! just found out we are expecting new baby about Sept 25!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty

Well, after leavng this board back in Sept after loosing my last baby at 12 weeks (sept 7th) we had a cancer scare and had to go in for a d&c 2 days later (sept 9th). They monitored my HCG levels to make sure they zeroed out and on Sept 18th they gave me a depo shot. WELL...... even tho I JUST had a d&C was given a depo shot AND breastfeed still I concieved on Oct 3rd. Ofcourse WE didnt know. Not until Jan 10th anyway. I was havign some preg symptoms but ignored them since the depo can give you some. I bleed on Dec 3 and then spotted the next week called in and was told that can be totally normal since my depo renewal was comming up (dec 28th). Well they gve you 2 weeks from your renewal date to get your next shot which covered me until Jan 11th. Well my preg sympoms didnt get better, they actually got a bit worse. Started feeling heavy in my gut and my clothing started not fitting. I assumed I ate too much for the holidays (who doesnt?) lol. But on Sunday Jan 9th we bought a preg test at the store. Figured we should start testing ever so often since we were planning on not getting back on depo so that we could concieve by sept of this year. (Depo takes anywhere from 6 mnths to 1.5years to truely wear off adn allow your fertility to return. Last time I was on it it took 6 mnths to concieve my oldest son.) Imagine OUR surprise when the pee test came back POSITIVe already! OMG! We assumed that the depo wore off early (remember I bleeed in early Dec) and that I was just a few weeks preg. Well MW office had me go in for a beta hcg blood draw which showed very high level of hcg, So in to the clinic the next day for an ultrasound. ANOTHER shock! We not only were pregnant but 16 weeks preg already! Thats almost 4 mnths! Got to see that its anotehr boy. Im a little bumed about that I really wanted a girl. Not sure how Im goign to handle 3 boys! lol. They found a spot on teh babys heart but it is proberly nothing. Having a level 2 sono on Feb 2 to get a better look. Also, since my lining wasnt completely built up from havign teh d&c the baby implanted on my cervix. It has moved some (they are sayign this is why I bleed in early dec now) but it is still sitting on the os about 1/4 of the way on teh cervix.







This means that if it doesnt move I can not hav a natural birth. I wont be able to even go into labor since my cervix dialating would disconect teh placenta causing placenta previa and could kill the baby before we could birth it since the baby depends on the placenta untilt aht first breath. They say I have time stillf or it to move and I SO hope it does. I was plannign on a home waterbirth with a midwife this time. And really dont want that shot down. Anyway, thats me! Proberly the only woman you will ever hear say.. *I got preg ont eh depo!* Most people who say that actually got preg a few days before gettign thier shot but I actually concieved ON depo, 3 weeks after a d&c WHILE breastfeeding. So Hubby and I are very excited to meet this lil bean who was so inpaitent to come back to us.









EDD June 27th But they can only give me this by using the babys size/weight and estimating. Only problem with that is that they estimate on an average birth weight of 7.5 lbs. HAHAHAHA. I have 9lb babies. So I think we will be closer to July 4th.

Jamie


----------



## counterGOPI

My husband and I just found out yesteday I am 3 weeks pregnant so i should be due around end of september but well know for sure soon and ill update!We got pregant on our first try which seems amazing to me b/c for aa long time i was convinved i couldnt have kids. My husband is beyond thrilled.
we are both Vegan and devotees of Lord Krsna so i wish to have a midwife at home birth but we have to see what our insurance covers b/c unfortunetly we dont have a lot of money. I hope to never give my baby a plastic nipple and for him/or her to only breastfeed the first 6 months at least. I don't know much else right now. I have a lot to research! I guess thats it for now!








Nicole


----------



## xansmama04

We found out Friday (two days ago) that I'm pregnant with #2. I told my best friend and hubby told his older brother, but THAT'S IT! So now you all know too! But I figure none of you know my mom or mother in law, so it's pretty safe.







We think the baby will come at the end of September 2005. I'll edit when I know more!


----------



## arizona_umi

first time mom checking in. my EDD is july 10, 2005. this is a honeymoon baby and the first for me and my DH.


----------



## Overproducktion

Due date is September 12th 2005

Baby number 5

Planning on another homebirth


----------



## ebensmama

Baby number two is on the way! EDD is September 6th, and we're planning a midwife assisted, hospital birth center birth.


----------



## anudi01

We're about 13 weeks with Baby #2. We are due in the beginning of August, and are having a hospital birth with a great midwife. Wish it could be a home birth, maybe hubby will be more comfortable with #3, God willing.


----------



## Sonnadoula

I am happy to introduce myself as a pregnant beauty! My EDD is June 19 - so maybe we will have a solstice baby







. This is my second pregnacy, my son is 3 years old and way into birth and the idia of being a big bro. (I am a doula so birth is EVERYWHERE in our home) It is very exciting to be pregnant this time becuase I know so much more about pregnacy and birth. Anyway, I wanted to introduce myself.

Blessed Be All Pregnant Mamas!
Sonna


----------



## woolsocks

I'm due any day with second baby. Two year old Lincoln born in our cabin in the woods, this baby to be born in our new house with the midwife whom I regularly assist at births. Had an incredible blessingway yesterday, lots of beautiful mamas. Ready to go!


----------



## odenata

I'm due with my first on 5/5/05 and am planning a homebirth. It's a girl, and we plan to name her Helen Rae.


----------



## SoftLetters

jenny from columbus, oh
due april 21st with our first little one
married 2 1/2 years!


----------



## kamesennin

I'm due with my first baby on February 24, 2005!
We're planning a birth at a birth center with a doula.

Liane


----------



## austinsmommi21

Due date is March 13 and we are preg with our first. We have chosen the name Austin Michael and we r so excited.....


----------



## dynamohumm6

Emmy, due around June 3 with my second, fiance's first...a little boy!
mommy to Samantha Nicole, born 1.18.1999


----------



## curlyfry

Oh, I just noticed this thread! Congratulations to all of you!

My husband and I are so excited! We're pregnant for the first time after trying for five months. My little one is due on September 18, 2005 and we're planning an unmedicated hospital birth with our ob and a doula.

Yay!


----------



## Goldiemom

My dh and I are expecting our 3rd EDD 9-8-05. With a mw assisted hospital birth. We are very excited.


----------



## CherryBomb

I'm due with our second around July 3rd. Natural birth with a midwife in a hospital birthing center (unfortunately). Baby's sex will be a surprise!


----------



## ElysiumToDust

Congrats to all of the pregnant ladies here. Hmm...I'm only 2 1/2 weeks pregnant and I'm guessing the baby is going to be due in November. My manthing and I are pretty excited even though it wasn't at all called for. Man, I get chills whenever I think about him being a father (and those are good chills, mind you )


----------



## SoggyGranolaMomma

I am due Nov 7th with #5. Expecting a hospital birth with a midwife (hopefully unmedicated this time!)


----------



## pellifoli

Hi all,
Due 7/04/05, first time! Aiming for unmedicated, hospital birth with midwife, husband & doula.


----------



## loewymartin

Hello! I think my first post here was when I had a m/c at 17 weeks. I'm returning with the happy news that I'm almost 17 weeks along again and things look great this time around! I'm due (again) August 12th and can't wait to see this babe!

Michelle


----------



## lovnbnhome

Hi all
I am pg and due in October with #3







Can't wait!


----------



## PicnicBear

Just found out for sure I am expecting with #1!! I had a feeling for the last 2 weeks, but finally got the secong faint line today! Due sometime before or after Nov. 10, 2005!! A Scorpio!


----------



## kelly

Just had my 8 1/2 week checkup today - we are expecting TRIPLETS in early October. Planning a mw attended hospital birth.


----------



## Mommy To Teresa

35 weeks and 6 days today, My EDD is April 11th.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy

Hadn't posted here yet, was surprised to not see my name when I was reading the newest additions!

I am pregnant with our third, and due October 10th.


----------



## MamaFae

Well finally made it over here to post my info! I seem to be doing things a bit backwards these days.

Dh and I have two boys Austin 7/01, and Colton 4/03. We are expecting our first daughter at the end of May this year!! EDD 5/31/05!

That makes me 28 wks 2 days today!

Blessings,
Nichol


----------



## ryleeee

Wow! There are SO many of us! How exciting...

My name is Riley, my husbands name is Derek...
we are expecting our first October 7th. That makes me 11 weeks 1 day =)


----------



## zjande

I have been blessed with pregnancy #3, & I am sooooo happy. I'm due November 20th.


----------



## gr8tfulmom

13 wks with my 3rd and DH's 1st. Looking forward to a pregnancy that can be focused on rather than dealt with on the fly. Big sisters in waiting Riley 9, and Mason 8


----------



## waterbaby

I'm so excited, this is a sibling for my daughter Zoe, a 34 month old nursling.
Our due date is November 25th, but if my first is anything to go by, I will be two weeks+ overdue







:
Fern and Zoe


----------



## LeafyGreenMama

Due date has passed, but I just found ya!

Due dates were as follows, In order of receptance:
03-25-2005
03-21-2005
03-18-2005

So we may still have a couple more to go....or not? Who knows!
Expecting a baby girl, unless the ultrasound's supposed 98% accuracy means diddly, and we are hoping to name her Elizabeth.







:








This is baby number 1 for us, and I'm 35+! ;D

~ Angela


----------



## bec

Can I put my name in _again_!!









Way back on page 15, I announced my pregnancy with my second child! Now, here I am again to say that I'm pregnant with #3!!!







I'm due 11/30/05 and am now 5 weeks pregnant. So happy to be here again, now with a 4 year old and a 15 month old!

Bec


----------



## susiecavanagh

I'm due 8/3/05 with #4. We will most likely deliver around 7/20 though. Eventhough it's #4, it's still as exciting as the first









Susie


----------



## felix

I am pregnant with my second child!!! Haven't gone to the mid-wife yet, though excited and nervous all in the same breath! :LOL









Planning to have another waterbirth in a birthing center again!


----------



## movingon

Hello, I'm very new to this forum, and thought I would give a start by announcing my pregnancy. I'm due October 11th or 15th depending on which chart you use.

I also have one child who is 5, and this is my second pregnancy. I'm looking forward to reading the vast amounts of information on this site to help me through my pregnancy.









Pyra


----------



## hunnybumm

I just got a BFP about 2 hours or so ago. My DH is gone overseas for about a month and I am trying to not tell him or any of my friends or family untill he gets back. I want him to be the first to know. Now I just have to keep it under wraps until then! *biting finger nails*

I am due Dec. 12th (according to FF) with #2. Sadly that is only 8 days after DS #1s second Bday... hope he doesn't mind!


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

Hello!
I'm quite a newbie to this site and am happy to join you in this group!








I'm pregnant with our 2nd child, a little baby boy, *EDD July 15th 2005*.
I had a _c-section_ with our 1st, Emily, and unfortunately there's no option for me to have a VBAC, so I already know that it'll be another cesarean.
My ob/gyn is planning on scheduling the delivery for 1 week b4 EDD, so at 39 weeks, but it's not final yet. He wants to see and go by how I feel in those last weeks.

BF didn't really work for me with DD since I had no real support nor any real information about BF and it's possible problems etc, soI gave up after 2 months, which I still regret!..







This time I'm determinded to sucessfully BF baby#2







and also plan on using CD, which is a new 'territory' for me as well!









Emily is very excited of becoming a big sister and I'm sure it'll be a wonderful experience for all of us! We're very excited!!!


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

Hunnybumm,

forgot to congratulate you to your 'fresh' pregnancy!








I wish you all the best!!!

Btw, you mentioned your DH being overseas. I assume he's in the military then? My DH is in the US Navy, being an MA (military police).
When is your DH coming back?


----------



## mommyoftwins

We're pregnant! It's amazing actually, we tried for years to become pregnant with the twins and had to undergo fertility treatments. Just after their first birthday I was shocked to discover that we were pregnant (when the doctors gave us only a 1% chance of conceiving on our own), what a blessing! This will be our last so I'm trying to cherish every momennt


----------



## FitMOmmyOf2

Hey, congratulations!!! That's awesome!!!








Happy 9 (10) months then!!!


----------



## kittykatt

I am new and due 5th June 2005, but I am having a planed c-section 27th May.


----------



## jillene

Hi! I'm pregnant with #2, another boy, EDD 6/7/05. He's been measuring about 12 days ahead at all of my visits and ultrasounds except for the first (where they got the due date from) so I'm hoping for a big, healthy baby this time around. My first was early due to pre-eclampsia and weighed 5 lbs 3 oz. We brought him home after 16 days in the NICU and he's been doing great ever since. I'm hoping for a VBAC this time around.









Nice to meet you all!

Jillene


----------



## dirtdigger

Hello Hello!
I am due 2 days ago and will be having this little one in warm water with 2 midwives at a local birthcenter.
#1 and the only one!
Cheers~
Crystine


----------



## JLav

I'm back to announce my third pregnancy...got a positive test yesterday morning!! I can't wait to have a little sibling for DS.
Planning another waterbirth either at a birthcenter or at home.


----------



## MamaFern

im 9 weeks pregnant with my second! due nov 12 or so









hello all you lovely pregnant [email protected]!


----------



## Threnody

Hello, I'm new to the site, 26 weeks pg with our first (A BOY!), due 7/19/05, who's main enjoyment is using my bladder as a trampoline. My blood pressure unfortunately is going to dictate what kind of birth I have, but for now it's finally in the normal range.


----------



## Taedareth

Hello ladies!!

So exciting to hear about all your good news. My husband and I have been using FAM and this week we were able to verify that we're pregnant with our first!!! Counting from the day of ovulation, my due date is December 18th. I've chosen my midwife already and I'm planning an at-home water birth. I'm not going to have any ultrasounds and we're excited about keeping the baby's gender a surprise. It's hard to believe I'm actually pregnant. Wow. Praise God!! =)


----------



## niki_73

I'm expecting my first a little Boy on August 18, 2005 I'm 23 weeks


----------



## loni1090

I am due May 31, 2005. This is my second boy. My first came 5 weeks early. Let's see when this one decides he has had enough and wants to come out!


----------



## saratchka

I'm a newbie here and wanted to introduce myself. So glad to find a community that feels like a better fit than those I've experienced so far.

My husband and I are expecting our first child in a few weeks (EDD 5/21/05). Will be giving birth in a hospital not known for its support of unmedicated birth, but we're determined to try. Recently found a doula who delivered there herself and will help us to fight the system if need be.









Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Nature

Just found out we're expecting baby number 3. I'm due January 6th, 2006









Don't have a midwife yet, and I was hoping to not have to go back to my other OB. Planning natural, and thinking about a water birth.


----------



## soon2bemotherof4

Hi, I'm Dawn, age 35.
I have 3 sons, ages 16 (pre-eclampsia, induced, long, hard labor, fetal distress, emergency C-Section. He was healthy, I was not. We stayed in the hospital from Dec. 2 - Dec. 23, 1988! 9lb.13 oz), 13 (high blood pressure, 2 week long stay in hospital at 7 months, scheduled C-Section. 10lb.2 1/2 oz), and 11 (Another scheduled C-Section. 8lb.9oz.)
I'm due for my fourth child on August 30, but they're going to be
scheduling a C-Section (They refuse to let me try VBAC due to the dangers of uterine rupture) on or around August 23. I am having high blood pressure readings as of last week.








I'm not sure if I'm having a boy or a girl yet!


----------



## babycarrier

We are expecting baby #2 around August 20th.


----------



## JBaxter

We just found out we are expecting baby #4 ( oh that sounds like alot) Oldest son is 13 .. in and out of labor with that boy 60hr ( YES 60) 4 hours of pit.. he was born 7lb14.5oz Son #2 10yrs induced 12 hrs easiest so far 8lb 12oz Son #3 induced ( the doc was afraid to let him cook longer was guessing 10lb +) ha ha ONLY 9lb 7oz. 21 hours presented face first. He is the best little boy 18months and has slept all night since 8 weeks old. Now New Years is looking like we are having our own party. Cant wait to find out what this little peanut is









Jeana


----------



## sleepies

i am pregnant.
it wasn't planned, but we are happy!

i am 11 weeks (i think) and am due NOV 14.

i love babies, but the pregnancy thing isn't my "cup of tea".

i have been pretty sick with this baby thus far. and i hope to feel better soon.

it is great to have people to share with.


----------



## Marieke

Pregnant and 30w5d so far with my first







:. The estimated due date is July 11th, but who knows what will happen... I surprised my mother by being 5 weeks early, so I'm expecting anything and am making sure I'm prepared.

We're planning a home water birth with a midwife, which I'm looking forward to.

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Nick'sValentine

YAY!









It's the third one I've taken and it's the third positive!! I just had to be sure. A doc hasn't confirmed yet but if it's true (ept is 99% accurate so I don't see why it wouldn't be) then I'm due Jan 2006!!!







:

Christina


----------



## BohoMama

We're due around New Year's Eve. This one feels like a girl, but I'll come back and update you if we find out for sure.

Melinda


----------



## beachcomber

I'm 34 and pregnant with our first. Due date is Dec 29, 2005. It's going to be an active labour in hospital with a midwife. We can't do home because we live too far away from the nearest hospital, unfortunately. I'm looking into different breathing models, self-hypnosis and other methods of dealing with the pain of labour naturally.


----------



## ummhasheem

: with baby #4!

I dont think I have ever introduced myself, but I keep posting. My name is Jamila 28 yrs, mother to three boys, and my due date is around late Jan. early Feb I suppose. I will God Willing have another :home2: with my oh so wonderful midwife and doula!


----------



## allcatsaregrey

I'm Stephanie, and pregnant with baby #1. We're due on December 1st, and are set to deliver at a hospital, hopefully an unmedicated, waterbirth with a CNM and doula in attendance.


----------



## hcarman

i'm preggers with #3! :LOL

i'm holly, 30 yrs old. i have a son (10 y.o.) and a daughter (14 months) and one on the way. this one is due mid january. (15th) we'll be having a homebirth with a midwife!


----------



## amberoons

Hi,

I'm amber and I'm preggers with #2 A BABY BOY due September 26th, but arriving September 15th planned c-section. We are so blessed! Our daughter is 16 months old (14 months corrected). I had severe preeclampsia borderline HELLP syndrome with our daughter as well as undiagnosed IUGR (poped out at 31 weeks weighing just over 2 and a half pounds). Doctor wouldn't listen (of course) and short of banging my head on a brick wall I did everything I could to make them see something was wrong all along... i suppose I could have been smarter and searched out other opinions... lesson learned... the hardest way. Shes perfect and wonderful now with no thanks to the doctor and only by the grace of God. He butchered both my uterus and myself giving me a lower vertical incision, so we cannot deliver naturally... I still find myself bitter and a bit envyous (esp when I hear others planning beautiful and peaceful home/water births), but I'm dealing with it. With that birth nightmare aside... we are SO blessed and so excited about this little boy and hes HUGE... course... so am I at this point... I feel like a beached whale! I'm not doing preeclampsia again and aside from the ungodly ammount of ultrasounds we have to go thru this time things are so wonderful and I'm enjoying being pregnant so much! I thank God every minute for my beautiful blessings.

Sorry for the longwindedness.


----------



## VikingKvinna

Yup, I'm pregnant. This is our second; it's a happy accident. I'm due the end of January.

~Nick


----------



## turtlewomyn

I just found this site. I am expecting my first child, a daughter (so the ultrasound tech says), on September 24, 2005.


----------



## babykaoss

me too me too!

i'm 16 weeks pregnant with baby #2, due on November 21. I will be having a midwife in a very baby friendly co-sleeping hospital.


----------



## starbarrett

I'm due Sept 21st with numero dos. Numero uno was 2 weeks late, so i'm hopingthis one will be early! Homebirth planned with a CNM.


----------



## Vegarchist

Surprise!







I'm pregnant w/ #2 expected sometime around Feb. 7th. I am considered high-risk for a pre-term birth as ds was 8 weeks early. So, keep your fingers crossed for the homebirth we'd love to have!


----------



## shell024

due early sept


----------



## mamasittingduck

pregnant with my first!
due feb 20!
hopeful for birthing center with midwife...
sooooo excited!


----------



## cheeseRjedi

due with my first little one on july 23rd...

i'm having a homebirth and am not finding out the gender till he/she arrives


----------



## mauiwith3

I am due with my 4th on Ocober 16th.
Another boy. (we have 2 girls and 1 boy so far)


----------



## nolajen

I'm pregnant with my first.
Due in early September, in a hospital with a wonderful CNM.
We'll find out the gender then...

I'm so happy to have found MDC.


----------



## rachdoll

I'm pregnant with #2. Due late February. I am not yet sure where we will give birth, and if we will find out the sex. DH and I have different opinions about each, so I might compromise on finding out the sex if it means I get my homebirth or birth center birth.


----------



## triste

I am Pregnant with #3. My due date is feb 20th, having the baby in a birthing center. And will most likely find out what were having.

Adriana


----------



## marieangela

Finally got around to checking in here. I'm due in mid-September with a baby boy. I have a 2 1/2 year old boy and lost a baby girl at 19 weeks (my first). I'm working with midwives and will give birth in a hospital.


----------



## Getz

I am Jen.

We TTCed for 24 months and are expecting number #1 in Jan 2006!


----------



## april77

I'm pregnant!





































This is my second. We had to take fertility drugs to have dd, but this is a totally natural surprise!! My cycles aren't regular, so I'm not sure exactly where I am. I'm guessing around 7 weeks and due in early Feb, but I could be off a little.


----------



## VioletMommy

I'm 36 weeks pregnant with my first, due July 18. The gender is a surprise!

Violet


----------



## sarahlynne

Pregnant with #2, due late jan 06. Birthing in hospital with CNM.


----------



## honeybee

I'm pregnant with #2 due March 1st (dh's birthday!). To my surprise, I got pregnant while charting only half a cycle my first time around. Now why did I not want to try charting during the year and a half it took to conceive ds??

We're planning a homebirth, and are interviewing midwives this week!









Melissa


----------



## ehsclt

I'm pregnant, too! I'm due Dec. 31st and this will be my third child. We are planning a natural, midwife assisted birth in a birthing center.


----------



## Kacee

I am also prenant with my (our) first due December 22nd. We are really excited... My husband really doesn't want to find out the sex but I really do for some reason, so on my next appointment we are going to find out, I'm pretty excited. I will give birth in a hospital, hopefully a natural birth, but anything could change.


----------



## forest~mama

We're expecting baby #1!!!!









I'm due on Feb. 18th, and we are going to have a CNM at a hospital (yuk, but have issues that make this safer), with a doula. We are so excited!!


----------



## nepenthesea

Just found out about two weeks ago. My due date is 3/6/06. It is my first pregnancy, so I'm really excited AND scared out of my mind at the same time! It's not completely "real" to dh and I yet, although I am tired, nauseous, constipated, etc.! I'm planning a birth with a midwife at a birth center in Midland, TX; maybe even a water birth!


----------



## Nightowl81

I'm due with our second Oct/24/05.

So far so good, last time at this time (25 weeks) I wasn't allowed to do much. This time I just have severe lower off to the right side back pain.

Really excited about #2!









Gayle


----------



## emsmomtoo

I am 8 weeks pregnant and due mid Feb with #2.
We needed to do it with Clomid this time around.
Can't wait to feel better so I can enjoy this pregnancy!!


----------



## Soon2BMomOf3

I am in my sixth month of pregnancy with my 3rd child. I am having a boy and we're naming him Joshua. His due date is November 14, 2005 but I'm looking for him in October since the other two were three and four weeks early.


----------



## Annielou

I am due February 26th with our first baby and we are very excited!!!!!


----------



## mrssteier

Well To be totally honest we aren't sure when the edd is as I have been bf my 6 month old sense birth. But we have it narrowed down to some time in January from the pelvic exam. I get my ultrasound in 2 weeks to get a more specific date.

We are totally in shock!!!!!!! Wasn't planning #3 for another 2 years! Everything happens for a reason, right? lol


----------



## bri123

Hi ladies,

My due date is February 15th!


----------



## PGNPORTLAND

hi I am paulina and I am expecting my first child in february. I live in portland oregon. I will give birth in the hospital with my mother and my partner


----------



## Echo

I haven't really posted much, but have been a member for awhile. I just found out I am pregnant with my third baby who is due in March 2006!


----------



## jessiemom

hi, I am pregnant with my 3rd due Mar 2006. Echo, our kids are almost exacly the same ages!


----------



## NinaBruja

im overjoyed! and pregnant! eeek!
im 8 weeks...so that means
im due in february or march or 2006.
i almost met 42 weeks with my first and im expecting to gestate long.
were planing a hbac and hoping for a girl.


----------



## Jeanne_L

I'm almost half way through my first pregnancy.







I'm hoping to meet the little one sometime around the new year... We are planning a home birth with a midwife and a birthing tub.

I'm glad to be here on MDC!

~Jeanne


----------



## missus

First baby, planning for a home birth w/ midwife and pool, but open to going to hospital w/ our midwife if "the going gets tough". I have alot of pain (chronic and acute) w/ SI dysfunction and pelvic separation - this pre-dates my pregnancy but is much worse now. Otherwise, I love feeling my baby move inside me and I feel quite beautiful (all 250 lbs of me!).


----------



## Milkymommi

Add me to the bunch!!

We just found out that we're expecting #4. A total surprise but a welcomed one. I am just over 4 weeks so I'm estimating my dd around April 5th. We'll be homebirthing with a midwife


----------



## webjefita

I just found out I'm expecting #2, and it was quite a surprise, though a happy one. I had a bizarre cycle and ended up conceiving on, like, day 35!!

I'm only four weeks along and trying to keep the secret, though my stomach is awfully pouchy already and I want to blurt it out to everyone!

We are investigating a free-standing birth center, homebirth, and hospital birth with a midwife.


----------



## salrasoo

EDD is April 10th!!
I have a son who will be 14 years old on Sept. 22!!


----------



## zion

i'm chris. I'm 27 and expecting #1!!


----------



## NWmt_mama

We are expecting #1 Feb. 18! We are planning to have the birth in a hospital because we live in a rural community without any midwives and far from a hospital. I am so excited!!! :LOL - Kristen


----------



## guitarmama

Happy pregnancy to you all! This is baby #1 for me and a very frightened DH, though he did drag me in to the baby section at the store today. :LOL I think he's getting used to the idea. We are planning a home birth with a lay midwife.


----------



## Megs Mom

I am expecting #4 (and #5?) in early March! Going to go for a VBAC!


----------



## phaeon

Happy pregnancies to you all, too! We are expecting bean #2 in late December. After a natural birth in the hospital for DD, we hope to have this one at home (under the Christmas tree, maybe?!) with a MW.


----------



## Mommy To Baby Roni

Hi! Expecting #2 on April 20, 2006!


----------



## bucaye

I am preggers too!!!

I'm due Nov. 29th. We are expecting a baby boy. He came as big surprise!! I have two little girls and they were both successful unmedicated hospital Bradley births. We plan on another Bradley hospital birth. Our ob is terrific!! He is very pro Bradley.

I plan on breastfeeding as long as I can. I did it 13 and 15 1/2 months with my other two.

Hugs to everyone!!!! And lots of good wishes!!!!!


----------



## merrick

Hi! I just found out that I am pg after trying for only 1 cycle! Yay! I am due May 2.


----------



## mamacatsbaby

1st time mama here due the end of April, first of May. Would like to birth at home but this may not be possible so will most likely be at the birthing center in the hospital. Quite excited and yay me!


----------



## liam's mom

i'm due at the end of april with #2.


----------



## Sydnee

Hi! I'm due May 7th, 2006 with babe #3!! TOTAL surprise!!!!!!


----------



## Peppamint

I posted on this thread way back in October 2002 and now I'm back!







Due May 10th and we'll definitely be going for another homebirth.


----------



## discokitty

I'm a first time mom and I'm due April 26th (supposedly lol). At any rate, I'm six weeks along, and I'm just starting to research what I want do with regard to the birth experience. Feeling great so far, aside from gigantic sore boobs


----------



## bellyb

HI there, I am due the end of November with #2. Best wishes everyone!!!


----------



## cyberfish

I am single and pregnant with my only child, due October 1. They tell me it's a girl! I am planning a freestanding birth center birth with a midwife and a doula, and I intend to breastfeed. I can't wait to meet my baby.


----------



## Gypsy Girl

I am due in 6 and a half weeks. Another boy. I have a son who is three and a half. I am going to stay at home and labor as long as possible before going to the hospital. I plan on having as natural of a birth there as possible. If all goes well, I plan on having number three here at home. Breastfeeding this one also. I am attachment parenting this one also.


----------



## djinneyah

joining the registry! my "official" due date is May 14, 2006, but if it's anything like my last one, i'll go a month early :LOL so planning on anywhere from April 14 to May 14. i'll be seeing a CNM for prenatal care, but planning a UC


----------



## keweenaw sun

Original Post: "Just found out on "Labor Day" that I'm pregnant with #2. My dd is 10 mo and bfing. Due date for this next one is May 14, 2006. Wish me luck!"

It's not one-- it's TWO! (confirmed via ultrasound 10/7/06) Yay, Twins!


----------



## LadyMarmalade

I'm due in late April or early May ... I'm not sure because I can't work out how I got pregnant! Well, I know how it happened, but I just don't know when







So we'll wait for a few more weeks to see how things progress and go from there.

I'm a bit worried, I've had a bit of bleeding - I've had a few miscarriages before, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up yet.


----------



## SweetThing25

Hello everyone I am new here. I am pregnant with my 3rd child but it is #4 between me and hubby. I haven't found out what I am having yet but hope to soon. My due date is January 1st 2006. My hubby has a 13 year old son that lives with his mom. I have a 6 year old daughter she lives with me and then I have a 2 1/2 year old daughter that lives with me as well. We are hoping for another boy.


----------



## HappiLeigh

I was waiting for the 12 week mark to feel pregnant enough and confident enough to post in this sticky!
I'm expecting my first baby, "due" May 28. Can't wait!


----------



## Selkie Sumner

New member as of this morning. What a wonderful community! I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing stories of life, love, the beauty of pregnancy and the miracle of becoming a parent.
This will be my first child. We are due October 11th with a precious little boy we named Sumner.
We did things a bit backwards. Have been together for 2 years and just became husband and wife this week. I tend to get a bit sappy talking about my loves, my husband, Freddie, our little boy and our many many animals around the farm, so forgive me if I babble on at times.








Thank you for having me and many good wishes to you all.
Belly pics, nursery pics, and most recent ultrasound pics~
http://photobucket.com/albums/b318/sumner2005/


----------



## BennyPai

Hi! My name is Jenny and I've been exploring for a while and for some reason just coming across this..








I'm pregnant with my second child. EDD: 9/10 (chart) 9/16 (u/s)
Any day now...
Here are my belly pics:
http://photos.yahoo.com/bennypai


----------



## hotpinkmama

Congratulations to ALL!!

I'm expecting #2, New Year's baby.

My sweet 3 year old dd is happy she'll have a baby sister!
And so are we









I first found Mothering four yrs ago this month, first trimester and pregnant for the first time...time flies, and happily so...

ENjoy Baby (or babies) in the Belly


----------



## phnx0221

Hello! My name is Amy, and I live in Tempe, AZ. My husband and I are expecting our first child (a girl, wahoo!) in early October. The doc gave us a due date of 10-08, but, I'm already dialated to 3 centimeters, with 75% effacement, so who knows when she'll arrive! Doc says anyday now, but I'm learning that yes, that does mean any day, not today. :LOL All I can say for sure, is that I cannot WAIT to hold her in my arms and look into her eyes for that very first time!


----------



## KindRedSpirit

Hey,all,Audrey here.Checking in with an early announcement that we are expecting #4 in late spring '06!Ds expects "his" brother,Dd1 wants another sister,Dd2 is new to this,and they may all be right!!!I'm thrilled to finally be pregnant without any summer months!YAY!Planning another homebirth,with water handy if it suits me,and possibly a late midwife a.k.a. unassisted birth.







Could this mean we are now triandem nursing!?


----------



## girl138

I'm pregnant with #2 after the loss of my only daughter. We are due April 25, 2006 - and we are planning a midwife assisted homebirth.


----------



## Peppamint

Welcome Jenna. I saw the beautiful page you made in memory of your sweet baby girl.







I wish you the best with this pregnancy.


----------



## SoulJourney

*8 MORE WEEKS FOR ME!!!!!*







:

I'm due with my first little man November 30. I'm planning an all natural waterbirth in the alternative birthing center at a hospital. Sooooooooo excited and STILL struggling with a name!!!


----------



## boovert

Hi, I'm due in April. This will be my first child and I plan to have a waterbirth. This could be at my mid-wifes home or mine. As loong as I get this baby out, I'll be fine boovert


----------



## Frigga

We're expecting our third child, and our first girl, on Novermber 24







. I"m stuck in a hard spot 'cause being a military spouse has me left with one option...another hospital birth







. I jjust hope I can go at it without any intervention this time. I had to be induced with both my boys, they just didn't seem to want to come out and meet the world!


----------



## G's mommy

.


----------



## littleteapot

Pregnant with #2.







Due in December!


----------



## mamaesol

This is the second pregnancy and she







is due in December 18th. I am really, really hoping she comes a little early - let's say around the 8th. My first one came 10 days early... We are expecting to delivery in a hospital. I had a very good experience with my first one. No drugs, no inducing, no bugging me!







I hope the second one will be more or less the same!!


----------



## Silvercrest79

See siggy!


----------



## MelissaRose

I'm pregnant with our first, a girl, due February 2006.


----------



## *guest

Hi, I'll add myself here too. I started with the June forum.

I'm Helen, 27, married, cooking #1. Due June 13, and some weird instinct says girl, but we'll see how that goes.

Oh, and we're planning on a HB.


----------



## giarose

Hi, my name is Gia and I'll be having baby #2 at the end of March (probably the beginning of April







) We're going with the birthing center again, still can't convince dh to do a hb. Maybe next time...








Congrats to all!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

June 20!

A line is a line is a line, right?


----------



## ~Asana Mama~

I'm due June 28, 2006

This is our first and we are very very excited!


----------



## rachelbattles25

Im due feb. 24 2006, we are having a little girl!









wife to M.S.







, mother to damon13







, sidney 6







and one





































:







( i wish)







thats my daughter at 6 still trying to sleep with mom and dad


----------



## birthdancedoula

Just found out about our little pea yesterday...looks like his/her debut will be sometime in early July.

This babe will make our 4th and final edition.

Still in shock but stoked nevertheless!


----------



## *andiflipping*

I am 22 and carrying number 2....Due in May....Have a 29 month old son...


----------



## Sali

We hear it's likely a girl, but you never know--just hoping for a happy ending this time!


----------



## Simplicity

We're pregnant with my 2nd, my husbands first. Babe is due June 25th, 2006. Having a hospital birth with midwife and doula.


----------



## Brinda

Brinda, pregnant for the 5th time, expecting the 4th child 5/27/06.


----------



## Maxine45

Expecting #1. July 2006.

It took 11 months of ttc, but it seems I'm finally pregnant


----------



## lotus.blossom

Pregnant with our first and expecting the first week of July!


----------



## SoCalGirl

Pregnant with our first with an approximate due date of July 2, 2006.


----------



## Danni_Baby

*Pregnant with our first and expecting June 27, 2006 !!!!!*


----------



## PancakeGoddess

expecting #4 on july 4ish


----------



## lisap

Hi All. We're expecting #2 in mid June.


----------



## happeeevraftr

Hi. I'm pregnant with #2 (again, after 5 miscarriages). But I've made it 7 weeks, so I think this one might stick! Due June 22. Would







to have a







We'll see if I can convince dh.


----------



## xiola

I am expecting #2 in July


----------



## purpleheather79

Expecting #3 in early May...


----------



## Mama2ABCD

expecting early-mid July baby #4


----------



## mimi_n_tre

Just found out I'm pregnant again... Third time this year. Hopefully this one will stay with me for about 100 years or so..

Should be due around July 18, but I know the doctors will add about 2 weeks or so , so they'll change me to the beginning of August.

Congratulations everyone....

Love Mary


----------



## Jenivere

I'm due aprox. near the end of June 2006. We are planning another homebirth. All seems to be going well so far.


----------



## M&M-mom

I am prenant with my third. Boy, Girl and ?. I am hoping to have my first homebirth, at the least birth center. Been to busy and tired to search for a midwife. Expecting July 4th!


----------



## jinkel

Pregnant with my 2nd. Due July 3rd!


----------



## pdxcdingmomma

Finally pregnant with #3 - due July 20.


----------



## Still_Snarky

We're pregnant with #2 and due around the middle of July 2006!


----------



## sugarplumama

We are pregnant with #3 due March 14, 2006.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

EDD July 12, 2006


----------



## Miss Juice

Surprise! Pregnant with our third, due around July 26 2006. Definitely planning another unmedicated birth, contemplating homebirth this time.


----------



## littlemama06

Pregnant with our first







due middle of June!


----------



## OwensMa

Our 2nd is due Mid-June.


----------



## peilover010202

Hi everyone! I'm due with our 2nd in mid-August!!


----------



## Thursday Girl

due 12-22-05 (almost now he he) it will be our second little girl


----------



## 3_angels

Hi! I just found out I was Pregnant a week ago, my last period was Nov. 16th so I'm about 6 weeks. This is my fourth time being pregnant, I've had two miscarraiges and one blighted ovum. My OBGYN can't really find any reason why I wouldn't be able to carry a child full term, so I'm hoping this little guy I am carrying now makes it.


----------



## mothertoall

hi to all the mamas! this is gonna be short and sweet, ds is sleeping (he is 18 mos) and the rest arehome on christmas vacation. I just found out I am due in july...don't know particulars.....will be back on later for more specifics....can't wait to hear from all you moms!


----------



## earthmama369

I'm pregnant!







(Duh, that's why I'm posting here.)

I'm due around June 8, 2006.


----------



## chalynm

Just found out on new Year's Eve, pregnant w/ #2, due 9 Sept (2 days after edd for DD). hoping for a boy...


----------



## AutumnMama

Also found out we were pregnant on New Year's Eve....Due Sept. 10th.
We're planning another homebirth. It really doesn't matter whether it's a boy or girl to me, although DH and DD are *convinced* that it's a girl









We shall see


----------



## tingras

Ironically, I just had a conversation with my midwives about going back on birth control and the options I had when if found out I'm pregnant! Yikes! Still adjusting to the news, but I'm due on Labor Day! Ha!


----------



## mirandahope

I'm on the cusp of the 3rd trimester! 26 weeks and 2 days, and thankful we've made it this long! We're due April 14th, 2006. I'm looking forward to the end of "morning" (try, whenever it feels like it!) sickness, and holding our little Boots! Has been worrysome because we lost the first one, but holding on!


----------



## moma justice

me too
me too
me too!

hello

i am due in mid sept 2006
with #2

we are hoping for a second homebirth with our beautiful goddess-like midwife

this time i am going to go for a water birth and a lotus birth

last labor was fabulous but very long (5 days)

this time i am hoping for a short and sweet labor!

i just took my test this AM, so i am sure i will have more to add soon.
YAY!

UPDATE:
i am 20 weeks now and doing great...this pregnancy is totally unlike my first.
i am so excited to meet the baby and get to now him/her


----------



## gnutter

I am preggo with #3. Due may 16ish. We are having our second homebirth. And this one is another boy.

gretchen


----------



## Owens Mama

Just found out- Surprise! Due mid September 2006- we live on an island and don't have many options- the great midwife who delivered ds 1 only does hospital births







so that will probably be the way we go.

I sure hope I can keep nursing ds! Neither of us are ready to wean.

Cheers!


----------



## mum2be

Due early September with our first. I am hoping for a home waterbirth!! (Still have to convince dh that it's safe







)


----------



## Krista90

New to the whole chat room experience but expecting #5 on May 21st of 2006. All births have been different and now I am trying to talk DH into homebirth! I would love to hear your advice on homeschooling, homebirth and sanity! How do you do it? email me! [email protected]


----------



## gadivapeach72

hello all!
i'm pregnant with my first







due july 25th








peace


----------



## Talula Fairie

My name is Lindsay. My husband Roger and I are expecting our second baby girl on March 30, 2006


----------



## Mearaina

I am expecting our third child (edd 6/16/06). dh and dd1 think it's a girl, I have no idea. We'll find out in June!!

Mommy to Meara (6/21/02), Raina (6/10/04), m/c (6/8/05 at 10 wks), and Baby Lovebug edd 6/16/06


----------



## Ahlam

Hello! After four months of trying I gave up and now I got my lil bean in January! I'm due on September 29 2006. This is my first.







So a bit nervous!


----------



## virgo mommy

Hello!! I am due with my 3rd. EDD is Aug 8







We are all so excited!!


----------



## Attached2Elijah

Just found out we're pregnant with my 2nd, DH's 4th... we'd been trying for 23 months.... I'm due October 6th, 2006. So excited.


----------



## barefootcanadian

hi
I am about 4 weeks along (in real time, not "gestational age" I HATe that.) with #2 after 6 months of trying - my son is 2.5 years and tells me he has a baby in his tummy too.
so I am due sept 21, my anniversary - haha!
my son was born in a small town hospital - and it was awesome! we were the only maternity patients in the whole hospital (read: lots of attention) and the nurse who was taking care of me had been doing labor and delivery for 30 years. she was awesome. my doctor was indifferent at best, but he listened to me and my doula and didn't force anything. we were given an unused palliative care room after the birth - TV/vcr, hide a bed for my husband, private bathroom, microwave, and homecooked meals.... no complaints from me! we stayed the extra day because we were so comfortable -and it was a good thing because the water main broke on our block that weekend (the whole weekend) and by the time we got back, it was fixed. otherwise no showers and no water!


----------



## Treehuggin'Mama

Hello, everybody!

I'm pregnant with number one (very excited), due July 20th. My birthday is four days after that, so everyone I know is crossing fingers that I'll hold out 'til the 24th and have a double b-day. Hehehe, yeah.









I'm having a hospital birth because my husband works there and he feels very excited to have our first child there. However, I am creating an extensive birth plan to ensure the natural, gentle birth I've always dreamed of having. Husband is finally opening up to alternatives to the conventional methods, and assures me that he will help "lay down the law" to the docs and nurses when the time comes, regarding our wishes.

We're having a surprise. Can't wait!


----------



## Milkymommi

Hi! Here I am again... my name is Kristie and I am almost 7 weeks pregnant with a dd of September 29thish. I don't put too much weight in due dates but that's what it is









We're planning for UP/UC ( unassisted pregnancy and unassisted childbirth) and we're very excited. I also have 3 peanuts at home and one angel in heaven so baby will make 5.


----------



## eco_mama

I'm pregnant with my 2nd. My due date is June 10th. We are having a home, water birth with my awesome midwife.














My dd's birth was a natural birth in hospital. We're very excited since this will be our first birth @ home.














:


----------



## LeslieB

Hi! I'm Leslie. I just joined the forum today. I'm due very shortly, March 4. I'm feeling pretty good, but as big as a house.


----------



## love bug

Hi there!
Joining in on short notice too








I am due in two weeks March 5th with #2. Can't wait to meet our new surprise


----------



## momma2lots

Im new here too!







Im due on March 21st with baby number 4. I Went overdue with all 3 so chances are my little one wont make an appearance until December...LMAO
Honestly though the last 6 weeks of this pregnancy have been pretty rough. At almost 30 weeks I went for reg. check up and for the 3rd time in a row i measured 4 weeks over what I was suppose to be. So I asked for an u/s to see if the baby was too big. (Last 2 were BIG babies and had scare of GD at 28 weeks with this one but refused 3 hr test for confirmation) I went in a few days later for EFW u/s and found out baby was so small (too weird) that she was under the third percentile for gestational age. After 2 bfp's a week and another EFW u/s 2 weeks later she only put on 4oz. But for some reason that upped her in the percentile charts to 6th. Then today i go for another EFW u/s and she gained 1lb 2oz!! WHOO HOOO then come to find out that that was a good thing to have gained but still not enough and she has gone down on charts to the 4th percentile. I am 36 weeks and she is est. 4lbs 12oz. I see my high risk doc on Thurs. to find out if we are going to have to deliver early or keep her in the oven a few weeks longer. A part of me just wants it all over NOW but another part wants to keep her in there to grow a wee bit more. Anyway sorry this is so long just thought I would explain why Im here and hopefully find someone (ANYONE) who is going through or has gone through a similar experience.
Thanks T


----------



## lovencloth

hello! I am new to mothering and am pregnant with my 2nd, just popping in to say Hi. I am due Aug. 13th and can't wait to have my baby!


----------



## Megs Mom

March Mamas, come join us on the March Due Date board!


----------



## monkeylove

3 more weeks to go till we get to meet our first son, I don't think excited even describes it!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Hi all!

We're expecting our second little one sometime around September. The midwives gave us a due date of September 16th, but I'm not 100% certain when I O'd. That should be pretty close though.









We have a homebirth planned. I wanted an unassisted birth, but Dh wasn't comfortable with that so our compromise was to find low intervention (iow, hands off unless absolutely necessary) midwives.

Nice joining y'all!

~Nay, with the achy boobs


----------



## jesikaj

Hi all!
Baby #2 is due September 12, 06! We are very excited!!!


----------



## SunRayeMomi

I'm pregnant!!!! Due October 20th, this is our second and we are thinking BLUE









:::boy dance:::

Think boy ladies!!


----------



## limace

I'm very pregnant-due 5 days ago, in fact. Have a dd who is almost 9, and had a drug free, midwife assisted, very fast birth with her. Hoping for the same this time around. COnsidered a home birth, but insurance wouldn't pay-and, to be honest, I kind of liked being taken care of for a couple of days last time in the hospital, not having to stare at my messy house and laundry....Anyway, hoping that I pop pretty soon now, as the waiting is getting hard. We don't know gender, and are very excited to meet this little one.

Sara


----------



## hypnohobbit

Hello Crunchy Mamas!

Baby #2 is due March 11, 2006! A little late now! The original due date was Feb. 24 but pushed back because of u/s. We are having a midwife assisted waterbirth at home with an incredible midwife and her two amazing assistants. This is second home birth and first time we are going to try hypnosis for birthing. I need some labor dust ladies!!! Having fun trying to predict the sex! If dreams have anything to say about it then I am having a boy!

Blessings,
-Cherie


----------



## HerbLover

Im pregnant with #2, a little boy we call Elijah Indigo Courage. I can't wait to meet him and share him with his big sister Serenity. Im on strict bed rest at 27 weeks now so just waiting out each day and staying focused on the moment (and the due date, June 11







)
Good Luck to everyone
Sara


----------



## Enudely

I'm pregnant with my first baby, due on April 19th. We're planning to do a water birth at a birth center. Can't wait!


----------



## kellid

my name is kelli and my due date is June 16th for baby #2. boy #2.


----------



## gen_here

We're expecting #2 sometime around 11/10/06. Had a wonderful birth experience with this babe's older brother, so hoping to duplicate the experience!


----------



## cakefight

I'm pregnant with my fourth child, due November 22, 2006.


----------



## Berty

Expecting our third due Nov. 21 2006. I plan to have a homebirth with a midwife and my family in attendance.


----------



## DannysMomma

I'm happily pregnant again! Due around 11/13/06, my mil's birthday! What a great gift! Plan on going to a birth center and having my baby with a midwife and doula in attendance, and then going home to rest up with my big boy and my little babe in arms (and Daddy too!)


----------



## kimnicole428

I am due early Nov (maybe late Oct) this is my first. planning a birth center water birth.


----------



## mother_sunshine

Due with #2 in December. Planning a homebirth, and hoping for a waterbirth.

We thought dd would be our only, it always felt right with just the 3 of us, but we all had a change of heart and here we are!


----------



## daffyduck

I am new to MDC and am expecting my first late Nov-early Dec. I am planning a homebirth


----------



## amyandelle

I am due December 5th with my 2nd baby








Amy


----------



## BabyBumblebee

feeling a little *less* than beautiful right now, but I am joyfully pregnant, and due Nov 12th.....praying hard that this baby is going to stay with us for the long haul...

What a beautiful strange mixture of feelings this is! I am in awe of my body right now


----------



## Mrs_Hos

I'm pg with #2 and I'm due 17 Nov 06
I'm planning on a homebirth with my 4 friends--3 doula/midwives, and 1 best friend who will help me and also video the event. My 3.5yo dd is excited to cut the cord since dh will be deployed for 6 months and will miss the event!


----------



## gardenmom

I'm pg with baby 2, November 28th. Planning a hospital birth (and praying for a successful vbac) with my wonderful friend/midwife.


----------



## milk_maker

Pregnant here with number 2. I'm due sometime in December. I'm planning another homebirth, but I may be going home to Florida to be with family since my husband will be deployed to Iraq


----------



## maymommy

My baby girl is due May 13th. I have about 3 weeks left!! I'm so excited. i have a midwife and i'm giving birth in a hospital in Wyoming.


----------



## ice_chick

I am due July 30, 2006 with my first boy after 3 girls. Very excited!!!! I am planning a VBAC with a midwife.


----------



## jessjillbolyer

I am due with #2 on Jan 7th 2007! I plan to use a midwife doing a VBAC either at a birth center or at home.


----------



## mama2toomany

I am a gestational carrier pregnant with twins EDD 10/12/06


----------



## inmotion

I'm due with our first at the end of October. We're very excited! And- this is my first post on the MDC forum!


----------



## mary3mama

I'm Mary, SAH/homeschooling mama to 2 beautiful boys and currently expecting our next miracle in mid-December. Boy #1 was a c/s, Boy #2 was a hospital VBAC, working on planning that homebirth/waterbirth for this wee one.


----------



## meggles

I'm due January 9th 2007 with our first! We're planning a homebirth with a midwife and a doula.


----------



## Thalia




----------



## MamaStone

I just found out yesterday that we are expecting!







The doctor didn't give me a EDD, but says I am probably about 5.5 weeks along. (What I don't understand is why they don't base that on a possible ovulation date, instead of my last period. Because I obviously don't get pregnant before I ovulate.) *boggle*

Anyways - YAY! A new baby Stone


----------



## Ahappymel

Hi all,
Expecting #2 approx January 13th (according to my math)!
Just got my positive result this morning : ) Haven't told anyone but Dad...
And how many THOUSANDS of you! Hey, I've got to share this big news with someone, right?


----------



## BlissP

Super excited, we are expecting #2 on 1/1/07!


----------



## OzarkMommy

After trying for about 3 years







Am finally pregnant!!!







I believe that due date should be latter part of November 2006, as near as I can tell with my screwy cycles. Have an initial appointment with dr, but would really prefer homebirth with MW. DH very supportive, would prefer homebirth! Since I will be 37 when baby comes, afraid that inspite of any preparation and my excellent physical condition







(I have the body and stamina of a 34 year old!) dr will label me advanced maternal and high risk and generally give me a hard time. This is actually my second birth, had a fullterm, complication-free, hospital birth at 16 and adopted baby out. First post, been lurking since I suspected I might be preggers. So encouraged to have this community of likeminded earthy-crunchy mommas out there! Thanks


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

At 22, I am totally unexpectedly pregnant. EDD, Jan 18th, so we're talking just barely







Despite the surprise of it all, I'm staring to get excited. This will be my first.


----------



## tdoreenb

EDD January 17, 2007. Totally unexpected.







I'll be 41 when the babe arrives.......


----------



## msroberts29

Well Im new on the boards , my EDD is Sept 5th 06' but I doubt I make it that long. This is my #2nd I have a 9yr daughter.


----------



## JesiLynne

: Hi I am JesiLynne, EDD Jan 22, 2007This will be my 3rd, and I am praying for a girl.


----------



## peaceful_mama

I'm Melanie....DUE 1/21/07 with "Binkyface the 2nd"







DS is 19 months old, and yes, he is rather attached to his binky...which I really hope is NOT the case with baby 2, as I hope breastfeeding goes for us this time. But, I dunno, I said it yesterday, and the new one needs some sort of name...

anyway I digress....I'm still trying to believe I'm really here. Found out on Friday 5/19 at 7:26 AM (YES I was STARING at my phone waiting for the three minutes to pass, thank you!)


----------



## kaylas mama

Hi there...Happy to share that we've been blessed with baby #2 due around January 17th or so!!







YAYAY!!!

Planning a homebirth, with Kayla (she'll be about 2 1/2 then) present...

Congrats to all you other mommies!


----------



## noworries

Hi -
We are due August 9th - our first, a little boy. So excited. We have a midwife and will be birthing at a hospital with her. Was not ready to try at home.
August 9th is a full moon - so maybe I will actually go on that day!


----------



## baby girl

This is my second child, I am almost 10 weeks along. My due date is Christmas day







. Have to go to hospital though way too many complications with the last delivery.


----------



## JunieMoon

Pregnant with #2. Due around the 1st week of February.


----------



## Amila

My name is Amy and I am due on July 22! This will be my first baby, a little girl- Ava Madeline <3. I am having a hospital birth with a midwife, and am anxiously awaiting her arrival!


----------



## atpeace

My name is Anna and I am about 15 weeks pregnant (due November 15, 2006) with our first (to make it this far). I had a miscarriage last year, followed by an ectopic pregnancy. Thrilled to be here, and so excited to have found this community, looking forward to being inspired by all of you wise ladies.

I'll be delivering at a hospital under the care of a team of midwives. We're not finding out the sex...I can't wait until the fall!







:


----------



## Hiker_Girl

Hi! I'm new here to MDC. Love it so far.









My wonderful husband and I are expecting baby #2 (a boy!) in early August. My EDD is 8/4/06. We are already proud parents to our gorgeous, 2.5 year-old daughter Ireland.

I'm 31 weeks, 4 days pregnant today!

ETA: We're planning a completely natural, med-free birth in the hospital (couldn't afford a homebirth/midwife







) with two doulas. My daughter's birth was anything _but_ natural, so this is a first for us!


----------



## CourtCourt

We were actually going to take a break from trying if we didn't get pregnant this cycle; God sure has a sense of humor! We have an 11-month old who we are madly in love with, and can't wait to add some more fun to our family!

Just got a BFP last night, and going for bloodwork today. EDD: February 11th.


----------



## Sara Ann

We got our bfp last night!!! This is #3 for us. We're hoping to have a homebirth.


----------



## Diane~KJ

Hi I'm Diane and I'm expecting baby #3 on October 10th. My twin sons will be 4 in July and we are all excited to welcome baby sister into our family.

I have unexplained infertility. After 6 years we concieved the twins from IVF and this baby is one of the frozen embies from that cycle!

Unfortunately due to some medical issues I will be having a c-section. But the good news is I know exactly when she is coming and I can prepare to have some family up to help me out.

-Di


----------



## kvan

Hi all!

We got our bfp two days ago and it is still sinking in...this was our 10th month ttc#2!

Ds turned two in March. This month we pulled out all the stops (ie, acupuncture, chinese herbs, and the Cleablue Easy Fert. monitor), so I'm not sure which one worked










Due Feb. 13! and planning a VBAC!


----------



## simple life

I am new to these boards, but also just found out I'm expecting. We are totally happy







. I'm due Feb. 26, 2007.


----------



## christifav

I'm due Feb 20th. It's my third pregnancy. I have a 14 month old DD and had a m/c in March 2006.

I want a homebirth with a midwife, but after the m/c, I'm a little nervous. I also have to get my GP to buy off on it and give me a referral to the midwife as opposed to the OB for insurance purposes.


----------



## minderella3717

Hi I'm Mindy and I'm 31 weeks with my third baby, a little girl due 8/24/06
I have two sons 3 and 4 that are very excited to get a little sister


----------



## mooliette

Hi I'm Shelley, due in February, planning to have our 3rd home waterbaby.


----------



## huskermommy

We are having our second baby, due November 25, 2006 and are planning a homebirth with possibly a midwife.

Tabitha


----------



## jzimms1115

Oh my there sure alot of November mommies in here. Well me too. Expecting our first child November 15th. Halfway throughtomorrow. Lovin every minute of it too.














:


----------



## hopesoon

I'm due 21st February 2007!
Heavily nauseous now, but so happy to be pregnant.
My dear hubby and I really look forward to meeting our baby on the due date!!


----------



## Arts Therapist

Due mid-September wth my first! Got PUPPP and itching like crazy. About to order kukui nut oil, nothing else seems to have really helped. Besides that, all is well and baby is active esp between 12am - 4am. Amazing sensations.


----------



## St. Margaret

Hi, I go by St. Margaret and I just found out I'm pregnant with my first, due in early March. I still can't believe it!


----------



## fyrebloom

Hi I'm Lucia and I'm expecting my second on March 14th (as best as I can figure it). My DS was a November baby for 2005, so looks like we're having a family close together!


----------



## 2mama

I'm Pregnant!

Mama to Peanut 8














, Little Dude 17 months







: , and EDD







mid to late Feb '07








:





















:














:









We plan to







and I am trying to convince DH it's safe to


----------



## CTMOMOF2

Hello!!

I'm Tracey, live in Connecticut.
Expecting my third in Jan/Feb 2007. I'm 10 weeks today. been feeling bloated, and full of heartburn for weeks and haven't slept in weeks either!! ugg!

We have an almost 6 year old boy and an almost 3 year old girl. I *think* this new baby is a boy... but we'll see!
I've had two drug-free hospital births and am looking forward to a third and final labor & delivery, again in the hospital & drug-free!... (labor & delivery is my favorite part!!!!!)

Hope to get to know some of you better through this pregnancy!!


----------



## Mom4Max

Hello!
Number 2 is due Dec. 4 but will come in November. My first was induced and ended in a C-Section so I will need a C-Section again, due to several health reasons I guess (high blood pressure and lack of dilation were reasons for the first).
We have a boy that's almost 18 months and hope the second one is a girl.


----------



## jo15

I'm pregnant for the first time ever. I believe I am in my 7th week and due in late February. I'm very excited.


----------



## emerysmum

hi. my name is Charity. I'm 21 and pregnant for the first time. I'm 25 wks and its a girl! She's due October 25th. Her name is Emery Kay and shes kicking right now.


----------



## BeagleMommy

My hubby and I are expecting non-canine baby number one around January 19, 2007! We are both very excited and a bit nervous because we are "older" first parents. I'm 32, and he's 37.


----------



## wanderinggypsy

Hi! I'm newly pregnant in Ontario. This will be the third bambino for myself and dh. Going for natural birth with a midwife (hopefully this one isn't 10 pounds like the last one!)
Good luck and health to all!


----------



## terrordactyl

congratulations everyone


----------



## queenofhercastle

I'm due in January 2007 with baby #5!









Jennifer


----------



## msnadia

My name is Nadia and I'm expecting my first child! EDD 9/26/06


----------



## morningstar12

Hello! I'm new to MDC and live in Vancouver, BC, Canada. I got my BFP three days ago and have an estimated due date of March 28, 2007! This will be my first child and I'm learning all about midwives and considering home birth.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you!


----------



## risen_joy

Whoo hoo! I finally saw the two dark lines!! I'm due sometime the end of March 2007 - still can't believe it! I'll be trying to find a midwife for a homebirth and waterbirth!









Ellie Grimes


----------



## Lisie

I am pregnant with my second child, due sometime the end of March 2007! I am going to have my FIRST homebirth, and need to start interviewing midwives!


----------



## Mommy2TwoBoys

I am here!







Due with #3 2/23/2007. I plan to deliver in a birth center just like I did with #2.


----------



## One Art

I am pregnant with #2, due Nov. 13th. I am having a homebirth, with my mom, who is a midwife, delivering.


----------



## risen_joy

Hooray I caught the pregger dust!!









This is our 2nd, due March 27th 2007! I am hoping for a home and water birth - last was in hospital with tons of drugs! Hoping to find a midwife or CNM to do it and PRAYING insurance will cover it!

Elizabeth


----------



## arlecchina

due 14th Feb 2007, u/p and u/c


----------



## peacechief

I'm very newly pregnant (~4weeks) - just got my very first BFP Monday evening, and confirmed it at the doctor yesterday







This is my first, and I'm due around mid-April. I'm still somewhat in disbelief and trying not to worry so much, but very excited!


----------



## blue butterfly

pregnant with babe number 2, due november 15th and i will be using a midwife in the hospital


----------



## RainbowsMum

Pregnant with what will be my first born.... Shes due on the 25th of September, was plannig a hospital birth (But naturally - no hospital drugs) am now pondering maybe having her at home instead.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn

I am here, too, EDB April 2!


----------



## lapetitemaman

Yay!!!!! I'm very newly pregnant (almost 3 weeks) with #1...got my BFP at 14DPO and have been testing every day since then (today is 19 DPO) as I have no symptoms...still too early, I'm sure, but hey, I'm new at this! I'll probably test every day until I get to the doctor or midwife's for confirmation...still need to find one, I'm researching to find one in the area.

Like a previous poster wrote, I, too, am in disbelief and still can't quite believe it.








I'm so excited for all of us!!

Edited:
I've been researching how to figure out my due date, and I'm actually supposed to count from the date of my last menstrual cycle (I was counting from the day I ovulated)...so , since most docs and people count that way, I guess I'm in my 5th week of pregnancy, although I've only been pregnant for 3 weeks....I've got a lot to learn!


----------



## super kitty

*


----------



## daniedb

I am pregnant with our second boy, with an EDD of 11/1! Whee!


----------



## SarahNC

*Please! - no discussion amongst one another in this thread. Start a new thread for that. This thread is for pregnancy and birth announcements. I'll be deleting all the extraneous postings.*

That's it! May you all have wonderful pregnancies and we look forward to welcoming all your babes into the Mothering community!

~Cynthia[/QUOTE]

Cynthia,
My post that is interactive on this thread was moved to this thread by another administrator. Please do not delete it!!! If you tell me how to move it, I will!
Thanks & sorry!
SarahNC


----------



## wanderinggypsy

I'm expecting number three! Due date is April 25 but my babies always come late, so I"m counting on the first week of May. I had a miscarriage last month so this is extra precious to me now!


----------



## kewpie-o

I'm pregnant with #1, due around April 16, 2007. I've been testing every day since I got my first BFP last Wednesday. It's fun to see the test line get darker and darker! I'm going to speak w/ my midwife Friday to set up my first appointment. I'm planning on giving birth at the birth center she runs.


----------



## autumn_faune

22 weeks in, and I just found this thread!









We're "due" sometime around Christmas, maybe early January. I did chart and do know my exact dates, but I refuse to be bound to a "due date"

Planning a up/uc.


----------



## ConfusedPrincess

I just found this thread too and I'm 20 weeks 6 days pregnant. Due around Dec. 29. This is my first pregnancy. I wish the best to you all during your pregnancies


----------



## CorbinsMama

I am brand newly pg with #2. I conceived after one failed IVF; this baby is from a FET which I had done on August 7. POAS on 8/15 and got







and today had b/w and have an HCG of 41.

DS will 7 y.o. a week from today!


----------



## dlwdmw

pg with #2, due sometime in mid April







:


----------



## lesley&grace

I just found out that I am pregnant with my #2, a 3rd child for our family. The pregnancy is unexpected...we just got married July 29th, my husband is still in school (last year of nursing) and I chose to stay home instead of return to work so even though I am working from home by looking after another child...I will not recieve maternity benefits. I keep swaying between happiness that we are going to have another baby...and a bit of depression because it's not a great time and I had been so looking forward to planning our next child (our daughter was unexpected as well, and so was his son for that matter).
However, I have heard that getting pregnant on your wedding night (the only time we went without a condom...FYI you can totally get pregnant the day after your period ends) is supposed to be lucky...maybe we'll win the lottery??









ETA: I am due about April 28th, 2007.


----------



## erinwestpoet

I just found out last night that I am pregnant with #2 and due sometime in the beginning of May. My dd is 14mos.


----------



## 10aciousD

I am due 22 Feb 07 with our first. I've been feeling the baby move for a week now and can't stop giggling.


----------



## treemom2

Hello! I am pg with #3 EDD 4/4/07. My first was a c-sec and my second was a Hbac. I now live in Japan and am slightly nervous about this birth. I really want another homebirth!!


----------



## LKath

We just found out over the weekend that we're expecting #2 on 5-3-07. Woohoo! Our ds just turned 2.


----------



## LittleBast

:wave

We're having are first, early november 2006. We're going to have our boy in a birthcenter with a midwife. possibly a waterbirth and Hypnobirth support.


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Hi! I just found out that I was pregnant a couple days ago (took 5 HPTs because I was in disbelief) and am due May 16, 2007, which is also my birthday!


----------



## Goldiemom

Woohoo! I get to add myself on here again! I am due with #4 this time in April/May. Praying that it sticks! I am hoping for a homebirth this time, as it is now finally legal in my state.


----------



## [email protected]

I am pregnant with #3. Due date is February 10, 2007.
Uzra


----------



## belladonna72

We found out last night that we're expecting our first.

It's so early that we're afraid to tell anyone, but we're just ready to burst with excitement!


----------



## comfortblessings

I am 36wks and have been having preterm labor I mean long twice this last week last Friday I went from 11pm 3-4mins apart till 2am then they stopped well not all the way but no longer close together like that. I went in Sat eve and was told I was not dilated, I was surprised. I went to the doc's on the following monday and found that my cervix was not posterior and very ripe but she said not dialated. Yesterday I thought for sure I was going to have this baby I started having contractions 3-4 mins apart starting at 3pm and they lasted till 8:30 at 3-4 mins apart then they went to 5-6 mins apart until 1am then they backed off again. AGGGGH I am so tired and want to be done.

I should share that my last two were 34 wks and 35wks and they were perfectly healthy. My OB will not stop my labor if I go, I just pray that I am no longer tortured so to speak LOL with labor like that then stops I mean what the hay I wonder why, they are not braxton hicks they are very intense and painful some I can't even talk. This pregnancy my preterm labor began at 26wks so another reason I want to have this baby ASAP

Has this ever happened to anyone else? if so can you share

This is baby number 5 for us


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comfortblessings* 
I am 36wks and have been having preterm labor I mean long twice this last week last Friday I went from 11pm 3-4mins apart till 2am then they stopped well not all the way but no longer close together like that. I went in Sat eve and was told I was not dilated, I was surprised. I went to the doc's on the following monday and found that my cervix was not posterior and very ripe but she said not dialated. Yesterday I thought for sure I was going to have this baby I started having contractions 3-4 mins apart starting at 3pm and they lasted till 8:30 at 3-4 mins apart then they went to 5-6 mins apart until 1am then they backed off again. AGGGGH I am so tired and want to be done.

I should share that my last two were 34 wks and 35wks and they were perfectly healthy. My OB will not stop my labor if I go, I just pray that I am no longer tortured so to speak LOL with labor like that then stops I mean what the hay I wonder why, they are not braxton hicks they are very intense and painful some I can't even talk. This pregnancy my preterm labor began at 26wks so another reason I want to have this baby ASAP

Has this ever happened to anyone else? if so can you share

This is baby number 5 for us

What you are describing sounds a lot like prodromal labor to me. I had it for 4 weeks with my second baby (36-39w6d) and 5 weeks with my third baby (36 weeks until 41w6d).

Come over the birth and beyond forum and post your question- you'll get more responses that way.


----------



## QuiteLikeRain

Hello, I'm pregnant!

I'm Erin, 31 next month, edd 5/17/07!!! This will be #3; I have two sons, born 7/93 & 4/05. I'm thrilled and praying that all goes as smoothly this pregnancy as it did with my other two.

I birthed my older two at hospitals with midwives (and no epidurals here!) and will this time as well, as there are no birthing centers in the area and we recently moved in with my mother so a homebirth is not an option









Anyway, best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Eaglevoice

I get to post again, too!!! My first post was #704! Glad to be back on here! I'm due with baby #2 at the end of may. AF has been way wacky since I lost 30 lbs, so I have no idea of my LMP or conception date. And seeing that DD went 15 days over due, I'm not going to get my hopes up with an exact date again. Just the end of may 2007.


----------



## lolalola

Baby # 3 for me, due May 9th, 2007


----------



## darsmama

Pregnant with #3. Due date says late April, but I'm sure it will be a may babe


----------



## JWhite31

Hi there! Pregnant with #2! Due in late May, but babe will probably come in early June. I have a 14 month old DD, Jillian.


----------



## stacey0402

Hello! I am pregnant with baby #3, due May 16, 2007. We were not planning this baby, but couldn't be happier!


----------



## torio

This morning's gift was a BFP during the 4th month of ttc after a miscarriage at 10 wks in May. This one will be our first and we're planning to do it at home with our fab midwife. Due date based on ovulation is June 4, 2007.


----------



## saratchka

Got a surprise BFP this weekend.







If all goes well we'll have a new family member in late May or early June.


----------



## misstam

I am 22 years old from Kelowna and expecting, unexpected baby number 1 on february 7th, 2007... i am hoping to deliver in a hospital


----------



## CTH3989

I'm pregnant(my first child) with a little boy and I am due December 13, 2006!!!

Chelci


----------



## Wonderwoman76

I'm pregnant!
I'm due May 21 2007!
I plan on having a water birth in a birthing center (attached to the hospital), with a midwife.
Asherah, you are SOO Lucky to have a baby due on beltane! that's awesome!








that's it I guess


----------



## Ks Mama

Officially pregnant - woo hoo! Due date around June 14th with our second baby! Hoping for a VBAC!


----------



## DanAbimytwomiracle

I am mostly a lurker, but I'm due February 18th, 2007 with my 3rd - a boy







.


----------



## Shell_Ell

June 15, 2007 here, our second babe!


----------



## herbmama3-7

I'm Pregnant!!
this is Baby and Pregnancy # 2. We Are planning a homebirth and hopeing for a girl. Due in the beginning of June 2007.


----------



## lotusdebi

I'm pregnant with #2, due in early March, 2007. We're planning a home waterbirth.


----------



## CaraO

I am 6 1/2 weeks and due around June 1st 2007! I will be 43 on May 30th, so this is going to be the best birthday present ever.

This is the first baby for DH and me! We have been trying for over a year! All those years of trying not to get pregnant!!!

In January, my obgyn suggested to go to an RE because of my age--which was good--an HSG showed that I had two uterine polyps in my uterine lining. I had a hysteroscopy to remove them in April.

In July, we tried an IUI with injections--had a chemical pregnancy--but knew that egg and sperm could meet. Since one cycle was about $4000, and not covered my insurance, we decided to try again on our own--with some clomid and progesterone--a mere $65!

And viola!

Would like to have a natural childbirth--however, our insurance is switching to Kaiser in January and I am not sure what they offer. The last thing I want is to be flat on my back with a bunch of monitors on!!!


----------



## sugamagmama

Due May 25th, 2007 with baby #3








Planning on another homebirth, hopefully waterbirth this time!


----------



## justme77

Hello. Our EDD is Nov 5th with our first- give or take a week. Unfortunately hubby has been deployed to Iraq (3rd tour), so I will be delivering at a free-standing birth center (hoping for a waterbirth) w/ 2 Midwives, a birthing assistant, a doula, and a very dear friend.

I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## StacieM

I'm also expecting. According to LMP, my due date is June 6, 2006. This is my 5th pg and I have 4 beautiful children already (3 girls, 1 son). This pg was not something we were planning, but were blessed with anyway. It was a bit overwhelming at first, but now I'm excited and can't wait!

Another boy would be great, but if I had to guess, I would say we'll probably have another girl. That's okay too. I just hope this pg goes as well as my others have gone.


----------



## mf_colon

I am expecting my first child on February 3, 2007. We are keeping the sex a secret. I will be hitting 25 weeks at the end of this week and so far everthing is good!


----------



## WingMom

Anybody know of any good pregnancy journals?


----------



## stacyann21

I'm 34 weeks pregnant with my first, a boy. I'm due on November 30th.


----------



## 2kidsmamma

Best wishes everyone!


----------



## masherrell

No positive test, but I know I'm preg with #3. BBT high and CM lotiony. Expected AF Thur. but Taking test tomorrow. M/S 7:30 this morning. I thought I was going to get AF untill this morning.







:




























: Let's all have a Party.


----------



## Nora'sMommy

I'm pregnant!

I'm due around June 7th. This is my second pregnancy. We are planning a homebirth again. Although we're not currently sure where home will be!

I hope for another girl.....just to make things easier and I never had a sister so I want that for my daughter. But we'll love a boy to of course.


----------



## beachsea

I am pregnant with my first baby and due April 23rd.







My DH and I are very excitied, each change i am experiencing brings tears to my eyes! Good luck to all!


----------



## mainegirl

I almost can't believe it!

Have no idea where I am right now - 7-9 weeks, maybe? We've got our fingers crossed that this one will stick, had a miscarriage earlier this year.

Just gotta keep on keepin' on!

Already interviewed one homebirth midwife team who handle VBACs, and got another to meet! Yay!


----------



## eila

I'm pregnant with my first! I've been wanting this for years and am so thrilled that it's finally happening. Due June 28th. And loving life!


----------



## MaxiMom

Hi all,

I've been lurking here for a while, figured it was time to get on board. I'm due with my 2nd on April 10 and my ds will be three by then. I'll be having another home water birth with the same midwife.

It's been a bit of a tough one so far, worse than my first, but we just plod through. Waiting to see what it will be, no ultrasound this time. Although forever I thought I'd have two boys, everything seems to tell me it's a girl this time. We'll see!


----------



## IamPink

I am pregnant for the 3rd time, 4th baby (I have a bonus son).
ds1 is 8
ds2 just turned 5
dd is 19 months

I am planning on having a homebirth which will be my first. I am a Doula and I have seen some horrible things happen to my clients in the past year. I refuse to be put in a dramatic situation when I am in labor!! I am a responsible woman that can birth babies so I will be just fine. (yep, agreed to a midwife for my dh!







)
I couldn't imagine being at a house while someone was in labor until I started doing my lurking on this site.
Now, I won't step foot in a hospital to have a baby... no way! I want what you guys have had!

I am due 7-2-7. I have a feeling that it is another girl, but I will know for sure in 7.5 months!!!


----------



## amyleigh33

This is my first time on this board, first post to it, and first pregnancy. I had my first appointment with a midwife a couple weeks ago, and my due date is May 13, 2007. But I am not planning to have a home birth as I live in an apartment and don't feel comfortable doing it here; but maybe next time.

I'm only 22, which feels young to me, so even though I am excited I am also terrified! Hoping to pick up some good advice by scanning these boards! Thanks.


----------



## katarn

my name: Kat Arn
due date: june 29
this will be baby number 2
ds will be 25 mo. at delivery
planning a homebirth.. again


----------



## ericswifey27

I am due sometime in June, planned HBAC waterbirth

I am not sure if I am going to find out if it's a boy or girl yet either


----------



## zensven42

My name is Kristin. I am due December 8th with my 4th child. My children have the tendency to be late, so I might have mine around the holidays. I plan on an unassisted homebirth as I dislike my previous hospital experiences. I'm quite round and ready now! LOL

Thanks!

Kristin


----------



## koru

hi all ~ i'm due mid-may with #3. this is my 6th pregnancy with 3 scattered m/c so i'm finally feeling "out of the woods" at 13 weeks! yippee!!

i have 2 little girls, 3 1/2 & almost 2 (19 months apart) & my husband has an older daughter, as well, so we're betting on another girl in our household.









i had two fabulous, all natural birth center births with the girls & am planning a homebirth with this one.


----------



## Djfiresign

Hey Everyone! I'm Debra and pregnant with my first son who's due 2.22.07. My hopes are to have a waterbirth at a birthing center. I say "hopes" because after 2 ultrasounds we are still not sure if he has a Single Artery Umbilical cord. I am scheduled to have a 3rd Ultrasound with a Specialist, we'll see what they have to say. So, if all goes as planned I will stay put where I am, if they decide he has the Single Artery cord, then my heart tells me to birth in a hospital where he has all the latest available to him.


----------



## WhiteWax

I'm preggo again with little surprise number 2 due June 5th 2007. My daughter is 2 years and it looks like after being 4 years with my fiance we will be parting ways so look out single parenthood HERE I COME!!!

ps... scared out of my find!!! HA HA

OH... and I used a midwife for my first delivery and will be using her for my second as well.. very exciting! lol


----------



## Retesha

I'm pregnant with baby number 3!
Due date is July 16, 2007 But might be bumped up after the first doctors visit


----------



## aminspace

Hi, I'm pregnant with my second child - after an 8 year gap! - and due on April 20th. I'm hoping for a VBAC







Not sure whether to try and homebirth yet.

Oh, and I'm in the UK.


----------



## momma2sageraven

So excited to be pregnant again! Due date is estimated at June 30, 2007 and we won't be finding out the sex. We have an 18mo DS, so we'll start talking to him about being a big brother.

Will be having a natural birth in our lovely local birthing center with a midwife and doula.

So tiredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!

Blessing to you all beautiful pregnant mommas!
Bella


----------



## joybabymama

baby number 2 on the way 6 years after the first. i'm planning another unassisted tub birth at home, the baby is due in june-july. big bro says it's a little sister in there, let's see if he's right!


----------



## mamalegato

Hi everyone-

Due june 21-ish with #6- planning another homebirth- 3 sons ages 13, 11 and 8 and 2 daughters 4 and 2- we'll leave this one a surprise like all the rest!


----------



## laehmichal

Hi! I'm pregnant too! Just found out this week, I am 5 weeks along and due in late July/early August. We have one more, who showed up 5 weeks early, so we are hoping this little one takes their time to cook


----------



## marcusonme

Hey everyone...this is my first post...finally after 1 1/2 years of trying my husband and i are going to be welcoming baby # 4 to our family. We are due around August 4, 2007. I am soooooo excited!


----------



## becoming

We're pregnant with #3.









He/she is due around July 27. We already have a 5-year-old son and a daughter who will be 13 months tomorrow.


----------



## MysteryMama

just got a BFP last night. not sure, but i think im about 2 months. im already a mama to a 7yo and a 5mo, both intact boys. this was definately an "oops!"


----------



## GenomicsGirl

Hi, I'm Shannon, and due June 7th with child #3. I will probably have a scheduled c-section about a week earlier! Ds#1 will be almost 4 and ds#2 will be 2 at the time of the 3rd baby's birth


----------



## AileenM

I'm Aileen, and I'm due April 14th, although I really feel as though I might go at the end of March. We're expecting a baby girl, our first!! We're hoping for a hospital birth with a midwife.


----------



## jrojala

!!!! we concived late nov, for sure. hoping for a







or at least a







!


----------



## gratefulmum

DD #1 is 2.5yo and







!!!We are due sometime in late August with a new little







Thrilled! Planning a VBAC after a breech babe.


----------



## NaturalTXMama

Pregnant with #2 due end of Julyish, having homebirth with midwife.


----------



## RachelS

Hurray! I am finally here!!! Just found out this morning that I am pregnant with number 2!!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## PiePie

We did it! We got our







on Sunday, December 10th.







My midwives use date of last menstrual for due date, so it's August 13, 2007. I am telling people IRL mid-August in case I go "late."


----------



## sparklemama

Hi there! We're expected our third (a girl!) in mid-May '07. Conceived while nursing a toddler and no AF yet (not that I expected that to be birth control!) nevertheless it was a little bit of a surprise! When she joins us she'll have a 2 year old big sister and an almost 5 year old big brother.


----------



## aiyana

I'm 16+ weeks along, due on June 9th, 2007
Planning a homebirth with a midwife, potentially a water birth
This is our first child.

I've already gained 10 lbs, but I'm just starting to show a little bit - if I lift my shirt!! I think all the weight has gone to various parts of my body - I'm just "thicker" all over, esp. my boobs & bootie!

I feel fantastic, no sickness, hardly any prego signs, so I am eager for something - a heartbeat, a flutter...soon I hope!


----------



## darsmama

Early may babe due here!


----------



## mnkygrl79

me, YAY!!! Due Sept 7, 2007














:


----------



## BeckiB

Hi!

I'm due to have our first on July 9, 2007. My ideal would be a homebirth or a birthing center; probably a water birth.


----------



## xrayz

My name is Lisa. I am 37 and hubby is 34. I have a 14 yr old daughter and 12 yr old son from my previous marriage and hubby and I have a 3.5 yr old daughter. We are expecting our 2nd together Aug. 15. 2007.


----------



## ATD_Mom

Welcome, xrayz!

We got our BFP the other day. Feeling guilty right now for it being so quick - it was our first try! Due mid-September.


----------



## jes_mar_wak_hod

Hello! My name is Jessica and I am pregnant!







I am having a baby girl named Story Bluesummers and my guess-date is May 20. She will be our first child and I am having her at home (possibly a waterbirth) with a midwife in attendance.


----------



## alana1980

I'm pregnant and nursing my 19 month old.

I'm having a midwife assisted birth at an Alternative Birthing Center. I'm due Feb 18th.


----------



## Aprilbaby07

We're pregnant with our first baby. 90% chance it is a girl. Although we could only see the butt on the u.s. I have one more u.s. on the 18th of January so hopefully "she" will be turned around and we can be sure. I am due around April 20th! Can't wait to hold my little one and gaze into her loving eyes.







:


----------



## some_girl

Hello Everyone!

My due date is May 14/07 baby #1 ...we have NO idea what we are having but some days I sure wish I knew!


----------



## alisonandjosh

my husband and i are 31 weeks pregnant with our first due march 9, 2007. it's a baby boy.

we had pre-natal care from a hospital for the first 24 weeks and then my husband lost his job. we happily are going with a home water birth!!!!!!

Yay but my back hurts...a lot!


----------



## maylea_moon

I'm newly pregnant with my second child and due in mid-September. Planning on a home water birth.


----------



## eri_flores

Totally preggers with our number one baby, expecting mid-late august. Planning a homebirth with a midwife, maybe a waterbirth if we can work it out. I like everything about this but the sickness (and I even like that a little bit).


----------



## mimiharshe

Pregnant w/#3 here. I'm 5 weeks along and due in mid September. I'll be a VBA2C and delivering at home. We concieved our first try (for the 3rd time)!!!!!! So we feel very blessed. Now I can continue my VBAC journey and succeed!

January


----------



## boobyjuicex3

I am here! Anxiously awaiting the arrival of #4 in mid to late September! This is an oops and I am excited to meet this new little.


----------



## goddessgold1

Hi!!! I have figured myself to be due on September 29th, going by my conception date. I am due for my 6th child, I have 5 sons, 1 of them is my sleeping angel. I am planning on having a homebirth attended by a midwife, this will be my first homebirth, my others where as natural as possible drug free hospital births. Its great meeting everyone!!!


----------



## flowers

Hello! Just figured it out! Expecting our second and I am going with the begining of October. Due dates do not serve me well and I track by moon cycles so October it is!

Homebirth/waterbirth with mw...


----------



## indiemamma

I had just started my first quarter back as a full-time student after a year and a half off to take care of my first DS. I was in classes ONE WEEK and found out I was pregnant again!! We are really hoping for a girl and are due the third week of the Fall quater. I'm really excited and hoping to do a home/waterbirth, but we live in a very tiny apartment and I'm quite the screamer in labor... so we'll see! Can't wait!


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT

Yay!! I'm so excited to finally be able to post here! I just found out this morning that I'm due with #2. I had a feeling that I was pregnant and I'm thrilled to be right. Can't wait for the October ddc to be set up.


----------



## MOMGOTSPUNK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt's Mom in MT* 
Yay!! I'm so excited to finally be able to post here! I just found out this morning that I'm due with #2. I had a feeling that I was pregnant and I'm thrilled to be right. Can't wait for the October ddc to be set up.

Congratulations!







: I am so happy for you. Maybe keeping the thread going was the extra good luck.







:


----------



## MOMGOTSPUNK

I'm here. I just found out on Friday, so its been less than a week. Yesterday I had it comfirmed at the Nurse's Office. It kind of scared me to go there, because I was afraid they would say I wasn't. Then it kind of scared me to be hit with the reality of this being my third baby. I am going to have 3, 4 and under.







: I am VERY happy though.







:


----------



## flowers

How do we get an Oct 07 ddc started?


----------



## mamamoo

I am due in August with our fifth baby!! I will be having another home-water-birth.


----------



## MommaCrystal

Due October 12th with baby number two! I am hoping for a VBAC at a birth center with a CNM. YEAH!


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy

Expecting baby#4 in early October! Planning our third home waterbirth.


----------



## flowers

Yay! More October mamas!


----------



## green mom

May 22 is the expected date. First baby. Planning a midwife-attended waterbirth. Can't wait to be a breastfeeding-baby-wearing mom. DH and I are very excited...we celebrated 5th anniversary of our first date last night.


----------



## kamacat

oh gosh i have been busy reading through this thread.. congratulations to all of you


----------



## jen&james

I am due 11/04/07 with #2. I am still nursing #1 DS(21 mo.) and got PG on my second pp cycle, thank god! I had some trouble getting PG last time (15mo) and was so excited it happened quickly this time. Looking forward to being pregnant, I had such a wonderful pregnancy last time. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Sunflower223

I'm pregnant. We are expecting our second baby on May 25, 2007


----------



## Libelle

Pregnant for the first time and due Oct. 17. On waiting list with two midwife collectives and hoping to give birth in hospital birthing center (supposed to be very nice now). Still looking for family physician in the meanwhile.

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## Imix

I'm expecting baby #1. Due March 30th. Been having some preterm since the first of the the year. I just got off terb by my docs, and have a feeling he's coming a little early. We're planning a natural hospital birth with a mid-wife. Just hoping to go with the flow and do whatever feels right at the time. We have options for water-birth if we want it. Very Very excited though and getting antsy to see this little guy!


----------



## WeasleyMum

Pregnant!!

Due November 11ish 2007. First timer here.


----------



## nickers

I am 7weeks pregnant with baby 2. *EDD 25.10.2007*

My DS was born at 33weeks in April last year so will hopefully be 18months between the two.
Will be moving interstate within 2 months so seing my OB for a few visits then seeing a new one in Sydney.
Currently reading up about VBAC and if it will be at all a possibility for me.


----------



## morningbird

I am now 9 weeks pregnant with my first baby and I can't wait till she get born around mid-october and I have the nicest midwife in the world and lots of little dresses I've want to sew.


----------



## cheeseRjedi

My second baby will be joining us sometime in mid-November.


----------



## kapoentje

We're expecting our third little one at the end of October. I didn't think I'd ever have another!


----------



## DoomaYula

I am pregnant with #4, edd Oct 7 2007. I'm planning a home waterbirth with a midwife, after 2 hospital births. I'm excited!


----------



## GinaRae

I am due 11/30 with baby #4! I am planning my first home water birth.


----------



## jbirdbrain

Hi there! First time mom/first pregnancy. Due Sept. 18th, 2007.


----------



## Lisa17

We are pregnant!







: Due on Oct 24th with baby #2. We have a 27 m.o. boy. Planning on a home birth with a midwive. I am really excited and glad to be moving in the 2nd trimester!


----------



## kaedensmom020

I am pregnant with my first child June 20th, 2007. We think he is a boy, but it could turn out to be a girl.


----------



## Magic Sling

i am due 5/11 with #4!! just a few weeks left.......









her name is Willa Rose. I am having my first home birth- i am so excited!


----------



## dannic

Hi, all. We're expecting our third little one the end of May! #1 was delivered at a BC, my husband delivered #2 on an off ramp of the I-10 enroute to the BC, and we're having #3 at home! YAY!


----------



## Enchanted Gypsy

Pregnant with my first due June 1st 2007 (gulp..) will go au' natural with a waterbirth.

~ Pixie


----------



## guest9921

: #2. Due Mid-Decemberesque.

UC or Midwife attended HB.


----------



## BF124497

First baby, due November 19. Hoping for a homebirth.


----------



## Mama_Meme

I am 11.5 weeks pregnant and super happy as is the father!
we are expecting a beautiful child, which we will deliver, unassisted, in mid November! The actual due date is 11/11







)


----------



## DucetteMama21842

We are pregnant and due in December... I don't like to be prodded about going overdue.. so that's as much info as people get on my due date.







It's our third.. and we're excited for a boy or girl! Our first homebirth too!


----------



## tanya1976

My second son is due on August 14th. We are thrilled.


----------



## Shachar613

I'm pregnant with #1, due mid-December (I think the 18th). Trying to talk DH into a homebirth. So excited!!


----------



## soybeansmama

I am pregnant with #2 due in late July...
we are excited to be homebirthing this time!


----------



## guest9921

#2, mid-december.

Very excited.


----------



## michlm

Pregnant with #3 and planning our 3rd happy home birth day but in a new state and with a new midwife. due end of december - hoping this baby makes it in time to be a tax deduction... ;-)


----------



## zjande

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
I have been blessed with pregnancy #3, & I am sooooo happy. I'm due November 20th.

This is the 2nd time I've gotten to post on this thread!







I'm now expecting baby #4 on Christmas eve (or thereabouts).


----------



## Brees_Mama

meeeee!!! due 12/25/07 with baby #2~we got preg while nursing, wooohoooo!!!


----------



## pishajane

I'm pregnant with #2 - happened without return of AF...so no idea when i'm due!! (DD1 is nearly 10mo)
Planning another waterbirth at home with the same midwife & very excited!


----------



## MissChris1974

I'm pregnant with #2. It's due 16 July 07, the day after my son's 3rd B-day. It's supposed to be a girl.


----------



## Treece

I'm prego with number 2!!!!! No clue when I'm due as I wasn't charting or anything. So, now I get to have the Circ discussion...........Joy.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Hi! I'm pregnant with my 1st, and due in early January. I am so amazingly excited to be here.


----------



## Juvysen

Hi. Kind of new to MDC, but...

I'm due w/my second child on July 16 but I was long overdue with my DD, so I expect it'll be later in July. I'm expecting a boy.

Probably a hospital birth but with a slight chance of homebirth available, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Naturalmommy86

Hi! After an early miscarriage 2 months after my wedding, then 2 1/2 years of unexplained infertility, hubby and I finally just relaxed and put everything in God's hands, and whatdya know, the next month we were preggers :-D I'm at roughly 16 weeks, and just just just finally stopped having morning, noon, and night sickness, so I'm back on my computer.

My midwife only charges $1500.00 for complete pre-natal/delivery/post-natal care per child, so we're having a home waterbirth in October. The 18th is my EDD, but we may be about 2 weeks behind, so the baby could wind up in later October or early November. It'll be a surprise


----------



## happymom83

hi,i preg. with my forth.i have a almost 5 yr old girl,3 yr old boy,1 1/2 boy,and this newbie is going to be a girl due on july 10th,but i really feel like it will be sooner.i hoping it will be sooner too,this pregnancy has been so much more tiring than the others,maybe cause i'm running after my other three little monkies.lol







:


----------



## Peacemamalove

Hi I am Pregnant







with Number 3 My due date is January 19th 2008... I have a five year old son and a two year old daughter.


----------



## Tennesseemommy

I'm preggers with number 2. I think I'm due early Feb. (I will see my doctor on June 7). The plan is all natural for this one. Ended up being enduced last time, so hopefully this time we can stick to the plan. The babes will be about 23 months apart







My DH and I are soooo happy.


----------



## pottermama

I am pregnant with number 3. The edd is somewhere between 09/30/07 and 10/07/07.


----------



## Mamazon

pregnant with #4 ( my first I gave up for adoption when I was young)

so this is #2 for DH and #3 for the family. He doesn't know yet since he won;t be home until Wed and I don't want to do the phone or email.. I want to see his face!!









I have a 6 1/2 yr DD and a 20 1/2 mo DS and we are waiting to find out what this one is! DS and him/her will be just under 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Encinalien

We're expecting my first baby September 30th. Water-birth. Vegitarian. Yoga lovin'/karate kids


----------



## kehliouise

due to expect number 2 around jan. 22 2008. seems like a long way away, but i know it will fly by.


----------



## Pixieleah

I am so excited. I am pregnant with my first. Due January 25th, 2008 or so. Homebirth for sure, I was a homebirthed baby myself. Waterbirth is looking like a great option. I am also looking at unassisted birth. Interesting ideas.


----------



## mommy2jacob656

Pregnant with # 2..due Feb 1, 2008!! My DS is going to be 1 on June 5!!


----------



## sahmof2girls

Preggos with #3. Due around 2/3, but who really knows


----------



## bloominmamas

Just found out I am pregnant. Due date's about Feb 6, 2008. One daughter 11/03/01 and son 02/10/04. Yippee!!


----------



## ragmama

Expecting #2, due 11/27/07! We'll be having a midwife-assisted homebirth in water this time - yay!


----------



## loraxc

Eeeee!

Due date: 2/5/08


----------



## Luca'smum

Due with number 2 February 2nd 2008. I hope these first three months fly by.


----------



## Joygee

I'm pregnant with our second, due to join us Jan. 20, 2008. Our son will turn 5 shortly after in March.


----------



## thefreckledmama

My edd is 2/11/08. This baby will be joining big sisters Olivia(5) and Claudia(3).


----------



## GracesMama

My edd is 2/19/08. As of this posting, I'm only 4 weeks pregnant, haven't even had it confirmed by a doctor yet.

My DD will be 2 1/2 when Baby #2 arrives.


----------



## Goddess_heather

I am Heather I am due Octomber 6th with Logan. I plan on a water birth, cloth diapering, attachment parenting, and breastfeeding. If you have had a water birth or plan on it and are due before me please PM me. I would love to hear stories and ask questions! Thank you


----------



## nolonger

I'm due February 10, although when I had that due date before, I wound up having a full term 7 lber on January 27.


----------



## gerlassie

We're pregnant!!! We have 2 sons ( 6 and 2 ) and lost a pregnancy last year. I am so excited about our baby!!! I turned 40 this year and lost a pregnancy last year so, I'm cautiously optimistic but have strong faith. Any older mommies have a recent home birth? I would really like to experience one.

Kim
Daniel 6 and David 2 mommie


----------



## bloominmamas

Pregnant with baby #3 due 2/6/08!! Planning a first homebirth after one really bad hospital birth.


----------



## kristenyostdc

I'm due on March 1, 2008.
I just found out! I plan on using a midwife for the first time, even though this is our 4th baby! I'm very excited about it!


----------



## MommyHammy

I did a home test this morning and I am pregnant!!!! I have been bursting to tell someone, anyone (other than my husband) since it came back positive. Based on my LMP, I am due on Feb 29, 2008.


----------



## CassiopiaTheOnly

i don't think i have; we're pregnant with my first child, we found out in april, our official due date is December 26th







working with an awesome team of midwives!!


----------



## lovethyspirit

Hello







I'm Heather and i'm 25 weeks preggers with my first baby. I didn't want a surprise so I know i'm having a fiesty little baby boy.

due October 13 2007.


----------



## dusty_rosegirl

Hi! I'm also 25 weeks pregnant with our first baby! Also due on October 13th! We are having a little boy! I will be having a C-section because in 2003 I had a grand mal seizure and I am currently on medication to control seizures (I haven't had one since, thank goodness...and that was my first seizure to have). Anyways, C-section it is because we don't want to take any chances that I could go into a seizure during birth.


----------



## NJ*Doula

I'm due with my first. By my calculations I'm due 3/9/08, but my first appointment is tomorrow, so maybe they'll change that.


----------



## tpaigewhite

I'm pregnant with #2 but in my blended family it makes #4. I have two lovely step daughters (13 &11) who I homeschool, & a dd who is 2. I'm due March 6th. I'm planning a vbac but not sure whether it will be in a birth center or at home.


----------



## mama..me??

Im pregnant!!
its my first and im due on the 19th of February!
woo hoo!

First time mum!!







due 19th February!! woo hoo!









****5*







**10****15****20****25****30****35****40


----------



## lovethyspirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dusty_rosegirl* 
Hi! I'm also 25 weeks pregnant with our first baby! Also due on October 13th! We are having a little boy! I will be having a C-section because in 2003 I had a grand mal seizure and I am currently on medication to control seizures (I haven't had one since, thank goodness...and that was my first seizure to have). Anyways, C-section it is because we don't want to take any chances that I could go into a seizure during birth.

Congrats!! If my lil boy does't turn i will have to have a C-section too. I'm glad to hear you are taking all the necessary precautions. My brother in law also has epilepsy.
Good luck to you!


----------



## accountclosed2

I'm pregnant with our first child. I think I'm due March 8th. We're planning a home birth, and I'm in the process of choosing a midwife.


----------



## pamama

I've been posting in the December DDC for several months now so thought I'd finally add myself to this thread.







I am due December 25th with baby #3. I have a 5 (almost 6) year old son and a 3 year old daughter.


----------



## thehappydeer

I'm happily pregnant with my first baby! Ultrasound shows its a girl. We think shes Due Nov 24th. I am planning a home birth with a midwife and plan to have a tub set up. My dream is to birth in the water, but will be happy even to use it in labor.







Yay! Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## jillybeans

I'm due with #2 3/16/08. After a year of trying and infertility problems, this is my third pregnancy in seven months, and we're cautiously optimistic that this one will stick! It's so sweet that we're due on the day we found out we were pregnant with Riley, who we lost at 11.5 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.Floyd

I'm preggo with my first. My math says we're due November 22, for some reason the CNM says Nov. 24. (I'm sticking with the 22nd so baby's due on Thanksgiving, but letting the 'official' date stay the 24th so I have 2 extra days before I'm considered 'overdue'!) U/S looks like a boy, and we couldn't be happier!


----------



## Alison Cole

Planned pregnancy with our first, planning a March 08 homebirth, and very hungry.


----------



## anjanetteopal

Pregnant with first in a state where homebirth and midwifery are mostly illegal. (boo!) Due Feb 13th and plan to give birth at a free standing birthing center in the next state (30m min drive).


----------



## pinkorchid2

I'm pregnant with our first and I'm due in March 2008. We want the gender of the baby to be a surprise and we are still researching birthing options.


----------



## SunChild

I'm pregnant with my first.
Her name's Tahlie and she is due August 30!


----------



## zonapellucida

Heidi pg wiht no 9 due March of 08


----------



## damselfly41

Hi, I'm Shannon. Pg with number three, due March 29-ish.


----------



## garviegirl

I'm pregnant with #3, due August 12...we're waiting to see if it's a boy or a girl...We have a daughter who is 7 and a son who is 4. She was five weeks early, he was induced at 37 weeks due to pre-eclampsia, and I have gestational diabetes with this one. I am in constant pain with this one and can hardly wait for he/she to make an appearance even though nothing is ready around here!


----------



## sagira

I'm pregnant with my second child, a baby girl due August 8. I'm 38 weeks pregnant


----------



## KariM

I just found out that I'm pregnant! This will be my third child.

Anticipated due date is April 2, 2008.


----------



## Red Dirt Girl

well, this will be my 2nd pregnancy at MDC







due with #2 sometime around april 6, 2008


----------



## Schatzi

Hi! I'm pregnant hoping for our first after a miscarriage in April. Our EDD is April 5/08.


----------



## violamama

I am pregnant with #2, somewhere around April 1, 2008

Kathy


----------



## wowbaby42

Sweet Baby is due sometime between mid-Feb and mid-March, closer estimate when I get it. We are planning a midwife attended homebirth. This is my 4th, but my husband's 1st!!!


----------



## nikkiejean

I'm 15 wks pregnant with my first!

I honestly thought I would never get pregnant and I have waited so long for this moment that I still find myself in disbelief - even after the sonogram. There wasn't any medical reasoning behind my belief - I just had one failed relationship after another as the biological clock ticked louder and louder. Then I found out that you don't have to be in a successful relationship to get pregnant (oh, what they don't teach you in highschool







) - so I'm doing this on my own and I'm pretty scared, but I know everything is going to be all right.


----------



## Inspired007

Don't think I've posted here yet.

I am 30 weeks pregnant and my baby is due Oct. 15, 2007. We're having a girl!


----------



## superfastreader

I'm 26 weeks, due mid-November after a m/c in January with our first. I got pregnant again right away and even though it was hard at first, I'm really glad I didn't hold back.


----------



## the elyse

i'm pregnant with my second! yay!


----------



## Mama2-4

I am pregnant with our 4th baby, due around 2/2/08!


----------



## Becky~~<[email protected]

I'm pregnant with #1







hopefully. . due April 6, 2008.. . Very anxious and worried about this because of a late (4 month) miscarriage last year.


----------



## kellynewcomer

I'm pregnant and due Sept. 22, 2007. Expecting to give birth at St. Joseph's hospital with the waterbirth with a midwife and a doula and hopefully my husband will be in town (he's a pilot), and also my 3-yr-old son Everett will be there hopefully if dad is in town... Hoping to keep baby in the womb at least til the 37th week if possible...


----------



## gretelmom

Yea! We're having another boy at the end of November, his name will probably be Boden Matthew. Reading a few Bradley books as well as Hypnobirthing! Hoping for an easier time nursing this time around, as well as less stitches!

Joanna


----------



## cdmommie

This is my first. We found out it is a Girl! I was due August 10th but no baby as of yet. My doctor wants to induce on August 18th by breaking my water..... I am terrified to be induced! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## hellodebbie87

I'm pregnant with my first baby, a girl named Maia Rose.

My due date is September 11, 2007!

-Deb


----------



## AlpineMama

I'm three months pregnant with our second (and last) baby. The gender will be a surprise. I'm hoping for another great natural birth at our birth center. I'm due March 1st.


----------



## ilikethedesert

I'm pregnant with baby number three! We have two girls and are planning our second home waterbirth. I can't wait!!!
The due date is Feb. 8 but my first was 11 days past the DD and the second was ten, so we'll see!


----------



## blizzard_babe

Just got a







for my first, due in late April 2008. I'm buzzing around the room right now...


----------



## misskerri

I am pregnant with #2, due January 26th, 2008, after 12 months ttc. I am 36 years old, so I am considered to be of "advanced maternal age." My DS will have just turned 4 when this Sprout is born.


----------



## Outofmymindyo

Thankfully I'm on my way to our second. Something about this one just makes me think it's going to be a baby boy. I'm so glad to have MDC because people won't call me weird just for having a strong feeling about the sex.

Anyway, based on ovulation my due date will be May 10, 2008. Going to be weird having two kids birthdays less than 30 days apart, but I think we can make it fun.







:


----------



## Mamato2boy

I am due with #3 Feb 16, 2008! Hoping for a girl!!! We find out on Sep 27th.


----------



## junipervt

Just found out yesterday I'm pregnant with #1 due mid May.


----------



## vetch

After 1 & a half years of TTC, we're pregnant with our second child! Got







last Sept 7 and today's my appt with my OB.I'm 5 weeks & 4 days







, and my EDC is on May 8 next year..


----------



## Crybaby1898

eight months now with my first little boy i need stuff and broke so send me stuff hahahahah you don't have to. my due date is oct 25


----------



## CherryBomb

I'm pregnant with my 3rd and due March 5th. Currently planning on VBA2C in a hospital with an OB and a doula.


----------



## Dame

I am pregnant with my first child! I'm due April 30th.


----------



## Junegoddess

I'm pregnant for the 5th time, will be our 3rd living child. Finally starting to relax now that I'm 10 1/2 weeks and every day that passes means I'm less likely to miscarry. Already have one girl and one boy, so... kinda hoping to leave this one a mystery until she/he's born. Due date is April 10, but I'd put my money on the 12th or, with a long labor preceding, the 13th. Our son "messed up" the Super Bowl by choosing that as his birthday, so I'm betting this one will do the same to the Master's (golf tourny).









Planning a hospital birth because mine always get stuck (yes, despite not being on my back). Hoping to not grow one _quite_ so darn big this time!


----------



## AnnieMarie

Were PG with #3 due early June 2008 Planning another home water-birth


----------



## sandybemt

HI ladies..Im new to this mothering.com site..Im pregnant with #4 due april 21 2008!! I have 3 other kiddos..zac is 8 serena 6 and paige is 4..I have a midwife this time around, going for the natural birth.

thanks!

Sandy


----------



## sasha44

Another preggers here! I'm having my first, a little boy, at home, EDD November 24, 2007 (night of a full moon







)


----------



## MAMARabbitt

I'm prego with our first baby. I'm due in January around the 20th & very excited.


----------



## cyrusmama

I am pregnant with our second babe, due May 1st, but am convinced it will be bumped up a week or so, right now I am planning on using a doc, general practitioner and delivering at a birth center


----------



## moma justice

i am pregnant with our 5th baby, but i have only one living child....1 m/c and 2 still born, one at 20 weeks and one at 41 weeks.

this is a little boy...
he is due nov 10 and i am planning a birth at a free standing birthing center with CNM midwives....

as all my other losses are unrelated, we are hoping for the best!


----------



## cj'smommy

Hi! I'm excited to be here!

I'm pregnant with #3 (that still boggles my mind!) due in late May. Trying for a VBAC if I don't have Placenta Previa this time, and hoping I don't have Hyperemesis this time.

I have 2 boys who are the light of my life. A DH and a dog, who in my mind count as my children too,







and I'm wondering how I'm going to keep sane!


----------



## helpy

i'm due 4/13/08 with #4


----------



## being

I'm preg w/ my second-due June /09/08.
dd is 2.5.
I am sooo happy & excited to join you!!!!


----------



## TeaLeaf

Hello,

This is our first child; it's a boy. I will be induced Oct 5 at 34 weeks b/c I have had PROM since week 29; I'm on bedrest at the hospital trying to hang in there.


----------



## amberskyfire

Aloha!
I'm almost 16 weeks along and due March 18, 2008 with my first. This is my fourth pregnancy after 3 miscarriages and I've finally hit the safe zone, yay! I'm doing an unassisted pregnancy and childbirth, but I have midwives who will be checking on the baby the day after birth and getting me a birth certificate and registering my birth. Glad to be here!


----------



## Gypsy.Momma

I'm due with our 4th on June 10 2008 planning a homebirth with my amazing midwife


----------



## *Karen*

Due June 10, 2008. Planning on a home water birth with a midwife.


----------



## Gypsy.Momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan'sMommy* 
Due June 10, 2008. Planning on a home water birth with a midwife.

Congrats we are due the same day how soon did you get a BFP?


----------



## MamaRainebeau

Hi y'all. I'm due in March with twin boys (#3 and #4). I'll probably go early. Dd is 2 and Ds is not yet 1. Please pray for my sanity!


----------



## Gypsy.Momma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaRainebeau* 
Hi y'all. I'm due in March with twin boys (#3 and #4). I'll probably go early. Dd is 2 and Ds is not yet 1. Please pray for my sanity!


Wow you are gonna be one busy momma! My hats off to you! Wish you the best!


----------



## MamaTu-tu

Hey there! I'm due with no. 2, a boy, on 21 October! I'm in the home stretch now after having some difficulties along the way. I had partial placenta previa that finally resolved around week 26 and was diagnosed as borderline GD. I'm really excited to complete our family this month!


----------



## Anno

Hi all - I'm pg with #2, due early May but am sure I will have the baby the end of April - I am type 1 diabetic (for 27 years) and had invasive uterine surgery before my first child was born, so have that scar plus the cesarean ...I dont think I could find an ob or midwife to touch me for a vbac. I suppose a woman can dream though!......


----------



## letniaLynne

*Original Post EDITING*: MCed this babe at just 5wks (Just found out I am preggers with #2, due June 15, 08.)

We are planning a midwife birth with NO interventions this time. My water was broken at 10centimeters last time and it just made for a Very painful final portion of labor even though before that point labor was actually wonderful and Easy







. But other than that I did have a hospital birth with NO IVs or other interventions so over all it went well. I am hoping for even better and more calming this time.







:

*Update*: Pregnant again!!! We caught the next egg after our MC. This babe is due July 31, 08. Hoping for a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Chic_Mama

I just found out this morning that I am prego with baby #2!! We will be due in mid-june although I am not exactly sure when yet because I have inconsistent cycles. Woo-hoo! So glad to not be trying anymore and to be moving into this forum!


----------



## kltroy

I just found out I'm pregnant with #2 - due June 12 (2008). We're very excited! The plan is to have an unmedicated hospital VBAC with a wonderful group of midwives in Chicago. DS (born 5/06) was a scheduled c/s







because he was breech, so please join me in thinking cephalitic thoughts for baby #2!


----------



## K's Mom!

I'm pregnant with baby 3! I am due May 21, 2008. I am feeling like homebirth will be right for us.


----------



## svmaine

Greetings! I'm pregnant with #3, and finally need to start posting on the forum instead of just reading all the delightful threads!!

I'm due in early January and planning on waterbirth #2, at the hospital where I work, with a Doc that calls himself a midwife







, we'll see.

Sarah


----------



## Gypsy.Momma

I had ANOTHER m/c







: so back to the fertility board for me hopefully joining you all soon. Good luck with everyones pregnancy & births!


----------



## R8chel

I am pregnant with our first. According to ovulation should be due sometime the end of June by secretly hoping to make it into July so the whole family will have birthdays in the same month! YAY!


----------



## strmis

So excited...
July 4th, 2008 (Independence day ...How ironic because I will no longer be "independent")

I still feel a little







: from the news...


----------



## DandeCobb

I'm pregnant with #2. I beleive i am due around July 4, 2008. I am also a nursing mama to my 17 month old son.


----------



## SweetGuayaba

I'm pregnant

Due April 2, 2008. This will be DC #2 but pregnancy #4. We are planning a Home VBAC water birth with Midwife.


----------



## heatheraddley

I'm pregnant!

I'm due with #2 the end of June 2008. We are going to have a midwife assisted homebirth!


----------



## jenniepaige

Congrats to all the preggo mammas! I am pregnant to with #3. due early July.


----------



## Ahimsa

Happily pregnant with #2, due mid July.































:





















:














:br oc:




























:


----------



## pazerific

we found out yesterday (the best trick-or-treat ever) that we're expecting #2. i'm due 7/14/08. can't wait to grow round and lovely!


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

Looks like we're going to do this another time as well. #4 due at the end of June!







:







:


----------



## Jentzensmama

We are pregnant with #2 and due at the end of June. After two miscarriages this year we are cautiously optimistic!


----------



## Mom2Lex&Cay

Pregnant with #3 due July 17. Swore I wouldn't ever give birth during a hot south GA summer!


----------



## EugeneMom

Pregnant with #2; due to arrive mid-July! I can't believe I am going to be in the final weeks of pregnancy in the middle of summer!


----------



## Tina Marie

with my first, don't have a due date yet, but thinking around june. Don't know if it's going to be a Lilly Annette or a Russel Jerry, but I can't wait to hold them


----------



## nony

Am 32, will be 33 when baby arrives...due with #1 mid-late July!


----------



## Tanlines

I am pregnant with #3, Due May 15! I can't decide which way I want to deliver yet..all i know is I want to go all natural.


----------



## huskermommy

Hi everyone! And congratulations!

We are expecting #3 (4th pregnancy).
Not sure of due date... Sometime in late July (21-26thish).
Sooooooooooooo excited!!
Feeling it's a girl! Always guessed right away what I was having and have been right everytime!
Gracie is 3yrs old and Ethan just turned 1yr old. VERY excited to have 2 so close together!

Still can't believe I'm the big PREGO!


----------



## jayell79

I'm expecting our first, due March 11. It's a GIRL







and we are so very excited!


----------



## ryansma

I am pregnant with #2 due late July early August. I am still nursing my ds who is 20 months and plan to birth at home.


----------



## Stargirl

:

I can't believe that I am posting this, but I got a fantastic surprise BFP yesterday! We had difficulty conceiving our first child so I have feared the same for baby number two. I am so grateful for my body working so well as we got pregnant this time on the first "try" and with no intervention! I am struggling to keep those early pregnancy irrational fears at bay and it still feels surreal, but I could not possibly be happier! I am due end of July/early August and am meeting with the midwives next week.


----------



## newmama8824

with a little boy.

how exciting!


----------



## MusicMom29

Confirmed by my family doctor today! I am due July 13, 2008. My DS is almost 10 months old so I am excited to be a very busy mama! Never dreamed this would be me after almost four years of infertility!

I feel so blessed and wanted to share with you, hopefully I posted in the right place, I am still pretty new to this!


----------



## Mama-in-May

Hi!

I'm 32, living somewhere in the Midwest, and pregnant with DH and I's first baby - due May 4, 2008. We're planning a midwife-assisted hospital birth.


----------



## INAE7997

.


----------



## diamond lil

I just got a positive test result this morning!









This will be my first. Planning a no-medical intervention, midwife assisted hospital birth!


----------



## mamaSun loveMore

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY!!!!!!!!

dp and i have known for a few days, but we finally took the test last night.
here comes #2!!!!


----------



## PabloHoneySF

Pregnant with #3 due mid August

DS#1 is 2 years old, DS#2 is 13 months... just WOW

very ecstatic, though shellshocked


----------



## Amandamanda

hi! i'm amanda, and i'm due april 12th with a baby girl!


----------



## milky_mama

We are due with our second girl in the beginning of March!


----------



## gloriousmom

We're pregnant with our fourth. Due sometime in August. A little nervous, don't know why, maybe I'm feeling a little overwhelmed. Hubby has been wanting a vasectomy and I think I'm ok with him getting one because although I don't mind having kids, I just cannot handle being so sick. He also demands we use whatever birthing method the insurance covers which is the hospital and M.D. Screw that!


----------



## moira klotho

Hello all! I'm pregnant with #2, due Aug 22nd. My dd (21 mos) was born at home with a midwife. I plan to birth the same way (but with far fewer people in attendance!) this time. DD was unplanned, so it's been quite fun and exciting to actually try for this baby and suceed so quickly! My dh already has a strong feeling it's a boy?! I have no clue at this point. No morning sickness at this point, but I know it's earlier. Keeping my fingers crossed though...


----------



## treehugginhippie

#2

Due 8/24/08

Home waterbirth w/midwife


----------



## poisonedpenny

Hi! I'm new. And I'm pregnant with my first. I'm expecting a little girl on January 27th 2008. Her name will be Claire Evelyn. If she arrives on her due date she'll have the same birthday as her grandpa (my father-in-law).


----------



## mazi'smom

Hi everyone! We just found out we're expecting #3, and we just had our DD 7 months ago! I'm thinking the babe will be born in August sometime. We will be having our second homebirth with our wonderful and wise midwife.

We haven't told our family or friends yet and we're not planning on telling them until after the holidays, so it's nice to finally say it...."I'M PREGNANT AGAIN!"


----------



## crnnoel

Hi







I'm due 8/18/08 - this will be our second baby.
I don't think we're going to find out what it is, I loved having a surprise baby last time around!


----------



## Mollz

I'm due with our first on 1/26/08. I'm high risk so I can't use a midwife, but am blessed to be near a progressive hospital that encourages natural birthing and doulas. My OB is well aware that I want to do this naturally and non medicated, but if I get too close to my due date she's going to push induction on me. I'm on blood thinners and complications can occur after 39 weeks, apparently. I'm fishing for a better reason when I see her this week at my appt. SO, come 37 weeks (Jan 5) I'm going to try just about every natural labor inducer known to hopefully get this little guy out WITHOUT pitocin.


----------



## slnkl

i'm finally pregnant with my first child after 3 years of trying. my first pregnancy ended up in a blighted ovum, so i feel very blessed this year. we weren't expecting anything and at that time my dh and i were having problems and had splitted up for a few months. after he returned, i got pregnant. i guess if you're patient enough to wait for a child, the child will come when the time is right. only time can tell and patience is a virtue are the mottos i live by everyday.

anywho, i'm due sometime in april with a baby girl. no names picked out yet, i found out that that's yet the hardest part of being pregnant. so far, i'm loving it, the whole being pregnant thing. I had a NTD scare a few weeks back, and is still a little scared, but i know God won't give me something i'm not able to handle.


----------



## sapphire_chan

Joining in.
This is our first and expected in August.


----------



## xochimama

EDD September 4, 2008.

This will be my fourth pregnancy, second child... hoping for a sticky one!


----------



## Scalpel

Same due dates Xochimama!!! Pregnancy confirmed by blood test by RE today!!!! Our first baby!!! Congrats to all!!! This will be our 1st baby. Will add later the sex when we find out.


----------



## zonapellucida

due in August with number nine


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm new here but figured I would add my info.

Pregnant with #1, due April 17, 2008!


----------



## Xpcting#3

I'm Katy, expecting my third child (hence the user name!). Due date is June 17, but I hold them in long, it seems - my two boys were both close to two weeks overdue. This will be our last child, I'm thinking, with my "advanced maternal age". I'm planning my second hospital VBAC, which is proving to be quite a challenge in my new location, unlike my previous VBAC.

Glad to have found this discussion board!


----------



## clsupnorth

I'm new here, too... but better late than never, right?

We're expecting baby #1 after 7 years of TTC. She (most likely) is slated to arrive around Mar 3, 2008. I am currently preparing for birth using the hypnobirthing method.


----------



## SnowboardMomma

I am pregnant with my 3rd due in April sometime. We are planning a home based water birth. I have a son who is 4 and a daughter who is 17 months and we have not found out what the baby is but suspect a boy.


----------



## Mommy2anangel

Hi all, I'm pretty new here. We just found out over the weekend that we're pregnant with number 2, EDD is August 22nd. I'm so excited. We were trying for about 6 months and finally! Yay








I'm planning on natural birth. DH is very skeptical about a homebirth







. I would have really liked to have experienced it, but I'm still very excited!


----------



## Monkimomma

New to forums and newly pregnant with #1, found out on Christmas eve, EDD Sept 1st (labor day!)


----------



## Sunfish

Hi,

We got our positive on Friday! I have been on the boards for a bit but I don't post a lot. I hope to change that and get to know you all.

Our EDD based on conception date is September 13!


----------



## childofgod

Hi. I'm new here. We just found out we are expecting #4 in August!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## waterjen

Hi everyone,
I'm new here and looking forward to spending time with you all.
We just had a positive pregnancy test yesterday and estimated date of arrival is September 14th!


----------



## bettie cracker

Hi mamas.
I am Kirsten, SAHM to almost 4 yr old Violet. Expecting #2 in late August. Hoping for a (hospital) VBAC.


----------



## Mama Ashley

I'm Ashley. Currently expecting #2 on August 22, 2008!


----------



## lil_earthmomma

Hello!!!

My name is Tara, I am pregnant with my second lo, and my ds is 10 mo! My due date is Aug 31 2008 and I'm so excited for another homebirth!


----------



## Logan's mommy

Hello! I'm Elizabeth, I found out on Monday that I am expecting #2! I'm due the end of Sept/ beginning of Oct.


----------



## MissWorld

Hi, I'm Annie. I'm pregnant








Due Sept 12/13 and this is #1 for me


----------



## swissmiss2584

Pregnant for the first time! Due July 23rd. Having a homebirth.


----------



## LeviathAnn

Annah here.

Also new, also exp.

#1 is due 29 feb 08


----------



## amy_dawn

It's been quite a while since I posted anything here...I'm Amy. I'm 14 weeks. My EDD is July 21. This is my third pregnancy, and will hopefully be my third homebirth.


----------



## TekknixMom

I'm Christi, and I'm pregnant with #2. No due date yet, but I'll find out soon!


----------



## dieGisela

I`m`gisela and I`m`pregnant with nr.5
Due sept.20?


----------



## Irish

I'm Tammy, pregnant with #3 and looking forward to my second home (water) birth.


----------



## DawnLasp

I haven't had my first dr visit, but the books say that the due date will be October 4th, 2008!!








:














:







:




























:


----------



## pboj+1

Hello!

I'm Jennifer. I'm currently a mom two 2 awesome boys, Benjamin (5) and Oliver (3). I am expecting a 3rd boy sometime before June 21st









I've posted a bit already, but my basic story is that my first pregnancy was complicated: short cervix at 18 weeks, bedrest, then PPROM at 32 weeks, delivered Ben at 34 weeks after 2 weeks of hospital bedrest and meds holding off the labor. I was contracting the whole time. He was healthy and strong, and only needed an 8 day NICU stay









Following Ben's birth, I experienced an unrelated pulmonary embolism. The only impact this has on pregnancy is that I take Lovenox (a self-administerd blood thinner shot) each day; after 36 weeks or so, I'll change over to a low weight heparin shot. I also have the added pleasure of being monitored by yet another specialist









My second pregnancy was a breeze (except for the emotional worry that I'd have problems again.) Oliver was born at 37 weeks









Both deliveries were in the hospital, and I was fully drugged up. With Ben, it was wonderful. With Oliver, I had reactions to the epidural, and really had a hard time with it all.

This time will also be in the hospital with my OB, but I hope to approach the delivery very differently. I'm not anti-epidural at all, but won't ask for it till I know I need it. I got my epi too early w/Olli and that was the start of a long drawn out problem. This time I will either have my best friend there to help me or I'll hire a doula. My husband is wonderful, but not so good during a long labor -- he doesn't know what to do to help me.

Anyhow, that is my short story. I look forward to hangind out on the boards









Jennifer


----------



## Sexybookworm

I am pregnant with my second baby. My due date is Sept. 2, 2008. If it is like my first I will probably be early.

I had my first baby drug-free in a hospital. I will definitely have this baby drug-free but, hopefully, at home or in a birthing center.

I have one girl and I am hoping for another.


----------



## lovbeingamommy

We did it!!! Pregnant with #2 at 43














:

Deliver date is approx. Oct 22nd.


----------



## birthdancedoula

Expecting babe #5 in mid-October! It feels like yesterday I posted my announcement of my 4th pregnancy.


----------



## Amber Lion

Hi! I'm so excited to be pregnant with our first due October 24! We're planning a home water birth!


----------



## Tav Mom

How did I miss posting here???
I am a mama of 3 boys and we're expecting another baby in July. Not sure, yet, what the sex is. We will find out next Friday. Hubby says he has to know to prepare himself for another boy if that is what this one is. I, secretly, am hoping for another boy.


----------



## zazamada

I'm pregnant with our first due around Oct. 26th. I'm planning a home birth, and have my first midwife appointment on Monday.


----------



## thixle

I'm a little bit pregnant







Unless I forgot to write down one time of DTD, I'm only 2 weeks... so, I'm feeling pretty scared about telling anyone.
This is #2 and a complete suprise (I've been charting to NOT concieve for a few more months), but it's welcome.

DD (30 months) has known about it longer than me! She's just been nonchalantly talking about a baby for about a week. She says it's "our baby brother" in there... and I kind of have the same feeling.

The plan is midwife for prenatal appointments and a possible homebirth. I want to UC, Dh is a bit scared. There is a birthing center nearby, but I've got to check it out first- it will probably be a back-up plan, anyway.

So, cautiously optomistic that I will be eating placenta in about 8 months







: And i thought that was weird a few months ago!


----------



## starzz

First baby due October 10. We are planning on a midwife attended birth at a private birth center. We are excited and thankful for this new little blessing. I am newly married also. We got married December 29th '07




































:


----------



## redorchid

I'm pregnant with #3 and due in mid-July. We're planning my first homebirth. We'll most likely rent a tub and see when the time comes whether we'll birth in the water as well.

I have two girls, so a boy would be nice. We probably won't find out until birthday for sure.


----------



## HeddyBee

Hello,

I'm expecting my first around the third week of October. My sister just gave birth to her second yesterday afternoon, so we had a bit of pregnancy overlap. My partner of almost 6 years and I are excited, if rather nervous.


----------



## Sparky

I'm Angie and I am pregnant with babe #5 May 17th-ish (i think it's gonna be earlier but it sure would be nice if I went over about a week or so since school will be out!) I'll be having this one in a hospital







but drug free. I had youngest DS totally UC and wish I could do it again but DH and I couldn't come to a compromise so I wielded. (I did wait until just recently to see an OB though...lol...my stubborness) Haven't found out the sex yet..still debating.


----------



## PregnantMomma20

I am due July 11th with my first baby (but second child, didn't give birth to the first one) We are planning on having a home waterbirth with assistance from two amazing midwives!We just found out we are having a baby boy, his name will be Owen!


----------



## TazzyBear

My name is Tamryn. I am already a mommy to my 18month old daughter Jennifer. Baby #2 is due on the 13 November.


----------



## madeofstardust

my name is bethanie stardust, i found out yesterday that i am pregnant! this will be my second pregnancy, though the last one ended in a miscarriage around the 2 month mark. i'm planning on being much more careful this time, and i'm hoping for the best.
i am only about 2 weeks along and am guessing that i will be delivering around november. i have yet to get a professional opinion though :]


----------



## INAE7997

Hello friends!

Pregnant with #2, due Oct. 28th, and very excited. Had a miscarriage at 9 wks in Dec. and very attentive this time around...
Planning a hospital birth with midwives









Anyone else have BH cramping feelings? I'm wondering why they're coming so early... Hopefully it will be nothing.


----------



## INAE7997

.


----------



## INAE7997

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PregnantMomma20* 
We just found out we are having a baby boy, his name will be Owen! [/COLOR]

- Love the name!


----------



## Anassa54

Don't know when I'm due, but I'm 6 weeks 1 day along with my first.


----------



## eyebeebee

: This is our first, due August 21. We're planning a homebirth, with a certified midwife, and atleast one other friend who is also a midwife. I'm glad to be on this thread where most of us are making empowered birthing choices.

thanks!!
Ivy


----------



## nerdymom

I'm thrilled to be expecting my first around October 30-November 2, 2008.

I'm fantasizing about a home birth, possibly a water birth.







:


----------



## Motherto4

I'm a stay at home mom of 3 (6, 2 1/2, and 10 months) and I'm pregnant with our 4th due Dec 4, 2008.


----------



## Pookietooth

I'm pregnant -- due 12/3/08 or thereabouts.


----------



## sanctuary

due November 25.. first one! and, a little freaked out


----------



## darkviolets

I'm expecting #3 sometime around Halloween, I think. I already have a 9 yr. old girl and an almost-6 yr. old boy. I think this one is going to be a boy.

I'm planning a homebirth with a midwife. I should be moving to CA a few months before baby comes and midwives are SO much easier to find there than in my backwards state.


----------



## rstump

I am due Dec 16th with our 5th.


----------



## somnambul

I'm having my fourth after 2 c-sections and one unassisted birth 2 years ago. I'm "due" August 15th, but expecting to go several weeks later, as my last one stayed in for 45 weeks and 3 days!
My others are girls aged 15, 5, and 2, and I feel like this one will be a girl as well. Love the girls!


----------



## auroranshine

We are expecting our third in June, 2008. I am planning a homebirth but we might swap out for a hospital if I get too stressed out.







:


----------



## jenniferadurham

I'm pregnant!!!







: This will be my 2nd, my husbands 1st. I have been told in here that my EDD is mid Dec. I am planning on having a natural childbirth either in a birthing center or hubby's hospital(he's a surgical nurse there.)

Congrats to everyone that is preggers!!!


----------



## samasc

Well I just found out last night that I am pregnant and I can hardly believe it! I've had 2 miscarriages so I'm really nervous. If anyone out there would like to say a little prayer for me it would be greatly appreciated!







But I am excited!

Sarah


----------



## wembles

Hi all,
We are pregnant with our first, due around December 23(ish). So excited!


----------



## BlessedOne

Hello.....I am in the last few weeks of my pregnancy with my 4th child. My due date is about May15th. This will be my second home water birth.


----------



## gaiaglow

We are pregnant with our first, due around October 15th! We are planning a home birth if all is well!


----------



## FeingoldMomma

Woohoo! Congrats to all the pg mamas.

We're expecting here, too. My 2nd, DH's 1st. This one has an EDD of Aug 9, '08. We're happily anticipating the calm birth at the birthing center, and then the excitement of being home with our baby.


----------



## MrsBone

Hey I just found out that I'm pregnant. I'm due in January, 2009. My husband and I are so excited! We've been married for 4 years, and figured it's about time. lol!


----------



## keilonwy

Hi mommas! Congrats!

We have #1 showing up December 21-ish.

We're having a homebirth, hopefully in a birthing tub. My first visit with my midwife is next Thursday, but I actually got to see her in action at my best friend's homebirth, so I feel like we're old friends already...

We really hope that baby actually arrives on New Years, so we can force the newspaper to print that the New Years Baby was a homebirth! How's that for positive press?


----------



## crystalflower

Hi all,

I'm due August 13th with my 4th.


----------



## sssarah

Hi, we're pregnant with our first - due September 1st. Planning on a midwife-assisted waterbirth at "home". I put home in quotes because we're living in Jamaica for my husband's work with the Foreign Service, and we're going to sublet a house in San Francisco for the birth. So it won't exactly be home, but it won't be a hospital either.

Good luck to everyone!
Sarah


----------



## MrsBone

Okay, I have a question. I'm pregnant, about 5 weeks and 2 days along based on when I think I conceived. But why is due dates based on your last period...when I go to those due date predictor things it says that I'm 7 weeks along. I'm confused. If I'm only 5 weeks along, my due date would be Jan 10th, but if I'm 7 weeks along, my due date would be Dec 24th. WTF?


----------



## jgm06

Hi!

We are expecting our 2nd around January 11, 2008. Took the pregnancy test on Mother's Day!







:

We are super excited!!

~jen


----------



## narcheska

This is my second pregnancy and already it's odd like the first one. The first one was conceived on day 19 of my cycle, and this one (or these two!) were conceived on day 9 of my cycle. My doc said it was impossible for me to be pregnant at that early a date, but miracles happen!

I am planning a home water birth as we are in our own place this time - my inlaws refused to let me give birth on their living room floor with the first child!! I'll be doing hypno-birthing again, as I managed the last birth no drugs, no tears
(down there); just breathing, visualisations and Bach Flower Essences. This time I am also using homeopathy.

I am due 12/12/2008, my husband thinks I'll give birth on Xmas day, and we've sneakily told everyone that I'm due between Xmas and NY - I really despised all the pressure that was piled upon me when I went overdue last time.

I am hoping it's twins - one boy, one girl - and it's only a few weeks til my first scan to find out


----------



## cfairy

I am due August 4th. This will be girl number 4. I had an emergency c-section with the first so all the subsequent have been c-sections.

I'm still nursing my 3rd (11 months), (with some difficulties) and plan on tandem nursing. Hopefully we will get that far!


----------



## Honey693

My official due date is November 1, but my doctor told me to expect to be at least a week "late" since this is my first. I think its' a girl, but we won't know until next month!


----------



## gagin37

My husband and I are expecting our first on August 24 2008, so today is the beginning of my 3rd trimester, woohoo! We're having a boy, Robert, and so far everything is going beautifully. Even though we will be in a hospital, I hope to give birth as naturally as possible, with as few interventions as I can get away with!


----------



## veronicalynne

This is my 4th pregnancy. The first was a miscarriage, the 2nd was dd1 (c/s), the 3rd was vbac







, and I am hoping to do a repeat vbac. The due date is Aug. 29/08 but I am sure that I will be "overdue" as I was with my girls


----------



## beaglebaby

Another first timer here.







According to LMP, I'm due Jan 29. We just found out a couple days ago and are super excited!


----------



## mamazee

Hi! I'm finally pregnant with #2! I am a 40-year-old mom to one, and the new one should come late Jan/very early Feb. I have short cycles so I'm assuming the midwife's office's chart will give me a due date of early Feb, which is good because hopefully that will reduce pressure to induce when that time comes.


----------



## michelle_mg

we're due with baby #2 on jan 22 (awaiting u/s confirmation), we're very excited and can't wait to reach the 12 week mark to relax a bit more


----------



## sraplayas

I am due around January 18th.
dd has been praying for a sibling so she is excited.


----------



## nnodnar

I'm due with my first the first week of November. First time ever that I've been excited for winter to come.


----------



## SuperB

I am due with my 2nd in Feburary 2009! I will be having another natural birth but would love to have a water birth at home this time around! Currently serching mid WI for a midwife


----------



## crosscat

Not sure why I didn't post in this thread earlier, but I'm 21 weeks pregnant with my first. My EDD is Oct 13, 2008. It's a girl.


----------



## Kimmiepie

I'm pregnant with #4!! Due 1/30/09. Having our first midwife and homebirth.


----------



## Solstice.Mama

Er...a little late to the party, but I'm expecting #1 on June 21, 2008. If the quick ultrasound at 20 weeks was right, I'm having a little girl. Amazing how fast the time goes! Everyone who's just finding out, congratulations! You'll be waddling through those last few weeks before you know it.


----------



## deegrace1

I am 22 weeks pregnant with my third and supposedly it is a girl!!!!







I have two little boys already; the oldest will be 4 in September and the other will be 2 in December. I am so excited that I am going to have the privilege of having a mother/daughter relationship! I have always wanted to experience what my mom and I share with my own daughter. If I could have chosen my children before I ever had them, I would want it no other way than having my two beautiful boys first and my little girl last!! My husband and I could not be happier!!


----------



## Citykid

I'm pregnant! YAY!!!!!









It's my third pregnancy and it will be my second child. I'm six weeks pregnant and I can't tell anyone but you mamas - hooray! I had to wean DS at 24 months







and get my apartment sold before I was able to conceive, but it finally worked! WOO HOO!


----------



## PamelaNS

I'm 29 weeks pregnant with my first and due September 7th. He's a boy! We're naming him Zachary.







I'm planning a natural hospital birth with a doula and very supportive doctor.


----------



## MamaPyratekk

I'm 28 weeks (today!) with baby #2. A little girl due September 18.

No names yet lol. I like Ava, but my husband is on the fence about it.


----------



## kellers1384

due Feb. 23-ish!!!!







:

2nd pregnancy, 2nd child. My girl will be 5 in just under 2 weeks.

We're planning and hoping for a birth with a midwife at a birth center.

Boy name we already KNOW will be William (Will) Thomas. We've known that for years! Girl names, well, thank goodness we have almost 8 more months to figure it out. haha!


----------



## RainbowEarthFaerie

I never noticed this thread before...lol.

Due in late Feb.


----------



## AKislandgirl

I'm due with my first Feb 2nd! Very Excited!







:


----------



## marieangela

This is quite an old thread. I still get updates and my youngest son was born almost three years ago.

I am pregnant again! Fourth pregnancy and will be my third child. I'm due in March. Doesn't seem real yet.


----------



## DitaVonB

First pregnancy, pregnant with twins, due Feb. 14!


----------



## ObamaMama214

First pregnancy for me!

Due date: Jan. 29th, 09

Planning a home waterbirth with a midwife and lots of support to help and massage me


----------



## firedancr41

due with #2 nov 16th!


----------



## BirthingGoddesses

*Found out Thursday last week that we are expecting... April 1 2009!*

*This will be our 5th pregnancy - and last - and that's fine!*

*Yeah!







: for us.

Madly in love already...

Having a midwife at home... with my friend whom I have healed with -
who caught my last 'caught by a midwife' baby!*


----------



## Eliseatthebeach

6th pregnancy.....4th living child hopefully

EDD Feb 5th


----------



## RavenMcshane

Due dec. 2nd with my first







: I am Soooooo excited


----------



## MI_Dawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BirthingGoddesses* 

*Found out Thursday last week that we are expecting... April 1 2009!*

*This will be our 5th pregnancy - and last - and that's fine!*

*Yeah!







: for us.

Madly in love already...

Having a midwife at home... with my friend whom I have healed with -
who caught my last 'caught by a midwife' baby!*



April Fool's Day!!!!









I'm due April 8, also baby number 5 (and our last!) and a home birth!


----------



## VioletLeo

Hi! I'm new to the forum (a couple of days) and am expecting our first child, me 35, my husband 36, after many years of even wondering if I could conceive--former ballerina with no body fat to support a healthy cycle, it was doubtful for sure. But, the first month I went off my bc and Whammo! We were given a gift!!!

We are planning on a hospital delivery because frankly, my husband, though I adore him, would not be a great support with a home delivery. He sort of freaks out and goes all backward...so I don't need to worry about him AND me!!!! We are both excited about our first appointment with the doctor 8/11 and we will probably find out if it's a he/she for ourselves (and maybe just keep it to ourselves







)...

According to my rudimentary math, we should be expecting our babe around February 21, 2009.


----------



## Mamja

Well, I'm late in seeing this thread since I'm already 32 weeks along!

DH and I are expecting baby #1, a little girl, on October 1, 2008. We couldn't be more excited!


----------



## CatholicBFMama

I'm pregnant with my second child







: and due April 14, 2009. We plan to have a water homebirth with the midwives that delivered our daughter.


----------



## maiaminna

My EDD is 12/13 & I'm planning my fourth homebirth. Not getting any ultrasounds (unless there's a problem), so this one's going to be a surprise.


----------



## YayJennie

This is my third pregnancy with my first (2 m/c) due March 27, 2009! DH and I are planning an unassisted homebirth, and are very excited!


----------



## Bellabaz

We are pregnant. It will be #2 for us. I am due (using an online due date calculator) April 21st. This time we are geared up for a homebirth!


----------



## sagemother

Havent been on here since I had my twins 4 years ago

Pg with #10 due september 3rd

having a home waterbirth with a midwife

nice to be back!


----------



## x&lmama

I am due between Christmas and New Year's. We are planning on our first homebirth. Lily was an emergency c-s, Xavier a VBAC. I want this baby at home because the labor with both kids was 4 and 3 hours respectively. I don't want to go anywhere! I am feeling "girl" and I was right with my other two. Who knows?


----------



## Ilek

Helloooo







:







:







:

We found out on Saturday we were pregnant with our #1

Due date is about April 22th and we hope to give birth at home with a midwife.


----------



## PicklinQueen

Pregnant with #1, unplanned but definately already loved. 8 weeks along, anticipated due date of April 10th 2009. DP slooowly getting used to idea.


----------



## Alicia P

Hi, preggers with baby #3, due Jan. 21. Going to do the hospital thing b/c it is what insurance will cover. I am so excited....


----------



## crysalis

Expecting #2, another beautiful girl, via midwife assisted homebirth sometime around December 17th. It's going to be a great holiday season!


----------



## abigail_b

Expecting #2 sometime around May 18th. I'm still nursing my son who turns 2 on 9/14. I am using a midwife but going to the hospital...really hoping for no pain meds.


----------



## Rose-Roget

Looks like I'm pregnant with #2, due around May 21. It was planned, but with some hesitation on my part, so I'm kind of nervous at the moment. I haven't decided whether I'm using a midwife or OB. Will definitely BF.


----------



## Meg08

We're expecting #1 around January 31. We are planning on a med-free hospital birth with a midwife.


----------



## AustGirl

Expecting #1 at end of May 2009. Will be delivering at hospital, but no other plans made yet.


----------



## gilbeth

This will be my first baby and this is my first post on this forum (although I lurked while hoping to get pregnant).







I started to stress a little when I didn't get pregnant right away, but now that it's happened, I'm in a state of don't-know-what-I'm-supposed-to-do-right-now.

Two of my cousins had homebirths and that's what I decided I would do when my time came, but now that's it's here, I have a little hesitation (especially b/c I'm 39), but I hope to overcome that!

I just weaned myself off coffee







(ooh that's hard) and my husband Peter did too, in support.

My estimated due date is around May 16.







:

~Beth


----------



## lil_one_on_the_way

My first baby Due Feb 13th!







:

Hasn't even been our 1st aniv. yet but hopefully this baby will bring us closer in our marraige, it already has










very excited! jsut found out gender 2 days ago!!


----------



## DecoDoll

Expecting baby #1 March 12th. We're having a hospital birth. I debated about midwife/homebirth, but I really love my OB. We signed up for a hypnobabies class yesterday, and I'm very excited!


----------



## xbabymamax

Hello.
This is a very old screenname, I haven't used it in a long time, but im not going to pay $2.50 to change it.








I am expecting Baby # 2, April 18th, 2009. Planning an Unassisted Birth at home.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

Hi! I'm pregnant with my first, and due on January 6th! I'm super excited to become a mom and have been lurking on this site for a few days now. One of my friends recommended it to me.

I'm waiting until the baby is born to find out the gender, which makes it even more exciting for me and my boyfriend. I'm also planning a natural birth at a birthing center, and hoping nothing goes wrong!


----------



## My4Monkeys

Hi-pg with my fifth, and due May 14th, 2009. This one was planned, and we are very excited. Have a feeling it's another dd (we have 3 ds's and one dd already). We'll know around Christmas!
Planning an unassisted birth at home and really excited about that!


----------



## Misterious

Pregnant with my first! EXCITED AS EVER!!!
She is due Nov 27


----------



## sweetsis23

I am pregnant with my first. My husband and I are excited. The estimated due date is May 16th.


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilbeth* 
My estimated due date is around May 16.







:

~Beth

Come visit with us on the May DDC!!!

#5 here - due May 11th - or there about!


----------



## kitkatsmama

30 weeks along with #3 (dd 08/02, and ds 03/06)

Due about the 18th of December, this will be our second homebirth, and second VBAC, and hopefully first waterbirth! Gut said girl for the first 2o-something weeks, but now I'm not so sure....

~Carrie


----------



## rivkah

I am at 6 weeks with #3. My daughter is 11 and my son is almost 9. It has been a long time! I have had two homebirths, but I am looking into birth centers this time around. This is also my first time working full-time while pregnant!


----------



## goodmomma76

PG with #3 due 4/16/09, DD is 14 and DS is almost 11, so this feels like the 1st time. Hoping for 2nd VBAC. Will be a hospital birth because of other medical conditions and OB's worry about VBAC...not pushing for CS, but is worried and wants me to be at hospital.


----------



## rainface

Pregnant w/ my first baby and due, they tell me, June 16th! We're very excited. I used to be on mothering all the time, but now I'm back for good







:


----------



## mama_in_PA

We had a wonderful homebirth with our last who was born in March. We just discovered this pregnancy so we're due June 20th, 2009. We thought our March baby was our last but we were wrong. Here comes #6!


----------



## MediaNaranja

We just found out that we are expecting our first child June 24th, 2009. We are very excited! I am so glad I've found this community for support during pregnancy and motherhood.


----------



## gilbeth

Thanks for the suggestion! Gonna join the May club now.


----------



## Brees_Mama

Were expecting baby #3 this summer. Due June 7th 2009~total surprise baby but were happy about it


----------



## yogamonkeyjo

pregnant with my first (due any day now) and decided to post here to share some belly pics of which i am very proud!

38 weeks and 3 days

38w 3d

38w 3d








:


----------



## TygerTwoTails

I'm pregnant with numero uno, unplanned, but more than welcome. he/she is due on April 29, 2009. I'm hoping to have an all natural water birth at home with my midwife...hoping things go as planned.

Nicole


----------



## dallasslynn

Hi! I'm pregnant with baby #3, a big surprise! Due May 19th. DS is 17 months (still BF-ing), DD is 3. Were planning to wait 1 more year, but God had other plans. Am planning a homebirth and hopefully a waterbirth(if we can fill the tub in time). DS came super quick and midwife is doubtful I'll have time to fill the tub. He he. Hoping to catch/help husband catch.


----------



## BearFoo

Hey! I'm Morgan and expecting our first, due on March 29, 2009. We're very excited!! I will only be 20 when he joins the family but who says you should wait til a certain age??








:


----------



## Verosa

I am 29 weeks pregnant with first baby (boy) and my edd is Jan 6th 2009.

I would like more information on how to prevent tearing during childbirth and natural childbearing techniques.


----------



## loveandmore

I am due and planning on using hypnobirthing.


----------



## Quindin

Expecting baby *6* !!

EDD July 4th - July 11th (+ 2 weeks if she/he is like the others!)


----------



## MommyLyon

Hi, I'm expecting June 12th I hoping for a VBA2C,







:. I already have 2 boys who are 4 and 5. They were both hospital babies. I am looking for a more beautiful experience with a MW.


----------



## willowsmom

Hey y'all









Pregnant with #2. Due around June 9th...and hoping for an HBAC. I have a 5 year old little chick who was an "emergency" c-sec.


----------



## embers

I am concerned that my participation on this forum is being supervised and possibly used out of context in ways that can harm myself and my family. I really don't like going through and removing my posts (it is so isolating and sad!) but I am defering to something so very much more important right now.


----------



## Amberoxy

Just found out number 2 has shown up in the belly and will be due right around Sam's second birthday. We are very excited! Planning a hospital birth with a midwife since that worked very well last time.


----------



## knitterred

Im due August 4thish for my 6th child. I have had 5 boys, maybe I can buy something pink this time???


----------



## moms angels

Baby # 6 is coming March 2009, hubby, kids & I are VERY excited!!!







: We currently have 4 girls & 1 boy, baby # 6 will be girl # 5.


----------



## Rasavilasini

Hi all I haven't posted on MDC in years it seems. I was suffering with infertility for 7 years and it was an extremely painful journey.I was a birth doula and a midwife apprentice and because it became so difficult to give the support to the women I worked with because I was protecting myself emotionally I stopped my apprenticeship, and working as a birth doula. after a long road of infertility treatments I am finally PREGNANT!!!!!!!







:







:





















:







:
I am 13th weeks and due May 24th 2009!


----------



## cascadesmama

i'm pregnant with #1 and although DP and i were "trying" i was extremely stressed (eight exams in two days) during my ovulatory time and i think we both just thought that we wouldn't get pregnant this month but lo and behold, we got a positive result!! haven't been to the doc yet but by my guess i'm three weeks along







and should be due early august 09. we're super excited as well as a bit daunted and loving our new view of life as expecting parents!


----------



## Fantabulous

Hi girls! I am glad to report that I can add myself to the pregnant list! This will be baby #4 for me, I have 2 daughters (Allie 11 & Ariel 5) and one son (Dustin 21 mo) & expecting 6-28-09!


----------



## jenneology

I am currently 14 weeks pregnant with our very much anticipated and wanted second. Its a planned UC with midwife back-up. I've very happy to provide a sibling for my LO.


----------



## emamum

im due march the 10th with a little girl . i dont understand all your abbreviations so im gunna type it all out lol

i am planning a home birth with (hopefully) my named midwife, i want a drug free natural birth and theres a possibility that my 7 year old will be there as well







:


----------



## Eedlewee

I'm 24 weeks pregnant with my first. It took 2 years ttc, 1 miscarriage and a cycle of Clomid with an IUI. And here we are! And it's a boy. His name is Joseph.







:


----------



## texanatheart

I'm pregnant with my second child. I'm officially due March 3, but ds1 was 6 days early, so I'm expecting this one to arrive late-Feb (though I've been participating in the March 09 DDC







). Homebirth this time around.







Oh, and we're having another BOY!


----------



## mojobot2000

Hi! Pregnant with my first (a girl), planning a home + water birth for...oh, let's say, early February.







:


----------



## tankgirl136

I am due August 11th, with my very first!!!


----------



## Turquesa

Almost 6 weeks along with #2 and intuiting a boy (this may change). I'm "due" on August 17, 2009 but "expecting" on September 1 b/c that's just how babies are. The latter is the date that I'm giving to my neurotic relatives.


----------



## dislocator3972

Hello ladies!

Well, after MONTHS of discussion we got pregnant a month before we planned to!

Of course, I took myself off the insurance policy (effective at the end of the month) planning to buy individual insurance. We have a call in to see if I can get put back on, not sure if I should see the Dr. before we find out, or wait until after I'm covered before I document this little one.

We definitely want a HB. We'll be moving when I'm at about 24 weeks so we'll have to split our care between here and there, but since we don't yet know where 'there' is, we're researching midwives coast to coast!

EDD: August 28, but we'll see if that changes after an ultrasound. DH should start grad school the same week I'm due but that means student loans will come up around then too!

It's gonna be a wild ride, but we're young, super excited and blissfully in love, so bring it on!


----------



## 1stBabyAt39

Hi all!

I'm 14 weeks along with my very first one. My due date is 6/28/09. Hoping for a boy, but we should know for sure when I have my amnio in 2 weeks!







This baby was a complete surprise, but it's a good surprise.


----------



## SereneBabe

I'm due in mid-May sometime. Our second child, our second daughter. Our first is 5.5 y.o. and seems to be adjusting to this so far...


----------



## zebrachick83

hi ladies! we're 7 weeks pregnant with our third!







: we have a 4 yo dd and a 4 mth old ds and we wanted another child, but we didn't think it would happen so fast.....







we'll be moving in a couple of months so i might look into a home birth too!


----------



## MamaMonica

Hi Pregnant Beauties! I'm going to unstick this thread because there are roll calls in the DDCs. For those who don't know, there is a Due Date Club for every month and you are welcome to join in. Congratulations on your pregnancies!


----------

